# [Planescape] Squaring the Circle Redux - IC



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 23, 2004)

_In which our Heroes seek a corrupted Celestial of a shrouded Nature through Abyssal dales, Baatorian caves, and Gloomy plains, eventually dealing the Fiends an unparalleled blow of a most grievous Sort._​
*Cast of Characters*

*Burrow* (Pl/male earth mephling/Drd11/NG) -- _Ashy_
*Zoe Windwalker* (Pr/female human/Fav12/CN) -- _Thanee_
*Blade Stopthrust* (Pl/female spiker/Ftr12/LG) -- _Isida Kep'Tukari_
*Kiaros Ilivenia* (Pr/male elf (ghost)/Rog7/CG) -- _Serpenteye_
*Donner Hund* (Pr/male halfling/Ftr6,Hnd6/N) -- _Ferrix_
*Vladimir Kronenheim* (Pl/male dwarf/Pal5,Nec7/Dustmen/LG) -- _Kajamba Lion_
*Flaust Conkersforbrains* (Pl/female tiefling/Rog6,Ftr3,Cha2/Xaositect/CN) -- _deadestdai_

*Format*

Please put speech in "quotes", thoughts in _italics_, and any game-related info such as skill checks or spell use in [brackets] at the end of your post. Use of colored text for speech is not mandatory, but appreciated, as long as the colors don't burn out my retinas. Once in a while, I'll be using spoiler tags, 



Spoiler



like so


; y'all should know the drill.

Please try to post at least once every other day (excepting weekends) if there is something for you to respond to. If a player has not posted in at least week and is holding up the game, I will NPC the character as necessary. If a player is gone for more than 2 weeks without posts or an explanation, then I reserve the right to declare him or her MIA and start recruiting for replacements. I understand that sometimes life just throws you a curve ball and you may suddenly find yourself short of time but please, _please_ do the courtesy of dropping me a note in the OOC thread if you're going to be away (planned or not) for some time-- I'm willing to work around absences. Thanks!

*And So It Begins...*

From _Pihnmid's Inscriptions_, a handwritten collection of translated excerpts from the legendary _Book of Inverted Darkness_:

"And in those dim days before the War of Blood, when Good was Evil's central foe and fiend did not war with fiend, a celestial named Maeldur was ripped from the heavens by a fiend named Daru ib Shamiq. Maeldur was a native of the Celestial Mount, with shining emerald flesh and a dove's wings of purest white, like the snows of Pelion. Shamiq was of the clan of Baern, first among the fiends of the Three Glooms and sires of the General of Gehenna.

Shamiq, in motives twisting and tangled, took the noble Maeldur and told him of things no creature of purity should know. The words of the Baern had power-- at least in those days-- and when shaped into the form of dark secrets, they wrought terrible consequences. Maeldur was changed.

The celestial was a creature of light no longer. And though much of its essence was stripped away, it was given great powers of a different kind. Daru ib Shamiq then hid the Maeldur away, fashioning a talisman that let others speak to it in the words of the Baern-- the only words it could now hear.

Even today, the creature torn from the Mount serves some central, fiendish purpose. Shamiq, however, disappeared into the First Gloom, at a place called Daubei's Obscure Woe."​************​
Rewind. A month ago found you storming the Citadel of Broken Souls on Minethys, the cold and blasted fourth layer of Carceri, alongside Sir Praetol, a paladin of great virtue from the prime world of Qua-Nosham. Qua-Nosham has long been plagued by the machinations of fiends, and Sir Praetol sought to take the fight to the enemy by striking at a baatezu outpost hidden deep in the Red Prison, for the devils had been particularly vexing in their attempts to sow misery and disharmony. The daring offensive caught the fiends off-guard and the defenders were slain to the last, the fortress left in ruins to be buried by the layer's relentless winds.

Curiously though, the force stationed at the Citadel wasn't as strong as expected, and an examination of the battle plans liberated during the attack soon revealed the dark of it. Not long before, a group of baatezu, including a few of the high-ups from the Citadel of Broken Souls, had raided a remote yugoloth fortress on Gehenna, and stumbled across a strange creature called the Maeldur there. The plans revealed little else, but it was clear from the language that the Maeldur was a being of great power. Immediately, the baatezu set about securing their prize, and wrapping it in utmost secrecy and spiriting it away from all prying eyes. In fact, it was only by luck that you managed to get ahold of these papers at all; they were due to be destroyed.

Unfortunately, not long after the return home, Sir Praetol fell prey to a strange wasting disease, one that has stymied the best efforts of the priests and healers of Qua-Nosham to treat it. A few others in his company have also fallen ill with the same malady but fortunately, the lot of you seem to have escaped unscathed (though it has not slipped beneath your notice that all that have succumbed to this mysterious illness were of a lawful bent). Therefore, before his lapse into into a deathlike coma, Sir Praetol charged you with uncovering the dark of the Maeldur and why the baatezu are so desperate to keep it from falling back into hands of the 'loths. He was most insistent upon this point, and you eventually agreed after it became clear he would settle for nothing less.

You returned to Sigil and spent several days parking your ears for latest chant, particularly about suspicious baatezu activities (well, more suspicious that usual), picking the heads of graybeards, and scouring magic shops and faction archives for any mention of the Maeldur. It all came up for naught until Kesto Brighteyes was able to pull a priceless old manuscript, motheaten and yellowed from age, from his fabled back room at the Parted Veil. True, you had to endure an hour or so of his Defiers' screed about the false superiority of the powers and how they're peeling everyone about their 'supposed' divinity but it has given you your only lead on Maeldur so far (see the excerpt above).... unfortunately, it's not a whole lot.

Further research on the Maeldur or Daru ib Shamiq have all hit the blinds and you're canny enough to know not to go rattling your bone-box too much about them. Whispers have a way of getting around the Cage, after all. However, your efforts have not entirely been in vain-- you turned up an old book entitled _Localities on the Outlands: Volume IV, the Gate-Towns_ that notes a small estate by that name of "Daubei's Obscure Woe" was built in the gate-town of Torch. Granted, the mouldering tome is several hundred years out of date, but it's better than nothing. Looks like it's time to take a trip to Torch then; good thing you know of a portal to just the place in the Market Ward.

Tonight, however, you grab the chance to kick back and relax a little at the Ubiquitous Wayfarer. It's pretty lively in the tavern right now, with serving maids pushing through the crowds, taking orders, delivering drinks as fast as they can pour 'em, and laughing at the good-natured banter tossed their way. A quick glance around reveals a typical Sigilian crowd: Chaosmen and Guvners discussing philosophy over frothing mugs in one corner; a tiefling snuggling up to a bariaur near the fire; various primes, planars, and petitioners mingling freely (though a body would be hard-pressed to tell one from the other); a tanar'ri sitting with an aasimon at a nearby table; a pack of imps dancing around a band of singing githyanki over in another corner. The night is still young and tomorrow... well, who knows what tomorrow will bring?

_OOC: Consider this a chance to get into character a little before we really sink into the meat of the adventure. Since you know where you'll be going in the morning, you're welcome to buy supplies and whatnot as needed-- just let me know. And for simplicity's sake, let's just say you all have rooms at the Wayfarer._

*Links*
Out of Character | Character Gallery | Image Gallery | Cant Dictionary


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 23, 2004)

*Supplementary Campaign Info*

*Magical Conditions on the Planes*

Each plane has its own set of physical laws and interactions with the forces of magic. Certain types of magic can be nulled, enhanced, diminished, or simply altered. The actual changes vary as much as the planes themselves but in general, the following conditions apply:

_Nulled_ means that certain spells simply don't work on a given plane. These are usually based on elemental or philosophical opposites. For example, water spells never work on the plane of Fire. Certain "null" spells may be restored with spell keys, such as illusion magic on Mechanus.

_Diminished_ spells function at one level lower than normal. This occurs when a plane's composition and physics aren't conducive to that particular school of magic, but not to such a degree that the spells cannot function at all. For example, fire spells are diminished on the plane of Earth, so a _fireball_ cast by a 5th-level wizard there inflicts only 4d6 points of damage. In addition, spells higher 4th level cannot be cast at all by anyone.

_Enhanced_ spells always function as though cast at one level higher than the caster's actual level. This happens on planes where that type of spell is conducive to the environment due to similarity or general fostering of such effects; for example, violent evocations on Gehenna mirror the violence of the plane. Thus, a _fireball_ cast by a 5th-level wizard inflicts 6d6 points of damage, and the target's saving throw is made with a -1 penalty.

_Alterations_ are by far the most common changes to spells, and their effects vary so much it's impossible to catalogue them here. Spells so changed by the plane can manifest in a number of different ways. These effects shift from plane to plane and spell to spell, but some consistent patterns exist: For example, all fire spells on the plane of Ice produce explosions of steam rather than fire. Sometimes, only the appearance of the spell's effect changes, while other times, the general nature of the spell itself changes. On some planes, change to their opposite in effect or intent. On Mount Celestia, for example, death magic always reflects back upon the caster. Or the reliability of the magic itself may diminish, making any attempt at spellcasting an unsure proposition-- like casting transmutation spells in the Abyss.
*Special Note:* Under 2e, magical conditions only affect arcane spellcasters but I have expanded them to include all types of magic (both arcane and divine) in this adventure because I removed power level loss from the divine casters. Magical conditions usually do not apply to spell-like abilities or supernatural abilities, unless it's absolute prohibition (see below).


*Spell Keys*
Spell keys allow a caster to bypass some of the above restrictions. See, it's possible to learn the particulars of a plane's alterations and adapt spellcasting to those conditions. Spell keys enable the spellcaster to cast spells where such magic is altered or even completely ineffective, whether the limitation is due to a planar pathway restriction or a school alteration. These keys must be added to incantations, gesticulations, or required material components used to cast a spell and take different forms depending on where they're required. For example, on Ysgard spell keys are runes that are traced in the air or spoken aloud. On Mechanus they take the form of mathematical formulae traced on tiny cogs. On Limbo they constantly change, reflecting that plane's chaotic nature.

Some spell keys prove far more useful than others to a spellslinger. _General_ keys allow a cutter to effectively cast any spell from a group of spells, while _specific_ keys only affect one particular spell. A general key might restore all the spells of a particular school of magic-- such as all conjuration spells on Baator-- while another key might affect all wall-related spells on Limbo. A specific spell key would only restore _invisibility_ on Arcadia or _power word: kill_ on Mount Celestia, for example.

There isn't a spell key for every spell or school that suffers alterations, however. A few spells simply won't work on certain planes, no matter what a body does. These are planar absolutes and can never be bypassed (while even "null" spell types can be restored with spell keys). The most commonly known absolute prohibitions are listed below:


```
Elemental Fire     No water spells
Elemental Water    No fire spells
PE: Magma          No water spells
QE: Vacuum         No air spells
Sigil              No interplanar transport spells
		   ([i]gate, plane shift, teleport,[/i] etc.)
Outlands           Special by ring
                   (as one gets closer and closer to the Spire, 
                   magic start to fail based on spell level)
```
*Planescape Sites*
Mimir.net
Li Po's Hermitage
On the Wings of Mephits
Planewalker.com
Portalseeker.com
The Roaming Genasi Tavern


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2004)

*Blade Stopthrust, female spiker fighter*

*Blade had claimed a suitably large table for her party, and asked for a pitcher of red wine to share with the others.   She wore neat, silvery traveling leathers, pierced in places to make allowances for her body spikes, along with modest jewelry in iron and adamantine.  This latest adventure promised adventure on a grand scale, and a quest to test a valorous heart.*

_Though the road has been long, I'm glad to see we can help in some way._

"Zoe, would you care for some wine?" Blade asks politely, Zoe being the one in the party she tended to get along the best with.  Flaust drove her to distraction the best of times, and a red rage during the worst, Vladimir's fixation on death disturbed her, Kiaros was disturbing in and of himself, and Donner often being too gruff.  While she had an affection for them all, one did not need to boil the brain during the day off.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 23, 2004)

*Kiaros, Ghost, Rogue*

Kiaros raises his hand, the hand of a handsome young tiefling murderer and rapist, to signal one of the more attractive bar-maids. 
"Another two glasses of wine, young miss, something red, spicy and potent," Smiling a devilish grin he adds, "like me." "And something light, sweet and hot, like you." He grins again, self-ironically.
_She doesn't strike me as the type who requires too much in the way of subtlety._


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Feeling out of place was something Zoe had grown accustomed to. It was not the same thing here in Sigil as it was back on Toril, but it sure was a strange place and yet fascinating, not unlike her company, a most unlikely band of adventurers, where she seemingly was the most normal person, if normal meant anything around here. And even for herself, this term was quite unfitting, as she was everything but normal, but this place, this cultural conglomerate, made her feel like that. Still, even after the few months she had lived here now.

 This place, Sigil, was so full of mysteries, her restless soul could spend months upon months just to explore the city, and beyond the countless doorways, that led from here, the vastness of the planes was waiting for her. It was no coincidence, that she came here. Horatius, the shrine, the _portal_, it had been her destiny to come here, to meet new people, to go beyond the borders of reality, and to claim whatever prize was waiting for her.

 Unlike the first few times, when Zoe was in a similar situation, she was now able to relax, drink with her friends and loose herself with the assurance, that they, as strange as some of them were, would be around to catch her, should she fall.

 This was a good feeling...

_“Yes, wine is good,”_ she answers to Blade. _“We have a victory to celebrate and a friend to bemoan, not that we should give up on our hope to see him recover...”_


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2004)

Donner cleared his throat, loud and strong for such a small character, he tapped the table and ordered a bout of hot steaks for himself and his closest companions (Grizzle and the other two).  He felt, for once, secure amongst friends that would not perish and leave him on his own again.  Flaust and Kiaros were both off the deep end half the time in their own worlds, but Blade and Zoe reassured him constantly that at least he wasn't the only one with head on his shoulders.

"Wine would be good about now," he says giving another once over of the crowd, his gut enjoying the odd mixture the Cage reveled in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 23, 2004)

*Blade Stoptrust, female spiker fighter*

"Sir Praetol's illness concerns me as well Zoe.  I fear it is intended to strike all those of straight minds.  But together I think there is little we cannot overcome, if our hearts are true," Blade says the last as a toast, and clicks her glass with Zoe's.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 23, 2004)

"Somehow I doubt that the Baathezu would concoct a disease specifically to target the lawful alignment. They are, after all, the most powerful and militant champions of Law in the Multiverse." He takes another drink from his glass, "Of course, it's possible that the Lawful Evil are exempted. It's also possible that such a loophole could be exploited by a skilled enough spellcaster to create a universal cure for the disease, or perhaps even reverse it against the fiends themselves."  He shrugs the shoulders of his tiefling victim and empties his glass, "But what do I know? Evil is usually turned around to bite its own arse. That is a historical fact." He slurrs slightly, feeling the alcohol take effect in his mortal coil.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 23, 2004)

Vlad, silent until now, lets out a sigh.  "If Sir Praetol's mind is in its proper order, then I don't think we need to worry about him.  Either way, he'll be fine.  Hoping for one outcome over the other is...wasteful."  He occupies himself with his drink, a porter reminiscent of some of the brews of his family's holds.  

As for the rest, Sigil is what it is, and Vlad holds no great affection for the city or the people within.  His companions are, for better or worse, his companions, and, although he'd be hard pressed to admit it, he cares for them in his own peculiar way.  He desperately hopes that they all achieve enough enlightenment to reach true death or to accept it -- there was something unnerving and disappointing about Kiaros's possession of the living -- to be so close, only to reject it, refuse it, and hang on to the trappings of life.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 23, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Kiaros raises his hand, the hand of a handsome young tiefling murderer and rapist, to signal one of the more attractive bar-maids.
> "Another two glasses of wine, young miss, something red, spicy and potent," Smiling a devilish grin he adds, "like me." "And something light, sweet and hot, like you." He grins again, self-ironically.



The barmaid laughs playfully at Kiaros, "Ah, such a charmer," she says, her fingers drifting down to unconsciously smooth out the wrinkles in her dress. She takes everyone else's orders as well and soon returns laden with a large tray of various drinks. "Is there anything else you'd be needin'?" she asks brightly once they have all been distributed.




			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Donner cleared his throat, loud and strong for such a small character, he tapped the table and ordered a bout of hot steaks for himself and his closest companions (Grizzle and the other two).



To Donner, she asks "What manner of steaks would you like, sir? Tonight, we've got Bytopian ni'aith filets, Abyssal varrangoin tenderloins, Pandemonian murska steaks, lizard kabobs from Tir Na Og..." She rattles off a list of meats, some more exotic than others, some Donner's never even heard of, and nothing so common as beef or pork.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 24, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The barmaid laughs playfully at Kiaros, "Ah, such a charmer," she says, her fingers drifting down to unconsciously smooth out the wrinkles in her dress. She takes everyone else's orders as well and soon returns laden with a large tray of various drinks. "Is there anything else you'd be needin'?" she asks brightly once they have all been distributed.




He smiles roguishly at her, admiring her better-than-average looks, "Nothing more than your company, lady of my heart. Perhaps you would like to join us for a drink, so that I can tell you of our grand and dangerous adventures across the planes? What do you prefer, red or white?" He says, indicating the two glasses she brought him.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 24, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> To Donner, she asks "What manner of steaks would you like, sir? Tonight, we've got Bytopian ni'aith filets, Abyssal varrangoin tenderloins, Pandemonian murska steaks, lizard kabobs from Tir Na Og..." She rattles off a list of meats, some more exotic than others, some Donner's never even heard of, and nothing so common as beef or pork.




"Something which is tender enough that I don't need to be gnawin' on it fer half an hour, with a not so exotic flavor," he says not knowing entirely what would be a good choice about now.

As the waitress is about to leave he calls out to her, "and not too expensive, rich slabs ain't so much my taste."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 24, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Something which is tender enough that I don't need to be gnawin' on it fer half an hour, with a not so exotic flavor," he says not knowing entirely what would be a good choice about now.



She nods, and with the tray of drinks comes several large chunks of... _something_ milky-pale and fleshy with odd little ridges on it. "Ni'iath filets," the barmaid announces, setting the plate down in front of Donner, "from the skies of Bytopia." Despite its dubious appearance, it smells quite delicious and he soon finds it tastes much better than it looks, the meat firm and flavorful, not unlike a cross between duck and pork.




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> He smiles roguishly at her, admiring her better-than-average looks, "Nothing more than your company, lady of my heart. Perhaps you would like to join us for a drink, so that I can tell you of our grand and dangerous adventures across the planes? What do you prefer, red or white?" He says, indicating the two glasses she brought him.



The barmaid is indeed quite fair to look upon, a buxom half-elf with shining honey-wheat curls and wide green-gray eyes. She smiles prettily at Kiaros, obviously flattered by his attention, but regretfully shakes her head. "Sorry, sir, but I cannot stay to wigwag. The Wayfarer's fair hoppin' tonight and Riaen would blow her top if I stopped workin' the floor." She tilts her head back towards the bar where he could see a stocky, gray-haired woman with a dour expression tending it.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

After clicking her glass and taking a few sips, Zoe looks over to Vlad, asking: _“I'm a bit surprised, Vlad, to hear that from you. Didn't you once say, that death by artificial means - and a disease like this, which can fell a man of such pure heart, cannot be seen as anything else - isn't true? Or do I just remember that wrong?”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 24, 2004)

"My own words coming back to haunt me, Zoe?  Disease, whatever its cause, isn't always artificial.  Although it could be that the baatezu are responsible for it, the opposite could be true, too.  In any case, purity of heart doesn't necessarily prevent disease, although it might."  Vlad pauses.  "My point remains.  If Sir Praetol is ready for death, all should be fine."  The dwarf drinks some more of his ale.  _I am loathe to admit it, but what if Sir Praetol was not everything he seems -- perhaps a failure in his duties to his god?_


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 24, 2004)

Drinks came and went, food arrived and dissapeared  *notsomisteriously, Don-ner* and still Flaust leant back against the wall, supposedly asleep. She was trying to be at her best behaviour; with all these purses about just crying out for her own particular attentions it was rather difficult to keep her promise. Pinching was what had almost gotten them slain when they faced the Baatezu. Damnable Amnizu must have had some jink in his pockets! If only it hadn't of turned around when she tried to climb under it's skirts..... Hence the promise to stop stealing unless it were to benefit the group as a whole, not just Flaust's "spanky-majickal-thingies" collection.

Flaust started snoring dramatically. She was rather bored and tired of this place. It smelt like daemons and tiefling. 

Eewwww - Tiefling smelt gross.

O!!!???

She smelt herself! 

SHE smelt bad! 

Flaust may not have been the tidiest looking girl, but she certainly wasn't about to be known for her bad odours (Fighting daemons was afterall rather sweaty work.).

Leaping up from her seat and somersaulting over the table, Flaust landed with a slight wobble and curtsied badly to her friends with a "supposedly" innocent smile on her small features. Then she turned and darted for upstairs and saw if she could get a bath going or something.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 24, 2004)

*Blade manages to not slap her head with her palm, and barely managed to stop rolling her eyes, but a sigh of tolerant exasperation escaped her lips anyway.*

_I swear she gets stranger every day..._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 24, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Leaping up from her seat and somersaulting over the table, Flaust landed with a slight wobble and curtsied badly to her friends with a "supposedly" innocent smile on her small features. Then she turned and darted for upstairs and saw if she could get a bath going or something.



Flaust wanders around the upper floors, but finds the short corridors quite empty... particularly of help. Poking around in a broom closet on the third floor, however, she finds a large copper basin-- presumably the bathtub.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 24, 2004)

"We'll have to make sure that Flaust lives forever, because I'm not sure that one's ever going to be ready for the true death."  Vlad hides a wry smile in his porter.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 24, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The barmaid is indeed quite fair to look upon, a buxom half-elf with shining honey-wheat curls and wide green-gray eyes. She smiles prettily at Kiaros, obviously flattered by his attention, but regretfully shakes her head. "Sorry, sir, but I cannot stay to wigwag. The Wayfarer's fair hoppin' tonight and Riaen would blow her top if I stopped workin' the floor." She tilts her head back towards the bar where he could see a stocky, gray-haired woman with a dour expression tending it.




He makes a dissapointed face for a short moment, eyes sparkling with humour.
"Then perhaps you could join me in my quarters later, whenever you want to get off... from work. Then we could enjoy a pleasant conversation without all these distractions."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 24, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "We'll have to make sure that Flaust lives forever, because I'm not sure that one's ever going to be ready for the true death."  Vlad hides a wry smile in his porter.




"I could give her a few tips, if she's interested. Can you imagine her as an eternal spirit?" He smiles while emptying his glass.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Don't know about you, but Flaust always gives me a certain feeling of normality, if you get the drift.”_

 With a smirk, Zoe picks up her glass again and empties it quickly.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 24, 2004)

"In Sigil everything is normal." he lifts his glass in a mock cheers towards Zoe.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“More or less,”_ Zoe answers with a wink.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 25, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Flaust wanders around the upper floors, but finds the short corridors quite empty... particularly of help. Poking around in a broom closet on the third floor, however, she finds a large copper basin-- presumably the bathtub.





Dragging the tub out, she decides it'd be better off in her own room and so attempts to lug it there. 



Spoiler



Once sorted, then she'll look for a water source. If she can't find one, then she'll tire of this venture and head back down stairs to see if any of the others have started to do anything interesting. If water is somehow available - or someone to provide it - then she'll happily bathe.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 25, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "I could give her a few tips, if she's interested. Can you imagine her as an eternal spirit?" He smiles while emptying his glass.




"As long as she doesn't haunt _me_.  I'd never make it to true death."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 26, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> He makes a dissapointed face for a short moment, eyes sparkling with humour.
> "Then perhaps you could join me in my quarters later, whenever you want to get off... from work. Then we could enjoy a pleasant conversation without all these distractions."



She raises an eyebrow in jest. "A pleasant _conversation_, is all?" and Kiaros can hear the amusement in her voice at his innuendo. She cocks her head to look at him for a moment then smiles archly. "All right, then... I could use a bit o' friendly company after a hard day's work."




			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Dragging the tub out, she decides it'd be better off in her own room and so attempts to lug it there.



The first time, Flaust attempted to simply drag it, but the tub proved too wide to fit through the door. Then she got the bright idea to turn it on its side and roll it, which it did quite well... out the door, into the hall, and down the stairs to the second floor with a spectacular racket. This also had the side benefit of bringing one of the staff running... they'd be sure to know where she could get some water!

A brawny bariaur comes hoofing up the stairs shouting "Oy! (snort) What in the Nine sodding Hells is goin--" Upon spotting Flaust shoving the slightly dented tub into her room (well, one of the rooms the party rented anyway), he draws up short. "_What_ are ya doing, berk?" he asks with a sigh, as if the answer's not already perfectly obvious.


Meanwhile, downstairs in the tavern proper, the 'discussion' between the Guvners and Chaosmen debating philosophy is getting louder and more heated. Occasionally, you overhear snippets of their conversation: "The nature of good and evil? What that's got to do with anything?" "I think it has to do with a potato..." "You're barmy!" "Can a thing's basic nature ever change?"

"Hey, cutters!" a male human with a brightly mismatching outfit calls out to the group of you. "What do you think? I say everything changes, while this berk claims you can't alter someone's basic nature."

"It goes against the natural order!" a female human dressed in impeccable armor protests vehemently. "According to your point of view, an osyluth could decide to shed his evil nature and become a proxy on Mount Celestia!" 

"Hey, berks, go rattle your bone-box someplace else!" shouts the osyluth sitting at the bar, its inhuman eyes glowing balefully.

"Osyluths, hah! That's too easy," the Xaositect responds, ignoring the fiend at the bar. "I say why not? Anything can change... a deva, a shadow fiend, even one o' them walking gear-boxes from Mechanus. What do you say, bloods?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Everyone can change! But do they want to? It's not a question of possibility, but a question of willingness,”_ Zoe replies fueling the discussion, while talking just as loud as necessary, before turning her head back to her fellows.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 26, 2004)

*Blade stands and raises an eyebrow at the group, the symbol of Heironeous clearly visible around her neck.*

"I came from Acheron, and now I follow a god of good and valor.  I believe that is proof positive that things can change if the will is there," she says a bit proudly.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 26, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> She raises an eyebrow in jest. "A pleasant _conversation_, is all?" and Kiaros can hear the amusement in her voice at his innuendo. She cocks her head to look at him for a moment then smiles archly. "All right, then... I could use a bit o' friendly company after a hard day's work."




He smiles back at her, "A conversation would be pleasant. And if we want something more than pleasant I'm sure it would be quite euphoric, my Lady."  He admires her back as she walks away and then turns belatedly to the other conversation.



			
				Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> What do you say, bloods?"



"The Laws of the Multiverse are written by the belief of mortals, and mortals are always changing. As their societies and races are born, thrive, dwindle and die their believes are ever changing and thus do the most fundamental aspects of the Multiverse also, ever so slightly, change.
Within an infinity of time and an infinity of space resides an infinity of possibility."  
He raises his glass to the leader of the Guvners,
"If you believe in Law then Law will betray you, the only constant is change."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 26, 2004)

"Change?  Not likely, or at least not willingly.  We are what we are -- Blade, did you really change in spite of your own nature and plane of origin or did your own nature emerge?  The powers have a plan -- would you think that they'd let us willingly change ourselves at whimsy to go trouncing through the planes and fuddling their plans?  No.  If an leopard changes his spots, then perhaps he wasn't spotted to begin with.  Change is only an illusion.  Mostly, I think, people who assume they've 'changed' are really only finding out that they're really what they always were."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 26, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The first time, Flaust attempted to simply drag it, but the tub proved too wide to fit through the door. Then she got the bright idea to turn it on its side and roll it, which it did quite well... out the door, into the hall, and down the stairs to the second floor with a spectacular racket. This also had the side benefit of bringing one of the staff running... they'd be sure to know where she could get some water!
> 
> A brawny bariaur comes hoofing up the stairs shouting "Oy! (snort) What in the Nine sodding Hells is goin--" Upon spotting Flaust shoving the slightly dented tub into her room (well, one of the rooms the party rented anyway), he draws up short. "_What_ are ya doing, berk?" he asks with a sigh, as if the answer's not already perfectly obvious.





Peering from behind the door, the little tiefling raises her eyebrow at the Bariaur. Now I'm sure you ain't addled, cutter. Carn't you see I'm needin' a baff? Fetch me some water would'ya - I'm fearin' I'll stink up the whole place at this rate! And with that, she bats her eyelids at the man and waits to see if he'll comply.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“That's where the philosophy begins,”_ Zoe says to Vlad. _“I'm afraid, but I doubt we will ever find out, whether this is true or not. It's an interesting thought, nonetheless. However, I prefer to think of myself as a person of free will. Sure, there are always some events, which are quite a bit too convenient to be coincidence, but you never know for sure.”_


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Speaking of change, do we have enough to buy another round of wine? All this talking makes my throat dry out.”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 27, 2004)

"Of course you do.  No one wants to think of themselves as nothing more than a stuffed tiger dancing on wires.  As for change, I think I ought to be able to cover another round."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 27, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Peering from behind the door, the little tiefling raises her eyebrow at the Bariaur. Now I'm sure you ain't addled, cutter. Carn't you see I'm needin' a baff? Fetch me some water would'ya - I'm fearin' I'll stink up the whole place at this rate! And with that, she bats her eyelids at the man and waits to see if he'll comply.



The bariaur merely rolls his eyes. "Haven't ya ever heard (snort) of actually asking one 'o the help for assistance?" He waves an arm peevishly. "Never mind... (snort) Logic's about as obvious to one 'o you barmies as light is to a deafened canoloth. (snort) I'll go get yer water... just don't drop that tub down any more steps, eh? (snort) That's our last one." With that, he turns around and clops back downstairs, grumbling something about addle-coves and their lack of impulse control.

He is, however, as good as his word and in a few moments, several buckets of hot water are brought up for Flaust's bath, along with a ball of soap and some fluffy towels.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 27, 2004)

The Xaositect points at Zoe, Blade, Vladimir, and Kiaros enthusiastically. "See! They agree! Anything change can motivation with proper! Even will without but, is inevitable change!" In his excitement, he lapses into a bit of scramblespeak; fortunately, it is brief.

"Uh, but that basher _didn't_ agree with you," points out another Guvner, this one dressed in neat robes of sky blue and white, as he gestures towards Vladimir. "He just said that people remain the same and it's only their perception of themselves that change."

"Well, of course!" the Xaositect agrees cheerfully, in a calmer tone. "It's second Guild." (He's referring to the day of the week.)

The woman in armor turns to regard Kiaros curiously. "Then you are saying that given enough time, even the Great Wheel can turn around?" She shakes her head. "No, I don't believe that. While some change is natural and inevitable, there is an underlying basic nature that cannot be altered." She jerks her chin towards Blade. "Were you like the rest of your brethren on Acheron once? Or had you always felt somewhat out of place there?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 27, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The woman in armor turns to regard Kiaros curiously. "Then you are saying that given enough time, even the Great Wheel can turn around?" She shakes her head. "No, I don't believe that. While some change is natural and inevitable, there is an underlying basic nature that cannot be altered."




Kiaros leans forwards slightly, fully drawn into the discussion.
"Perhaps there is some underlying fundamental law that does not allow itself to be broken, something even beyond the ken of the greatest of the Powers, but if there is I obviously don't know about it."  He smiles disarmingly and continues. "There are some philosophers who believe that the Great Wheel has turned upside-down and inside-out a number of times even in our life-time, but that some powerful and primal Law or Power has re-written the memories and perceptions of all beings in existance to make us believe that the past was ever the same as the present in all its major aspects. -And many more who believe such talk is the height of barmy. But we can't know for sure, can we? There is enough magical power in the Multiverse that we can naver be sure that what our senses tell us is the truth."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

"I grew up a mercenary, and for a while I was content to be so.  It was only in my later years that I felt something was lacking.  But I may have gone on content for years, until I met a paladin of Heironeous," Blade says evenly.

_Don't you remember what Jasune told you?  Never get involved in a Faction discussion, you'll be there for days!_ Blade berates herself mentally.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 27, 2004)

Vlad shakes his head at Kiaros's description of the Great Wheel inverting.  "Maybe it has, but don't you think that the colossal memory wipe is a bit much to stomach?  Simplest answer, lad -- these philosophers you're speaking of seem to be all ass over teakettle.  The Wheel's always been the way it is now.  Everything can't be relative."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2004)

Donner just shakes his head at the current dialogue, discontent with the constant mixing of words giving his skull an ache he doesn't feel like dealing with.  He'll order himself a stiff drink, something to liven him up a bit he thinks.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 27, 2004)

Kiaros answers, "Maybe, maybe not. We can speculate and discuss from this day to infinity and we still will never know if we truly know the right answer. No, it is our Halfling friend here who has the right idea,"  he pats Donner on the back jovially. "The best answer to any philosophical question is to get high, or low, on whatever poison that strikes your fancy. The only true answer is forgetting the question." He finishes his sentence by dramatically swiping his glass of wine.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 28, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The bariaur merely rolls his eyes. "Haven't ya ever heard (snort) of actually asking one 'o the help for assistance?" He waves an arm peevishly. "Never mind... (snort) Logic's about as obvious to one 'o you barmies as light is to a deafened canoloth. (snort) I'll go get yer water... just don't drop that tub down any more steps, eh? (snort) That's our last one." With that, he turns around and clops back downstairs, grumbling something about addle-coves and their lack of impulse control.
> 
> He is, however, as good as his word and in a few moments, several buckets of hot water are brought up for Flaust's bath, along with a ball of soap and some fluffy towels.





After some furious scrubbing and hurried toweling, Flaust now smelling like honeysuckle and hair still drying, dresses and pushes the tub out into the corridor. (Hoping that the "friendly" bariaur will be pleased she didn't roll it down another set of stairs - especially as it is still full of her dirty bath water.)
Hopping over the copper vessel, and resisting the urge to go snooping through the rooms she passed on the way, she headed back down to her friends' table. Once in the Inn proper, she'll buy herself a drink, of yummy milk, and watch the debate from afar, making sure no unwanted eyes (Or other optical receptors.) are paying a little too much attention to the scene.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“That's exactly the point, there is no way for us to prove it right now, so we can speculate forever without ever getting a solution.”_

Zoe leans back in her seat, relaxing and waiting for the waitress to bring another round of the tasty wine.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 29, 2004)

Vlad bites his tongue.  _Well, there is one solution..._  He chuckles to himself and takes another pull on his drink.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, the gaggle of Guvner and Xaositect armchair philosophers seem quite content to continue speculating and arguing at least this night through, and the flow of their conversation moves on when they sense you've lost interest. Occasionally, you can hear them pull other groups into their debate though like you, most tire of the discussion rather quickly.

The pretty barmaid returns with another round of drinks and a wink for Kiaros before she disappears into the crowd once more.

As the bub hits your belly with a warm feeling, leaving you relaxed and mellow, you notice that the imps you saw earlier have made their way to this side of the tavern, and are soliciting patrons for dances. The small creatures guzzle foul-looking brew as they laugh and dance merrily at your feet. The githyanki they have been carousing with earlier have also moved closer, continuing to clap out a rhythm as they sing a bouncy ditty about life in the Silver Void.

"Time to dance, basher," one imp says in his raspy voice as he grabs Zoe's hand. Another grabs Vladimir's and bats her eyes at him drunkenly, tugging at him to join them. "Everybody do the modron!" another shouts, and the imps begin to dance with jerky, clockwork movements.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Slightly tipsy from the strong wine already, there is not much needed to convince Zoe for a dance, however an imp is not exactly someone she considers as a dancing partner and therefore she just shrugs at them and starts looking around for someone more suitable... and not too weird...


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2004)

Kiaros winks back at the barmaid and then turns to look at the imps,
smirking into his glass, amused by their antics.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Donner chuckles as he enjoys the warmth of alcohol spreading through his veins.  Looking to the merry imps he slaps the table to the rhythm, creating a suprisingly loud hearty thud with each beat of the music.  (It's amazing that anyone could think that he could carry a beat, but apparently he can.  At least a simple one.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

*Blade smiles at Zoe and the others as they're swept up in a dance, her expression hiding inner hurt.*

_Who wishes to dance with a woman than can skewer them through?  Blood does not enhance entertainment,_ she thinks with sorrowful resignation.  The first non-spiker she had ever had close physical contact with had been Jasune, and she inadvertantly skewered him several times during his recovery, as she had not realized his skin was so much thinner than her people.  To prevent herself from further embarassment, she had excused herself from dances and the like whenever she could, not that she often had to, for often her hosts took care of that for her...


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2004)

Kiaros, while looking trough the crowd, happens to meet Blade's eyes for a moment and percieves a glimmer of the hurt inside her. He turns back to the crowd, and if he happens to see the barmaid looking at him he smiles reassuringly towards her. Then he once again looks at Blade. "I'm drunk enough to dance to this music. How about you?" He grins cockily, "I hold no fear for your blades, and this body that I'm in has been a very bad tiefling." He rises unsteadily and holds out his hand to her, bowing slightly, "May I have your hand for this dance, my Lady."


ooc: Sorry about the "mind-reading", Isida, let me know if you mind and I can edit this post.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 29, 2004)

Vlad shrugs off the imp, his good humor broken by the drunken leer and batting of eyes.  He scowls irritably.  "When was the last time you saw a Dustie dance?  Savor the memory.  This won't be the next time."  He returns to his porter.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Slightly tipsy from the strong wine already, there is not much needed to convince Zoe for a dance, however an imp is not exactly someone she considers as a dancing partner and therefore she just shrugs at them and starts looking around for someone more suitable... and not too weird...



The imp looks hurt when Zoe casts around for someone else to dance with, ignoring him. Leaping agilely on top of the table, he plants himself in front of Zoe, his little wings flapping in agitation. "Waz the matter? I'm not imp enough for ya? Don't wanna be consortin' with smaller fiends, that it?" he demands, a tad belligerently. His tone turns fawning and obsequious, "Awwww, come on, pretty lady, jus' one dance..." he wheedles.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Sep 29, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Vlad shrugs off the imp, his good humor broken by the drunken leer and batting of eyes.  He scowls irritably.  "When was the last time you saw a Dustie dance?  Savor the memory.  This won't be the next time."  He returns to his porter.



"Spoilsport," the imp mutters petulantly as she turns away, her stinger-capped tail lashing as if it longed to bury itself in flesh. "Was only trying to be friendly-like." She flaps over to Donner, who appears to be enjoying the music and tugs at his sleeve instead. "How 'bout a dance, cutter?" she smiles at him, baring a mouth full of tiny sharp teeth.

The githyanki cheer those who have joined the imps, stomping and roaring their approval as they continue their song, while the surrounding bar patrons look on with varying degrees of amusement.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 30, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Kiaros, while looking trough the crowd, happens to meet Blade's eyes for a moment and percieves a glimmer of the hurt inside her. He turns back to the crowd, and if he happens to see the barmaid looking at him he smiles reassuringly towards her. Then he once again looks at Blade. "I'm drunk enough to dance to this music. How about you?" He grins cockily, "I hold no fear for your blades, and this body that I'm in has been a very bad tiefling." He rises unsteadily and holds out his hand to her, bowing slightly, "May I have your hand for this dance, my Lady."



  *Blade is visibly startled when Kiaros asks her to dance, but gives him a full, brilliant smile, her bronze teeth glimmering faintly.  She rises with fighter's grace, and takes his hand.  Her dancing is a bit stiff and formal, and she's obviously concerned about skewering her partner, his protests to the contrary, but she's practiced this somewhat, as she's tried to practice all courtly skills.

"Thank you, kind sir," she says politely as the dance ends.

_At least one is willing to chance me... even if it is a half-crazy ghost in the body of a demon-tainted murderer,_ she thinks wryly to herself.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 30, 2004)

Vlad ignores the imp's reproach and continues to drink.  _Where is Hrothgeat, anyhow?  Perhaps he'd like to dance with the imp if Donner doesn't bite?_  Vlad smiles.  "Hrothgeat?"


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 30, 2004)

Smirking at Vlad's antics, Flaust positioned herself to get a clear view of the scene. 

_Dancin'!? Hmph! I hates dancin' anyways. An addled way of passin' the time if I ever heard._ 

Watching her pals and supping on her milk, Flaust made sure her tippsy pals weren't getting themselves into trouble.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Thank you, kind sir," she says politely as the dance ends.




"It was my pleasure," he says, bowing slightly, his eyes filled with mirth... and something else, probably intoxication. He returns to his place at the table, sucking on a small new wound on his lower arm. He had never danced with a creature like her before and the inherent danger made it so much more exhilarating. An alien thought drifts trough from his host, _Such a perfect clean wound, like a razor's gash, somehow bespeaking feminine elegance. Ahh, to follow those blades and ridges over her body..._
Kiaros laughs quietly to himself and supresses the thought. _So it is this body, and not the excessive intake of alcohol, that is intensifying my sexuality. All these hormones, the red demon's blood. I should have known, I did know. Some appetites, some impulses always break trough the posession, living them out is half the fun. _


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> "Spoilsport," the imp mutters petulantly as she turns away, her stinger-capped tail lashing as if it longed to bury itself in flesh. "Was only trying to be friendly-like." She flaps over to Donner, who appears to be enjoying the music and tugs at his sleeve instead. "How 'bout a dance, cutter?" she smiles at him, baring a mouth full of tiny sharp teeth.
> 
> The githyanki cheer those who have joined the imps, stomping and roaring their approval as they continue their song, while the surrounding bar patrons look on with varying degrees of amusement.




With a slightly startled look, Donner hops to his feet, followed by the cla-clank of his armor rattling into place, I mean who didn't wear a suit of fullplate everywhere they went?  Grabbing up the imp in what some would tentatively call a polka hold and begins to flat foot the floogie with the imp.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 1, 2004)

Zoe gives in to the imp's entreaties and consents to have a brief round on the floor, since it soon becames apparent that the meaning of 'suitable' is quite generous here. Donner and another imp join them, along with Kiaros and Blade and several other patrons roped into the jig by the little creatures. The steps are lively and vigorous, though none too practiced, given the various levels of inebriation among many of the participants, and really quite amusing.

Afterwards, the imps give each of their partners a surprisingly gracious bow and the githyanki buy a round of drinks for all that participated before moving elsewhere in the tavern.

You are left in peace to drink and relax after that, and as the night wears on, the crowd slowly dwindles. Eventually, you retire to your respective rooms to get some rest (or otherwise, in Kiaros' case, when a quiet knock sounds on his door a few hours after antipeak). The rooms aren't terribly fancy but the linens are clean and the beds comfortable.

In the morning, the smells of breakfast and the clatter of feet in the hallways wake you, with the gray light that passes for day here in Sigil filtering through the windows of your room.

_OOC: Thanee, since you're gone, I went ahead and had her agree; it was easier than raising a fuss. Hope you don't mind._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 1, 2004)

Kiaros: 



Spoiler



Your dalliance with the pretty little barmaid engendered a brief but vicious mental tussle with your tiefling host in the middle of the night as he, enflamed by lust and sex, sought to take advantage of your intoxicated and distracted state. You banished him handily to the darkest recesses of the mind once again but not before he sent you some highly unpleasant but hardly imaginative images of bloody vengeance against you (silly, given you're a ghost). Even now, you can faintly feel his resentment and fear yammering at the edge of your consciousness. Though he had little care for the bodies of those he victimized, he is certainly concerned enough over the state of his own shell.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 1, 2004)

After the barmaid has said her fond good-byes Kiaros lies quietly on his bed in the dark, meditating. He no longer needed the rest, of course, but he didn't want to wear out the body of his host too soon. At the very least it would have to last for the rest of their stay in Sigil.
Making the flesh breathe in and out slowly and deeply he tries to find his center of meditation, but all he can find is the incessant yammering noice. Annoyed by the crude and brutal images he's being assailed with he sends some of the crueler of the images back, underscoring his threat by dragging a razor-sharp talon along one of the many pathways of pain on the body. The tiefling falls quiet, for the moment.

The night passes all too slowly, but eventually he makes his way down to the common room for breakfast.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2004)

*Blade arises early, shreds a towel cleaning herself (as usual), dresses neatly and heads downstairs to see what crowd (and food) the tavern holds at this hour of the morning.*

_I haven't had that much fun in a while.  Really, Kiaros isn't too bad, once you get to know him.  And the imps were certainly friendly enough.  It is rather nice to know that you can make acquaintences in the oddest of places..._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 2, 2004)

Vlad sighs as day breaks.  _Sigil.  No matter how many times I wake up here, I can't get used to it._  He opens his spellbook and begins to meditate, preparing his standard assortment of spells.  After studying, he meditates on death and purity for a half-hour, eventually making his way down to breakfast well after most of the others have.  Once there, he orders five sausage links, two hard biscuits, a wedge of cheese, and more of the porter he had been drinking last night.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 2, 2004)

Thankful that the imps and Gith were nothing more than happy patrons enjoying their evening, Flaust finds the most interesting and fascinating person in the whole bar and starts to converse. Luckily, this person turns out to be herself! 
After about two hours of debate and ten minutes of a fully fledged arguement, the girl, now quite tired out and fed up of her stubborn opponent bids her good-byes and heads for her room knowing full well that _if she ever saw that girl again....._. 
Meanwhile, she fails to notice that any other patrons that "had" been in her general vacinity, now were safely well away from the addled lass and muttering about _How they let the barmies out way too early these days._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Morning

With the scent of freshly cooked breakfast assailing her nostrils and a yucky "milk-from-the-night-before" taste in her mouth that just needed to be vanquished, Flaust slogged on her clothes and gear and darted out into the corridor.... almost tripping over one of Donner's large hounds. Adjusting her self she holds out an abrasively wagging finger and berates the pooch. Now Cupid or Comet or Donner or whatever your name is! I'ma tryin' to get down these stairs see, for breakfast!? Bleedin' silly horse like you should be catchin' mice or somethin'! Now in future, I'd prefer if'n you'd go lie's somewhere else.  And with a curt nod she storms off down the stairs to find out what was smelling so delicious. The dog, not about to move anywhere seeing as it's master had told it to act as sentry, just blinked a couple of times, smacked it's lips and groaned as it lay down again to continue it's sleep.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 3, 2004)

The tavern is mostly empty at this hour, filled only by those who have rented rooms here last night. The serving maids yawn as they go about their work, laying out hearty platters of eggs, sausage, and biscuits, and cleaning up the last of the debris from the night before. Breakfast is a subdued affair as your minds turn towards the dilemma of tracking down the Maeldur.

After settling your bill, you head off towards the Market Ward in search of the portal to Torch. As usual, the air in the Lower Ward is foul and hazy, redolent with the stench of sulfur and brimstone and smog. You pick your way carefully through the ever-present patches of razorvine threatening the narrow, winding streets, mindful of the knife-sharp stems which can slice an unwary berk open before he can blink. Spireward, you can see the grimy smokestacks of the Great Foundry looming in the fog, belching forth ashes and cinder from the forges in its belly.

As you leave the massive structure behind you, the cramped lanes slowly broaden into the wide avenues and palatial structures of The Lady's Ward. By contrast, it is downright clean and spacious, but the streets are cold and empty, and it seems you can see more of the 'sky' here than anywhere else. It's a bit of an uncomfortable feeling, like walking beneath a yawning void, which perhaps is not so far from the truth. Squads of Hardheads eye everyone suspiciously as they pass, their hands never straying too far from their sword hilts.

Finally, the studied elegance and order of The Lady's Ward gives way to the hustle and bustle of the Market Ward, the city's most cosmopolitan and busiest district. The place is crammed with shops, stores, emporiums, and more shops. You shoulder your way through crowds of bashers, cutters, and sods, through barkers, jinkers, and quippers. You keep a peery eye on your purses, and a canny lookout for knights of the post.

The trek across the Cage took only a couple hours-- not too shabby, considering that on a bad day, the trip could eat up an entire cycle and on a really terrible day, you might find yourselves indefinitely indisposed. You finally locate the portal in the archway of an alley next to a small tool shop. A small dusty sign sits forlornly in the bottom corner of the window proclaiming "portal keys and maps sold." To Donner, Kiaros, and Zoe (the primes) the arch looks no different from any other of the innumerable entranceways throughout the Cage but Blade, Flaust, and Vlad (the planars) can all see a faint shimmer glimmering around its edges if they look hard enough.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 3, 2004)

"Well, I'd say this is it.  Daubei's Obscure Woe.  Sounds like home."  Vlad smirks as he says this.  He pauses before he starts to go through.  "Do we have any other business in the City of Doors, or are we ready?  Hrothgeat and I are set to go."  The dust mephit, perched on Vlad's broad shoulders, smiles and nods.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 3, 2004)

_OOC: Psssst... You'll need a portal key to use the portal! _


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 3, 2004)

Kiaros shrugs the shoulders of his tiefling, "I'm ready. Our business is not exactly urgent, but we may as well get on our way. All we need is the key," he indicates the sign in the window.  "I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, but it shouldn't be too expensive for the rest of you."  He grins at the others, then the headache returns.
He rubs the sides of his head, _I can't wait to get out of this body. _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 3, 2004)

Vlad sighs at Kiaros's mention of the key.  _The portal key.  I always forget the portal key._


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 4, 2004)

I can't wait 'til you get out of that body an'all Kai'.  Flaust says wrinkling her nose. Before you found this disgusting body, I knews him as a grievous basher who deserved a trip to the gallows. Hurry up and send 'im on 'is way before I do. You'd better check those pockets to help pay for this key 'fore I bobs ya. 
Then, turning to Vlad, and offering a cheeky wink, Not worry ol' boy! Key's ain't all that pensive! And fishing in her purse, she heads into the shop.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2004)

*Blade shakes her head in amusement, and follow Flaust in, hoping to smooth over any insults she might inadvertantly make.*


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 4, 2004)

"What? You don't like 'Old Tiefer'? He really likes you. A lot."
 Kiaros smiles at Flaust before she turns to enter the store and digs in his pockets, tossing whatever few coppers he finds to her. "Keep the change. And feel free to do all the bobbing you like on the other side."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 5, 2004)

Blade and Flaust enter the store while the rest of the party waits outside. Inside, the place is tiny and disorganized, with wrenches, hammers, chisels, and all sorts of odd tools for sale piled in bins and spilled across the shelves.

A wrinkled old githzerai woman sits behind the counter, perched on a rickety stool, and dressed in robes of drab gray. Her sere hair is pulled into a tight bun but it seems more dust and cobwebs than actual strands.

She looks up as the two of you enter. "'elp you with somethin'?" she asks drily.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

"Yes, if you please.  We're looking for the portal key to the portal just next to your shop," Blade says politely.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 5, 2004)

Flaust was about to speak when Blade pipes up all polite like. Eyes darting in a sidelong glance, Flaust manages to hide her anoyance at being beaten to the mark and just numbly nods along with what Blade said yawning and stretching theatrically.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 5, 2004)

"That'll be 12 stingers each, and maps are 2 stingers extra," the githzerai replies as she gets down from her stool and hobbles to a shelf behind her and rummages around. "How many do you need?" she calls over her shoulder.

_OOC: stinger = silver piece; portals will stay open for about a round once they're activated by a gate key-- long enough for about six people to pass through_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 5, 2004)

"Two please, and a map, if you will," Blade says, digging through her purse to find fourteen pieces of silver, laying them on the counter.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2004)

Donner eyes the gate like every other gate he's ever seen, a bit of mistrust and a bit of fascination, however Grizzle seems to enjoy the trips more than the gruff little hin and those who know the dog can easily make out an intelligent and anxious panting.

Looking down to Grizzle, mumbling "keep yer hopes down, one day we'll be pass'n through one o'these gates and end up in the pits..."  Those that are close enough or with sharp enough ears can make out a little more as he trails off, "not that that be such a bad idea..."

He ruffles the dogs ears and looks to the store, "it'll be the day when flaust doesn't _volunteer_ for something..."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 6, 2004)

After counting the coins, the shopkeep hands Blade two small iron rods about three inches long and a scroll of reddish paper. She eyes Blade and Flaust critically, though not unkindly. "Yeh don't look like merchants," she comments mildly, noting the plethora of weapons and gear the two of you are carrying. "What you'd be heading to Torch for? Looking for merc work?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

"Helping a friend," Blade says simply, handing the map quickly over to Flaust before her spiked hands can shred it.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 6, 2004)

On the spur of the moment Flaust blurts out, Nope! We're pest control officers. Brain Rats, everywhere. My  mother's best friend's half sister lives there see and well, she'll die of fright if she see's another pink brain and Bella here, she jerks her thumb at Blade is right good at rat extermination - we just rolls her up in a ball and push her onto 'em! Squish! At this point Flaust takes a deep breath, her face having taken a bit of a purple tinge after her tirade and grins at Bella, I mean - Blade!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 6, 2004)

The old woman stares at Flaust expressionlessly for a moment, then suddenly begins to cackle loudly, her fits of laughter sounding like harsh caws. The cheerful expression softens the severe lines of her face considerably. "Right. Pest control," she says wryly, lips still twitching in amusement. "None 'o my business, more like. Well, you bloods look like you can take care 'o yourselves... so old Rithonis won't bother with her usual platitudes. Just a word of advice for brightening a decrepit old bird's day." She nods at Blade and Flaust, momentarily serious. "Stay away from the thieves' guilds... they'd just as soon as put you in the dead book for a handful of jinx as spit at you. What's theirs is theirs, and what's yours is theirs too."

As you leave the little shop, you can hear Rithonis still snorting under her breath. "Heh... pest control officers!"


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 6, 2004)

Kiaros leans his flesh against the wall of the store, passing the time. After a while he gets bored and tries to start up a conversation with Donner. "So, Don, have you ever been to Torch? What do you know about..." He interrupts himself when the ladies come out and turns to them, "Are we ready?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 6, 2004)

Vlad and Hrothgeat look at Blade and Flaust blandly.  The dwarf clears his throat.  "Yes, are we ready to go?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 8, 2004)

With key and map in hand, it seems that the group is ready. The portal crackles to life even as the tiny iron rod vanishes in a bright flare of planar energy as Blade leads the way through the arch. The hazy red landscape beyond solidifies into an altogether disagreeable reality as you all tumble through the gate, aware that it won't stay open for long. On the other side, you find yourselves stepping out from an overhang of natural volcanic rock as noxious puddles of mud sucks eagerly at your boots.

Welcome to Torch-- the gate-town to Gehenna. As you adjust to your new surroundings, you're buffeted by sights, sounds, and odors, and all of them are foul.

The city is built on three volcanic spires that rise up out of a stinking, blood-red marsh. The lower portion of town, which sprawls out in front of you, is unbounded by walls or gates. But the upper sections of Torch, rising high on each blackened peak, are walled in separately, connected by huge bridges stretching far overhead. Higher still is the gate to Gehenna itself, the Fourfold Furnaces, a glowing carnelian portal that hangs hundreds of feet in midair like a baleful, unblinking eye.

One of the volcanoes is still active, blanketing the entire town in an unhealthy ruddy light and spewing forth strange gases from various fissures that ignite with the air. They fill the breath an acrid, sulfurous taste and a gritty feel that collects on your tongue and teeth. Looking around, you see that the people of the lower town are poor, malnourished, and diseased. They stare at you with sullenly, with little other than avarice and spite in their gaze. The conditions of the dilapidated buildings around them tell you that these folks are exposed to frequent flooding-- as well as other horrors sure to come from the fetid swamp that surrounds the spires.

Despite all the volcanic activity, the wind blows cold in Torch, causing you to shiver involuntarily.

Map of Torch​


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 8, 2004)

Vlad shakes his head.  It's one thing to work and live around zombies and skeletons, another entirely to see living creatures in such pain.  Hrothgeat, perched on the dwarf's right shoulder, whimpers.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 8, 2004)

Kiaros' eyes sweep over the spectacular view around him. A quiet impressed whistle escapes his lips. "Spectacular... Horrid, disgusting, oppressive, yet there is a grotesque beauty to this place. It's too bad we won't be staying long." He breathes deeply of the polluted air and sighs, the atmosphere of the town awakening a familiar harmony in the body of his host. "I just have to find a good place to die," he finishes quietly, crushing a pang of panic from the flesh.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 12, 2004)

"Your morbidity is fascinating as it is disturbing, Kiaros.  Come, we need to find Daubei's estate," Blade says quickly, her gaze clouded as she looks around Torch.  _Such squallor and pain... if they all just worked together it wouldn't have to be this way..._  "Shall we try the market, perhaps?  I believe an estate would be on higher ground."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 12, 2004)

"That sounds like a good plan to me.  The sooner we find it, the sooner we can leave."  Vlad starts to head towards the market.  He tries his hardest to ignore the citizens of Torch as he moves through the crowds.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 12, 2004)

Flaust had been here once before. She wished she had been paying attention when the others were mentioning where they were headed.....

Bloody fish-egg-smelling place! I hates this place.  She mumbled, realising it was far too late to try to persuade them otherwise.



Spoiler



(Knowledge Planes +9 to see if she has any idea where they should be headed?)


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 12, 2004)

Flaust: 



Spoiler



[Flaust rolled Knowledge (planar) 15+9=24] Old Rithonis' warning coupled with the stench of raw sewage and rancid swamp mud serves to jog your memory admirably. You think your best bet might be the _Festhall of Falling Coins_-- it serves as the town's only neutral ground between the six major thieves' guilds, who are always at war with each other. The festhall's owner, some berk from Toril (named Baerth? Barumph? Badumpth?) is rumored to know the dark of most everyone and everything in Torch. 'Course, getting in to see him might not be easy...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Ahh, do you also like that little tingling, when you step through one of those?”_ Gesturing back to the portal, Zoe smiles, but her expression becomes a bit more concerned, once she takes a look around of their destination. _“Damn, what kind of hellish place is this? Guess we better be careful out here.”_


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 13, 2004)

Flaust turns from her taking in the scene, her face carrying a very rare serious expression.

Right you lot, no messin' about 'ere. Walk where I walk, don't stray and don't tarry and we get's to keep our boneboxes unbroken. Understand? This ain't no place to act barmy. I know's where we might find a cutter who'll per'aps tell us what we needs to know.

Making sure all were listening, she turns and leads off to the Festhall of Falling Coins by the safest and quickest route.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Blade makes sure her eyes are fixed in her head (to keep them from rolling uncontrollably, something that inevitably happens when Flaust opens her mouth) and steps in behind Flaust, hoping to avoid stepping into a garbage dump or something equally embarassing.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 13, 2004)

"Sound enough plan.  Although I do wonder when you've ever seen me act barmy, Flaust."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 13, 2004)

You hurry through the streets of lower Torch as best you can, dodging piles of refuse and the occasional dead body lying in the street, looted of anything of possible value. The roads are badly kempt and twisty, often doubling upon on themselves as they switch back and forth up the steep sides of Maygel, the central volcanic spire. Unfortunately, that also happens to be the active spire, and the atmosphere grows increasingly filthy and choking... not that it seems to bother Blade, Flaust, or Kiaros' host much, their lower planar heritage providing a measure of protection against such things. You see tieflings here in abundance, along with a number of shifty-eyed githzerai, humans, and evil humanoids.

Fortunately, few are leatherheaded enough to bother you, your formidable appearance and shining gear sufficient to deter casual challenges. Several predatory and covetous glances are sent your way, but the bullies ultimately turn away, seeking easier and weaker prey.

You reach the gate to the walled section of the city, the great basalt walls carved with leering and snarling faces. A squad of scruffy bugbears stand guard, collecting tolls rather arbitrarily and keeping the 'riffraff' out none too gently. Behind them floats a leathery, bulbous orb with a large central eye and several eyestalks sprouting from its crown, watching their careless cruelty with detached interest. As you approach, the largest of the bugbears, a hulking and scarred basher with a sallow, jaundiced hide, appraises the group with a hungry eye.

"10 jinx. Each," he demands in rough Common, stained fangs flashing toothily as he grins nastily.

Gate to Upper Torch​


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Flaust turns from her taking in the scene, her face carrying a very rare serious expression.
> 
> Right you lot, no messin' about 'ere. Walk where I walk, don't stray and don't tarry and we get's to keep our boneboxes unbroken. Understand? This ain't no place to act barmy. I know's where we might find a cutter who'll per'aps tell us what we needs to know.
> 
> Making sure all were listening, she turns and leads off to the Festhall of Falling Coins by the safest and quickest route.




"I really don't have a mind having my bonebox broken, Flaust. Mind telling me just where we're going, so that I can espy the place before you get there?"
Kiaros smiles slightly, speaking in a low voice "My heart is really itching for a knife right about now... Maybe a little apparent infighting might make us more interesting to the people in charge. They are unlikely to suspect a group of backstabbing thugs of any higher purpose, at the very least we'd fit in better here. So, anyone mind killing an evil old rapist and murderer?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2004)

ooc: Kiaros' plan is to sink into the ground when his host dies and then make his way (by running underground, occasionally peeking up to orient himself and temporarily posessing random passersby to ask for directions) either to the Daubei estate or (if Flaust tells him about it) the Festhall.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 13, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "I really don't have a mind having my bonebox broken, Flaust. Mind telling me just where we're going, so that I can espy the place before you get there?"
> Kiaros smiles slightly, speaking in a low voice "My heart is really itching for a knife right about now... Maybe a little apparent infighting might make us more interesting to the people in charge. They are unlikely to suspect a group of backstabbing thugs of any higher purpose, at the very least we'd fit in better here. So, anyone mind killing an evil old rapist and murderer?"




Donner gives a huff, the fetid stench keeping him from trying to breath very deeply.  Kiaros' twisted suggestion rolling itself about in his head, he pats the longsword at his hip giving a rough grin to the ghost inside the tiefling shell.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 14, 2004)

Vlad looks at Donner and Kiaros and shakes his head.  "Only fools play games with death."  He then grins morbidly, hoping the irony of his statement sinks in.

_When they reach the bugbears..._
"Ten jinx.  Of course."  Vlad pays the toll, shrugging.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 14, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> You reach the gate to the walled section of the city, the great basalt walls carved with leering and snarling faces. A squad of scruffy bugbears stand guard, collecting tolls rather arbitrarily and keeping the 'riffraff' out none too gently. Behind them floats a leathery, bulbous orb with a large central eye and several eyestalks sprouting from its crown, watching their careless cruelty with detached interest. As you approach, the largest of the bugbears, a hulking and scarred basher with a sallow, jaundiced hide, appraises the group with a hungry eye.
> 
> "10 jinx. Each," he demands in rough Common, stained fangs flashing toothily as he grins nastily.




Immediately Flaust's eyebrow arches with intrigue. That was a lot of money to pay to enter the walled area of the city. Even bashers in the Cage didn't try to bob a cutter for that much and expect to get away with it. She turned to her companions and offered a quizzical expression, hopefully comveying her distinct want to NOT pay, but unsure whether the others were so inclined.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

*Blade leans over to Flaust as she starts bouncing around.*

_"I don't think we want to anger a beholder.  He could turn you to stone, you know,"_ Blast whispers to her, keeping an eye on the eye tyrant.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 14, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“What is a jinx, anyways? A gold piece?”_ Zoe asks her companions in a whisper. She has yet to get used to some of the planar terminology. _“While I would glady let the air burst out of this oversized baloon, I agree that we neither need nor want that kind of attraction. And I also heard they're kinda dangerous.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 14, 2004)

Kiaros grins back at Donner, deliberately turns his back on the halfling and makes a shrugging motion towards Vlad. He waits a short while for the killing blade, and if it doesn't come he moves on with the group, up towards the gate. _I could just stop breathing_,  he reflects, _but other means of death might serve us better. The time will come for my exit scene._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

"Yes, jinx is gold," Blade says quickly to Zoe, hoping to pay and get in quickly.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 14, 2004)

Vlad, having paid and passed through, turns back to look at the group patiently, his head cocked to one side.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

*Blade digs into her belt pouch and pulls out ten jinx.  Giving them to the bugbear tolltakers, she steps through and waits for the others.*

_Surely they have money... right?_ she thinks, and then shakes her head.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Fine.”_ Zoe gets out 10 of her gold pieces, or jinx, and hands them to the bugbear who talked to them, then waits for a nod or other sign, that she can proceed, and heads on through the gate.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 15, 2004)

Eyes wide with disbelief that they would be so ready to pay so much, Flaust groans and fishes around about her person for the required toll - not once looking at the bugbear, nor the eye-bag and moodily slapping her hard-earned cash into the waiting palm whilst storming through the archway.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 15, 2004)

Donner huffs, "here's yer jinx, hope it does it for ya," dropping the coins into the bugbears hand he resigns himself to grumbling about morbid dwarves and insane ghosts.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 15, 2004)

Vlad shakes his head at Flaust's theatrics.  Once she's through and somewhat close to them, he says quietly, "Ten gold will hardly break each of us.  If we can get where we need to get without trouble, then I'd say it's money well spent.  Or did you think that haggling with the bugbears and beholders was worth the time?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 15, 2004)

Burrow, you were present when the group assaulted the Citadel of Broken Souls with Sir Praetol and found the documents concerning the baatezu's discovery of a creature known as the Maeldur. Your research, however, took you in a different direction from that of your friends. Intrigued by the unnatural disease that affected the paladin and members of his army, you delved into the dark of that instead, trusting in the ability of the rest of party to deal with whatever malefic plans the fiends are laying. 

In last few weeks, you and the priests of Qua-Nosham have learned some interesting chant about the strange malady, though its nature has still not been made fully clear to you. Like the fiendish gutworms you study, it is a parasite of some sort, feeding preferentially off lawful hosts and draining away their will and sense of identity. Curiously enough, it is not fiendish in origin, though it is somehow sentient. Sir Praetol and his men eventually slipped into a Gray Dream, their minds ensnared by an alien mental influence, from which they will never wake unless a cure is found. Alas, you have uncovered all you can about this newfangled pathogen-- it is time to leave Qua-Nosham and search for more answers elsewhere.

Planewalking is a hazardous activity for a lone adventurer, even in the best of times, so you are seeking to join up with your fellow party members. The last missive you received from them (a couple days ago) stated that they were planning to visit Torch, in search of a possible lead. By the time you got to the Ubiquitous Wayfarer though, they had already left. Cursing the lousy Sigilian traffic and the sodding Hardheads that had closed off several blocks worth of perfectly decent streets on account of some altercation with the Defiers, you make your way to the Market Ward, to take the same portal they had (hopefully) taken not so long ago.

So here you stand at the mouth of an alleyway near a small tool shop, your planar sense alighting on the telltale glimmer of a portal a few feet away. A dusty, faded sign in the shop's window reads "portal keys and maps sold"-- a good thing, considering you have no clue what the key is.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 15, 2004)

The bugbear accepts your jink with a toothy smirk and moves aside in a grotesque parody of courtesy to let you through the gates. "Enjoy ya' stay," he calls snidely, his breath no more pleasant than his appearance.

Once past the gates, you notice that the streets and buildings on the other side are in considerably better condition though it would probably be an injustice to call them grand. Everything is coated in a layer of ash and soot though, coloring it all in drab grays and blacks.

According to the map and to Flaust's memory, the festhall is off to your right. It's supposed to be a large and prominent landmark, so it shouldn't be too hard to find.

_OOC: Ehr, did someone pay for Kiaros since he has no money?_


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Noticing, that Kiaros is still standing outside, hesitating, Zoe remembers, that he had no coins with him during the tavern stay and heads back towards the gate in case Kiaros needs someone to pay for him.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 15, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Burrow, you were present when the group assaulted the Citadel of Broken Souls with Sir Praetol and found the documents concerning the baatezu's discovery of a creature known as the Maeldur. Your research, however, took you in a different direction from that of your friends. Intrigued by the unnatural disease that affected the paladin and members of his army, you delved into the dark of that instead, trusting in the ability of the rest of party to deal with whatever malefic plans the fiends are laying.
> 
> In last few weeks, you and the priests of Qua-Nosham have learned some interesting chant about the strange malady, though its nature has still not been made fully clear to you. Like the fiendish gutworms you study, it is a parasite of some sort, feeding preferentially off lawful hosts and draining away their will and sense of identity. Curiously enough, it is not fiendish in origin, though it is somehow sentient. Sir Praetol and his men eventually slipped into a Gray Dream, their minds ensnared by an alien mental influence, from which they will never wake unless a cure is found. Alas, you have uncovered all you can about this newfangled pathogen-- it is time to leave Qua-Nosham and search for more answers elsewhere.
> 
> ...




Burrow pats Claw on the head a few times, eyeing the portal and the sign nearby.  "Well, glory be..." he murmurs, "a first time for everythin', there is, Claw.  A key sellin' kip right next to a portal - who would'a thought?  Usually, a poor body has to climb the Spire backwards to get th' key he needs, or wigwag with a smilin' 'loth or somesuch...  Wonders'o'th'verse never cease, I say."  The mephling smiles at his furry companion, who is nearly as tall as is he.

"Claw, sit and stay.  Papa will be back in the two shakes of a slaad's tail."  Burrow chuckles to himself, knowing full well that slaadi have no tails, and enters into the building.  Catching the eye of the proprieter, he asks, "Good morrow and good morn and the blessings of earth and nature 'pon you!  I am inquiring about th' sign out front.  I be needin' a key, you see..."  Burrow smiles warmly.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 15, 2004)

ooc: No need, Thanee 

--
Kiaros sneers disgustedly at the beholder, casting a glance at his companions, and turns away. He walks into a nearby dark alley and unceremoniously slits his throat.

Leaving the corpse behind he sinks into the ground and passes under the wall, then, walking underground peeking up occasionally  (while Hiding), he follows the group to their destination.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 16, 2004)

Wondering why Zoe had paused, Flaust looks over her shoulder to see that Kairos had walked off away from the gate and not through it. She wasn't so surprised though, being more than aquainted with "Barmy-the-Wisp's" antics and knowing full well that he'd turn up when ever he felt like it. (Though that was usually - and thankfully - during moments when the group most needed him.)

Calling Zoe over to follow, the girl leads the group over to the Festhall and waits outside so they could gather and discuss how they should go about things before entering.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 16, 2004)

Vladimir follows Flaust and the rest.  He is completely unconcerned with Kiaros's disappearance.  He waits patiently once there.  Hrothgeat, on the other hand, spends the time waiting snorting small, harmless clouds of dust at the feet of the other party members, preferably when they aren't looking.  The mephit gets bored easily yet somehow manages to find cheap fun whenever possible.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 16, 2004)

(OOC: If the mephit even thinks, that Flaust would suffer that, he has another thing coming and will swat/kick/etc him hard.)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 16, 2004)

The mephit, naturally, does think that Flaust would suffer that (or doesn't care if she would or not).  For his pains, he gets a swift and hard kick in the gut, causing him to cough up a small cloud of dust.  Vlad scowls at both Flaust and Hrothgeat.  The mephit looks at Vlad pleadingly, but the dwarf ignores it.  "Serves you right, really."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 19, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow pats Claw on the head a few times, eyeing the portal and the sign nearby.  "Well, glory be..." he murmurs, "a first time for everythin', there is, Claw.  A key sellin' kip right next to a portal - who would'a thought?  Usually, a poor body has to climb the Spire backwards to get th' key he needs, or wigwag with a smilin' 'loth or somesuch...  Wonders'o'th'verse never cease, I say."  The mephling smiles at his furry companion, who is nearly as tall as is he.
> 
> "Claw, sit and stay.  Papa will be back in the two shakes of a slaad's tail."  Burrow chuckles to himself, knowing full well that slaadi have no tails, and enters into the building.  Catching the eye of the proprieter, he asks, "Good morrow and good morn and the blessings of earth and nature 'pon you!  I am inquiring about th' sign out front.  I be needin' a key, you see..."  Burrow smiles warmly.



The shop's proprietress, a dour looking githzerai with the face of wrinkled prune, takes a look out the window at the gray Sigilian 'sky' and harrumphs. "Ain't no good mornings here ever, but you're the boss," she grouses in an amicable way and shuffles off her stool to dig in the bins on the shelves behind her. She glances over her shoulder and asks drily, "Will this strictly be a one-way trip? Or do ya need a key to get back as well?"


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Burrow smiles, "Fine o' ya to ask, m'dear, fine indeed.  I'd love to have both an' I thank ya dearly fer askin'..."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Kiaros sneers disgustedly at the beholder, casting a glance at his companions, and turns away. He walks into a nearby dark alley and unceremoniously slits his throat.



The familiar spasms of death grip you and then your spirit floats free of its mortal host, fighting against the magnetic pull of peaceful oblivion. The spirit you left behind is not so fortunate, however, and is dragged screaming into its dark depths. The body slumps over quietly in the rubbish-strewn alley, just mere meat cooling now, and before you leave, you notice that greedy eyes are already appraising its fine apparel.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 19, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Calling Zoe over to follow, the girl leads the group over to the Festhall and waits outside so they could gather and discuss how they should go about things before entering.



_The Festhall of Falling Coins_ proves easy to find, located as it is near the the center of the liveliest part of Maygel. It is a large, two-story building made of purplish-black basalt, adorned with curiously delicate and elaborate but spiky ironwork. A number of its graceful spires emit a small plume of smoke, barely noticeable against the fumes being spewed forth by the nearby volcano. To Zoe, the architectural style looks suspiciously familiar.

As you stand out front to go over your plan before entering, you can hear music and laughter drifting through the gilded doors, their bright metal tarnished by years of exposure to the caustic air. Entrance, at least, it seems is free.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 19, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow smiles, "Fine o' ya to ask, m'dear, fine indeed.  I'd love to have both an' I thank ya dearly fer askin'..."



She places two small iron rods on the counter and peers at you curiously. "You're a strange rock," she comments mildly. "Most 'o the bashers I get around here are merchant types, looking to make a quick trade or two with the guilds. They're usually _much_ more heavily armed," she says with a sardonic grin. "Oh, and twenty-four stingers please. Twenty-six if you be needin' a map as well, little sir."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 19, 2004)

_Double post_


----------



## Ashy (Oct 19, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> She places two small iron rods on the counter and peers at you curiously. "You're a strange rock," she comments mildly. "Most 'o the bashers I get around here are merchant types, looking to make a quick trade or two with the guilds. They're usually _much_ more heavily armed," she says with a sardonic grin. "Oh, and twenty-four stingers please. Twenty-six if you be needin' a map as well, little sir."




Burrow places three gold on the counter and smiles a pleasant smile.  "Keep th' change, love, and I will take a map, thankee." He looks carefully at the iron rods and then slips them into his palm.  "Ah, glory be, m'lady - I guess one might call me a merchant of the chant, an' knowledge be my wares, y'see.  I find 'at a well-lanned mind an' a tongue as sharp as a shiv be th' only armor and weapons I need..."  He shoots the 'zerai a quick wink.  So if ya've any wigwag about where I'm headin', I'd be most apprecative.  The melphing slides another five gold out on the counter.

Burrow then holds up both rods, one in each hand.  "One for there an' th' other, back, I assume?"  He will wait for the githzerai's replies, take the proffered map and then exit the shop, thanking her profusely.  Once outside, he whistles for Claw and then activates and steps into the shimmering surface of the portal.

OOC: updated character sheet


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

*Blade shakes her bronze hair and walks confidently into the Festhall.  Her armor gleams only dimly in the caustic atmosphere, and she makes a mental note to polish it as soon as possible.  With curiosity, she looks around the place, hoping to find a trusthworth-looking person to ask about their quest.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2004)

Vlad follows Blade in, keeping close to her, just in case things got ugly.  He turns his head to her.  "I'm following your lead on this one.  I'm not sure the locals would appreciate my sense of humor."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Blade looks sideways and Vlad and nods her head.*

_I'm not sure *I* appreciate your humor, Vlad.  You celebrate death far too much, even allowing for your chosen profession..._

"Thank you for your confidence, Vlad," is all Blade says.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2004)

Donner plods on forward, Grizzle at his side wagging his tail excitedly at a new place to be sniffed out.  Donner hoped the inside of the building smelled better than the outside.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 20, 2004)

Vlad nods back, wondering if his small joke was a bit too subtle.  Shrugging, he scans the room, trying to figure out how many people here would like to kill him if given the chance.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 20, 2004)

Flaust allowed the others to enter the premises first before she made to enter. Scanning the streets, alley-ways and buildings for any who might be taking any interest in her group's business 



Spoiler



Spot +11


 she then enters and heads the opposite direction that her friends have taken, trying to act inconspicuous, at the same time looking for the person she was told would be here.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 20, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The familiar spasms of death grip you and then your spirit floats free of its mortal host, fighting against the magnetic pull of peaceful oblivion. The spirit you left behind is not so fortunate, however, and is dragged screaming into its dark depths. The body slumps over quietly in the rubbish-strewn alley, just mere meat cooling now, and before you leave, you notice that greedy eyes are already appraising its fine apparel.




Kiaros allows himself a sad smile before departing. The nameless tiefling had been a thouroghly evil and corrupt creature, and yet the punishment it was about to recieve would be a greater evil by far. The debt in pain would never be repayed, even when it had been suffered a thousandfold.

--
[Festhall]

Kiaros enters the building beneath the feet of the group, casually listening to their conversation. He turns sharply left and rises up into the thick outer stone wall of the festhall. Rising further he flies into the ceiling, [if it's not thick enough to accomodate him he'll hover a fraction inside the ceiling and as small a fraction as possibly beneath.] only his eyes penetrating the surface. Thus he will move secretly inside the ceiling, searching and listening for anyone of apparent importance on the ground floor. [Hide: 24 , Spot: 20, Listen: 20]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Trying to remember, where she could have seen this kind of architecture before, Zoe enters the Festhall together with the others. She tries to give an impression, that it wouldn't be the best idea to start any trouble, while keeping her back to the wall and her eyes open for anyone that might be able to give them the information they are looking for - the location of the Daubei's Obscure Woe - and looks either honest enough - quite unlikely - or at least intimidated enough to keep his or her mouth shut for long enough so they can get there unhindered.

[OOC: Sense Motive +17]


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 21, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow places three gold on the counter and smiles a pleasant smile.  "Keep th' change, love, and I will take a map, thankee." He looks carefully at the iron rods and then slips them into his palm.  "Ah, glory be, m'lady - I guess one might call me a merchant of the chant, an' knowledge be my wares, y'see.  I find 'at a well-lanned mind an' a tongue as sharp as a shiv be th' only armor and weapons I need..."  He shoots the 'zerai a quick wink.  So if ya've any wigwag about where I'm headin', I'd be most apprecative.  The melphing slides another five gold out on the counter.
> 
> Burrow then holds up both rods, one in each hand.  "One for there an' th' other, back, I assume?"  He will wait for the githzerai's replies, take the proffered map and then exit the shop, thanking her profusely.  Once outside, he whistles for Claw and then activates and steps into the shimmering surface of the portal.



"Aye," the old githzerai nods in response to Burrow's question about the rods, and slides a scroll of reddish paper across to him as well. "And here's your map, by the by."

She eyes the wealth of jink lying on the counter in front of her and chuckles, a curiously desolate sound. "Ah, that'll feed these ancient bones for a couple weeks, it will-- a generous blood, ya be, and a gent too. Very well, little sir, old Rithonis'll tell you what she knows 'o Torch, and may it be enough to save yer darkling hide. The city's always at war with itself, see? Berks there ain't content with what they got; they're always looking to add someone else's possessions to their pile. Ain't much there that isn't settled with threats, jink, or blood... 's a right lovely town. If you're looking for important chant, don't bother with the guilds. They're so busy chasing after jinkscores, they can't seem to tumble onto the notion that anything else matters." She sighs a little. "Not that anything does, in the end, mind. Go see Badurth instead-- he runs a kip called the _Festhall of the Falling Coins_. Precious little happens in Torch without his knowledge and even the guilds ain't addled enough to run foul of him. His dark ain't cheap but he ain't no knight of the post either." She snorts derisively. "Which is more than anyone else can say for the rest of the bleeding sods."

Your conversation with Rithonis concluded, you proceed through the portal with Claw, and find yourself standing in ankle-deep muck amidst a reddish landscape. Three huge volcanic spires rise before you, the middle one still belching forth flame and sulfurous vapors, adding to the general miasma of the place. The area surrounding the three mounts is a fetid swamp, its stinking waters and silt as dark as blood. The people here look undernourished and diseased, though their avaricious, hostile stares make it hard to evoke any sort of pity.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 21, 2004)

You enter into a huge central hall lit by numerous fireplaces and iron braziers hanging from the vaulted ceiling. Though the air quality is little better inside than outside, the warmth in here feels welcome after the chilly winds. The first thing that attracts your attention is a massive fountain at its center-- instead of flowing with water, it jingles with what must be thousands of coins. Despite the rampant greed you've encountered in this town, however, you don't see anyone trying to fish them out.

The festhall is filled with all sorts of cutters, most of them engaged in one form of entertainment or another. There are lithe dancers and lusty bards to delight the eyes and ears, and fine wine and food to tempt the palate. Off to your side, you can see berks engaged in games of chance and skill (some well-dressed, some not), while hard-looking bouncers patrol the floor vigilantly to ensure no violence breaks out. Overall, the atmosphere is bawdy but peaceful, a pleasant if unexpected respite from the poorly veiled hostility in the rest of the city. Whoever owns this place runs a tight ship, it seems.

Festhall of the Falling Coins​
Zoe: 



Spoiler



[Zoe rolled an Int check 17+2=19] It comes to you quite suddenly where you've seen this type of architecture-- in the Underdark of Toril, amongst the drow. [Zoe rolled Sense Motive 7+17=24] Sadly, Flaust never mentioned who she was expecting to meet here. You think that outside of asking her, maybe talking to one of the employees would prove helpful, though it's highly unlikely they'll know where Daubei's Obscure Woe is. They might be able to direct you to someone who does.



Flaust: 



Spoiler



[Flaust rolled Spot 4+11=15] You look around for suspicious characters and although the group got plenty of glances, no one seemed particularly interested in your activities. In the festhall, you scan the crowd for the owner of the place but unfortunately, since you don't really know what he looks like, you're forced to rely on your intuition for which one of these berks he might be. You see a number of rich hoi-poi types, but none of them are acting like they own the place.



Kiaros: 



Spoiler



[Kiaros rolled Hide 11+24=35, Spot 12+20=32, Listen 8+20=28] You lurk silently in the ceiling, scanning the place intently and listening in to bits of conversations here and there. Sadly, Flaust never really described the cutter she was looking for, so you're somewhat stumped to who it might be. You note a scaly man watching one of the dancers who seems somewhat important, as well as a githyanki by one of the gambling tables and a human by another game table. These three seem to be the wealthiest bloods in the room, and in a town like this, that's pretty much equivalent to the most important.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 21, 2004)

Kiaros hovers indecisively for a while, inwardly cursing Flaust for her secrecy. He couldn't dare to reveal himself to the wrong person in a place like this. The consequences could be messy, to say the least, and he really doesn't enjoy killing people needlessly.
He makes another cirquit around the main room, then begins to systematically search the smaller rooms on the ground floor. Unless he finds something of obvious importance he ascends another level and begins to search the rooms on the floor above. [same method]


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> "Aye," the old githzerai nods in response to Burrow's question about the rods, and slides a scroll of reddish paper across to him as well. "And here's your map, by the by."
> 
> She eyes the wealth of jink lying on the counter in front of her and chuckles, a curiously desolate sound. "Ah, that'll feed these ancient bones for a couple weeks, it will-- a generous blood, ya be, and a gent too. Very well, little sir, old Rithonis'll tell you what she knows 'o Torch, and may it be enough to save yer darkling hide. The city's always at war with itself, see? Berks there ain't content with what they got; they're always looking to add someone else's possessions to their pile. Ain't much there that isn't settled with threats, jink, or blood... 's a right lovely town. If you're looking for important chant, don't bother with the guilds. They're so busy chasing after jinkscores, they can't seem to tumble onto the notion that anything else matters." She sighs a little. "Not that anything does, in the end, mind. Go see Badurth instead-- he runs a kip called the _Festhall of the Falling Coins_. Precious little happens in Torch without his knowledge and even the guilds ain't addled enough to run foul of him. His dark ain't cheap but he ain't no knight of the post either." She snorts derisively. "Which is more than anyone else can say for the rest of the bleeding sods."
> 
> Your conversation with Rithonis concluded, you proceed through the portal with Claw, and find yourself standing in ankle-deep muck amidst a reddish landscape. Three huge volcanic spires rise before you, the middle one still belching forth flame and sulfurous vapors, adding to the general miasma of the place. The area surrounding the three mounts is a fetid swamp, its stinking waters and silt as dark as blood. The people here look undernourished and diseased, though their avaricious, hostile stares make it hard to evoke any sort of pity.




Stepping out of the portal, Burrow, as is his habit, turns around to see what he just stepped through.  He absentmindedly pats Claw on the head, drawing a rumbling growl from the dire badger as he comments, "Most sod-headed leatherheads ne'er e'en look to see where th' portal back lies, Claw...  'An' that's *exactly* why they wound up lost..."

He then looks over the whole of Torch, which is one of those places in the multiverse that he had always wanted to see but just never had the reason to visit before now.  "Well, glory be...." he remarked, whistling long and low.  Glancing quickly at his map, the mephling quickly determines which way he needs to go and sets off in that direction.  "Be sharp, lad-", Burrow comments to Claw, "we're as likely to get bobbed as shived in this dretch-hole..."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Without any hint, what person to look for, Zoe waits for Flaust to approach whoever she is trying to meet here, and will keep an eye open on the surroundings meanwhile, getting casually distracted by the fine music and dance.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2004)

Seeking out a pretty serving wench, Flaust asks politely if they could direct her to the best way to where a cutter named "Barumpth" might be - stand up fellow and all that. If said wench seems like a little "help" is needed to jog her memory, Flaust will produce a stinger to help do the job.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*Blade's eyes slip around the Festhall, wondering idly why no one is taking the coins.  _Illusion perhaps?  Or a curse on the coins?  It must be something like that.  In a place like this I couldn't see some of the weaker-willed letting this wealth just sit on display when so many are starving in the mud._*

"Perhaps I can go see what is going on around here.  Maybe we can find what we're looking for just by listening," Blade offers.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 27, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Seeking out a pretty serving wench, Flaust asks politely if they could direct her to the best way to where a cutter named "Barumpth" might be - stand up fellow and all that. If said wench seems like a little "help" is needed to jog her memory, Flaust will produce a stinger to help do the job.



The serving wench furrows her brow at Flaust's question. "Badumpth? I don't know... Mabbe you mean Badurth, the owner of this place?" she asks tentatively.

Kiaros: 



Spoiler



[Kiaros rolled Hide 18+24=42, Spot 6+20=26, Listen 14+20=34] Proceeding very carefully, you check out the side rooms on the first floor. A few of them empty but others are filled with private parties, offering all kinds of drunken revelry and debauchery but little of interest to your mission. Many of these folk are too hammered or stoned to even stand up, much less answer coherently. You float back to check on the party briefly, to see if they've any luck and you notice Flaust talking to a serving girl.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The serving wench furrows her brow at Flaust's question. "Badumpth? I don't know... Mabbe you mean Badurth, the owner of this place?" she asks tentatively.




O! Right, yeah - Badurth!, that's the cutter! Sorry, had a bit of somethin' stuck in me gizzard. Flaust coughs elaborately to prove her point, smacking herself in the chest for extra effect. How does a blood get to see..... Badurth? Ya know, in person? Do I need to makes an appointment, or can ya just lead me to 'im? Flaust's fake smile is too much to bear, but she hopes it will be enough to get what she wants from the wench. 



Spoiler



Would Bluff +12 help me here?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 27, 2004)

Burrow, you exit from a natural arch made from black volcanic rock, pitted and dull from years of contact with the acrid air.

You start the laborious climb up Maygel, the central spire, towards where the _Festhall of Falling Coins_ is located. The good news is that it gets you out of the encroaching marsh quickly; the bad news is that the berks in Torch have no concept of civil engineering or urban planning, nor do they, you suspect, care. You wind detouring, backtracking, and scrambling over more dead-ends and roadblocks than in the Hive of Sigil. At least the body count is about the same.

Before long, you are approached by a friendly-looking basher, a human male with dusky skin and a short, scraggly goatee. "Hail cutter! You a visitor to Torch as well? Perhaps we can help each other out, eh?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 27, 2004)

[Flaust rolled Bluff 5+12=17] The girl gives Flaust an odd look at her fit of coughing and too-sweet smile but shrugs and informs her, "If you want to see Badurth, go talk to Ivth there and tell him yer name and business. (She points at a blue-skinned genasi with long white hair and bushy sideburns currently directing the setup of a dais.) He'll pass on the chant to Badurth, who will decide whether he wants to see you or not."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2004)

With a short word of thanks to the serving-girl, Flaust walks over to Zoe and the others and tells them about the Genasi who could help them. 



Spoiler



Would Flaust know already about the coin-fountain?



I was gonna go see this Ivth m'self, but thoughts you lot should know the chant too in case ye'd had other idea's?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Burrow, you exit from a natural arch made from black volcanic rock, pitted and dull from years of contact with the acrid air.
> 
> You start the laborious climb up Maygel, the central spire, towards where the _Festhall of Falling Coins_ is located. The good news is that it gets you out of the encroaching marsh quickly; the bad news is that the berks in Torch have no concept of civil engineering or urban planning, nor do they, you suspect, care. You wind detouring, backtracking, and scrambling over more dead-ends and roadblocks than in the Hive of Sigil. At least the body count is about the same.
> 
> Before long, you are approached by a friendly-looking basher, a human male with dusky skin and a short, scraggly goatee. "Hail cutter! You a visitor to Torch as well? Perhaps we can help each other out, eh?"




Burrow nods non-commitingly, wondering what in the Nine Hells a friendly basher is doing in Torch in the first place...  Then, he begins to ponder on the mathematical probabilities of two friendly bashers meeting one another in Torch and...

...Burrow just manages to break his own pseudo-philosophical train of thought before he derailed his own mind - and stammered a reply.  "Faith and begora!  Lady's Grace and the Lord's Blessin' 'pon ya!  And just how might we two strangers each help th' other, I ask?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 27, 2004)

"I have no ideas of my own on this one, and, as with so many other things, I can wait for it to be taken care of one way or the other."  Vlad pulls up an empty chair and sits.  Hrothgeat, too, seeks a chair.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“You mean besides asking him to see that Badurth? Hmm... no,”_ Zoe says. _“Maybe just tell him we would like to buy some information off him?”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 27, 2004)

The strange human grins easily, amiably at Burrow. But there is something sinister twinkling in his dark eyes you don't quite trust. [Burrow rolled Sense Motive 20+5=25]

He leans in all conspiratorial-like, and says, "Well, Torch's not exactly the friendliest kip, as I'm sure you're aware. Now, we planewalkers gotta look out for each other... you know; you watch my back, I watch yours. Safety in numbers, my old pa always used to say, until a vaath cored him like an apple while he was sitting on the crapper one day. I know the quickest route to the gate to upper Maygel but I don't fancy getting my throat slit by knights of the post on the way so I figure maybe you and me and that furry whatsit of yours, we hook up, I show you to the gate, and we give these pinchers the laugh. Whaddya say, friend?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 27, 2004)

Flaust: 



Spoiler



[Flaust rolled an Int check 9+3=12] Yes, you remember hearing about the coin-fountain in a previous visit to Torch and something about it being being very bad luck to take a coin, though you don't recall the specifics behind it.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The strange human grins easily, amiably at Burrow. But there is something sinister twinkling in his dark eyes you don't quite trust. [Burrow rolled Sense Motive 20+5=25]
> 
> He leans in all conspiratorial-like, and says, "Well, Torch's not exactly the friendliest kip, as I'm sure you're aware. Now, we planewalkers gotta look out for each other... you know; you watch my back, I watch yours. Safety in numbers, my old pa always used to say, until a vaath cored him like an apple while he was sitting on the crapper one day. I know the quickest route to the gate to upper Maygel but I don't fancy getting my throat slit by knights of the post on the way so I figure maybe you and me and that furry whatsit of yours, we hook up, I show you to the gate, and we give these pinchers the laugh. Whaddya say, friend?"




"Well, well, lad.  Ya see, a body has to make sure that what he's'a sellin' is something that another is'a needin'.  I also know the way to th' gate, so I wish you well and save travels, but I shall go m'own way.  Good day to ya."  Claw growls low in his barrel-like chest, sensing what his friend and master senses.  The dire badger clicks his front claws on the stones in anticipation...


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 27, 2004)

If Kiaros manages to hear the name Badurth being mentioned in his companion's conversations he will continue to search the festhall to see what he can discover.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 28, 2004)

As you turn away, Burrow, the human calls out desperately, "Wait! Wait! Blood, I ain't sellin' ya anything. I ain't asking for jink or nuthin'. Just the pleasure 'o your company, up as far as the gate." He spreads his arms to show he's not holding any concealed items or weapons. "After that, we can go our separate ways. I ain't yarking you, I swear."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“You mean besides asking him to see that Badurth? Hmm... no,”_ Zoe says. _“Maybe just tell him we would like to buy some information off him?”_





Flausts shrugs and says Okie dokie! makes and about-turn in a suedo (And awful) military fashion and marches off to speak with the Genasi.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 28, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> If Kiaros manages to hear the name Badurth being mentioned in his companion's conversations he will continue to search the festhall to see what he can discover.



You have no problem eavesdropping on the exchange between Flaust and the serving wench. From your previous circuit around the floor, you don't recall hearing anyone answering to the name 'Badurth' (this includes the three wealthy berks you had pegged as the more important/influential people in the hall).




			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Flausts shrugs and says Okie dokie! makes and about-turn in a suedo (And awful) military fashion and marches off to speak with the Genasi.



You walk over to where Ivth is expending a fair amount of spittle berating some hapless workers over the set-up of the dais. He is a tall, lanky fellow with a hawkish nose and an imperious manner. When you finally manage to attract his attention, he whirls around with a snarl, robes flaring dramatically in the chilly breeze surrounding him, "Yes, what is it?"

_OOC: Anyone going with Flaust?_


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Donner sits casually atop of Grizzle, scratching the large dogs ears, to the side of Flaust, resting his weight on his lance like it was a staff.  If anything he's looking a bit agitated by the atmosphere, and purposely emanating such an agitation to others that he's here for business and wants to be on with it.









*OOC:*


Intimidate +17 if it comes up; btw Seph, I changed the valorous property to Sure Striking if that's alright with you on his lance


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> As you turn away, Burrow, the human calls out desperately, "Wait! Wait! Blood, I ain't sellin' ya anything. I ain't asking for jink or nuthin'. Just the pleasure 'o your company, up as far as the gate." He spreads his arms to show he's not holding any concealed items or weapons. "After that, we can go our separate ways. I ain't yarking you, I swear."




The mephling ignores the fellow's words, but still keeps a keen ear out for any approach, sudden or odd movements, while he continues along his way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

*Blade tries to keep up with Flaust, and awful feeling in the pit of her stomach that she would say something... Flaust-like.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2004)

"A bit antsy, Donner?" Vlad, who has walked up next to the halfling and the dog, says this in a low undertone.  "Anyone..._anything_ in particular that's bothering you?"  The dwarf scans the room for any signs of trouble.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "A bit antsy, Donner?" Vlad, who has walked up next to the halfling and the dog, says this in a low undertone.  "Anyone..._anything_ in particular that's bothering you?"  The dwarf scans the room for any signs of trouble.




"If ye could call this wretched fume we breath a someone, I'd be taking care of what'ns bothering me," he mutters to the dwarf.  Grizzle seems to take this on cue to happily lick Donner's gauntleted hand, to which the halfling sighs, "dang ye Grizzle, ye're gonna rust these things one day."  His mood seems to shift back and forth between agitation at breathing and amusing himself with his massively anxious companion.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 28, 2004)

Burrow, you hear nothing from behind you for a moment, then there's a fleshy tearing sound and a very different voice from the warm baritone of the human, this one cold and inhuman, muttering, "That didn't work. I say we eatsss him anyway...."

You turn around and see no sign of the human you had been talking to before. Instead, standing in his place is a pale, hairless creature with a mouthful of sharp, serrated teeth and wicked, filthy claws. It is hideously fast, closing the distance between you with alarming speed, bounding along on powerfully muscled legs. It falls upon you, snarling and clawing, and you feel a thin trail of fire as it opens a shallow cut along your right arm with a claw and the jab of sharp teeth in your left shoulder as it attempts to go for the jugular. A foulness grips you and tries to deaden your limbs but you fight it off.

Initiative (status):
Thing Trying to Eat Burrow (unhurt)
Burrow (93/100)
Claw (69/69)

The creature pounced from 30 feet away, landing a bite for 3 points and a claw for 4. Burrow threw two Fort saves against paralysis 5+11=16 and 18+11 and made both.

_OOC: No problem on the sure-striking, Ferrix._


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Zoe keeps her position near the wall and continues to watch the patrons, while Flaust tries to get the information they came for, watching her back, just in case. She'll especially look out for persons who seem interested in what business Flaust and Blade might have with the genasi.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 28, 2004)

Kiaros hovers above Flaust, watching and listening.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 28, 2004)

Vlad nods, saying nothing else.  The dwarf stands and waits to see what happens.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 28, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Burrow, you hear nothing from behind you for a moment, then there's a fleshy tearing sound and a very different voice from the warm baritone of the human, this one cold and inhuman, muttering, "That didn't work. I say we eatsss him anyway...."
> 
> You turn around and see no sign of the human you had been talking to before. Instead, standing in his place is a pale, hairless creature with a mouthful of sharp, serrated teeth and wicked, filthy claws. It is hideously fast, closing the distance between you with alarming speed, bounding along on powerfully muscled legs. It falls upon you, snarling and clawing, and you feel a thin trail of fire as it opens a shallow cut along your right arm with a claw and the jab of sharp teeth in your left shoulder as it attempts to go for the jugular. A foulness grips you and tries to deaden your limbs but you fight it off.
> 
> ...




Burrow staggers back, somewhat taken aback at the near-surprise attack.  "Hold!", he calls to Claw and then calls upon the very stones to do his bidding, softening the stone beneath the creature into deep, sticky mud.  The moment the spell is cast, Burrow breathes forth a cone of rock shards and pebbles at the creature, hoping to disorient and unbalance the creature.

OOC: Transmute rock to mud, followed by breath weapon


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 29, 2004)

_OOC: Ashy, you are aware that using breath weapons take a standard action, yes? Burrow cannot cast a spell and breathe in the same round. You can still do this over the course of 2 rounds, of course; just let me know what Claw is doing (if anything) as well and how big you want the mud puddle to be (though the fact that the creature is adjacent to Burrow kinda takes away half the advantage the spell confers... :\)._


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 29, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> You walk over to where Ivth is expending a fair amount of spittle berating some hapless workers over the set-up of the dais. He is a tall, lanky fellow with a hawkish nose and an imperious manner. When you finally manage to attract his attention, he whirls around with a snarl, robes flaring dramatically in the chilly breeze surrounding him, "Yes, what is it?"





Offering her best and girl-ish smile, hands behind her back and twisting about on her heels, Flaust bats her eyelids at the blue chap. Been told that yer the cutter who know's Badurth. Been told that ye'd be able to gets us in to 'ave a gander and a word with 'im too?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 29, 2004)

Realizing that you're not another employee trying to pester him with yet more questions about food decorations or schedule conflicts, Ivth takes a moment to compose himself. When he next looks you in the face, his expression is much improved, though it's hardly cheerful. He crosses his arms and cocks an inquiring eyebrow. "I might be able to do that," he says evenly. "It depends on what your business with him is. Badurth doesn't like to be troubled by... frivolous matters. Tell me, and I'll pass the word to him. If he finds it interesting, he'll bite. If not," Ivth shrugs, "perhaps you'll have to come up with a more... compelling reason."

While Flaust is talking to Ivth, those watching the revelers don't notice anyone paying any especial attention to her (or the group in general).


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> _OOC: Ashy, you are aware that using breath weapons take a standard action, yes? Burrow cannot cast a spell and breathe in the same round. You can still do this over the course of 2 rounds, of course; just let me know what Claw is doing (if anything) as well and how big you want the mud puddle to be (though the fact that the creature is adjacent to Burrow kinda takes away half the advantage the spell confers... :\)._




Erp! I was not aware that the b. weapon was also a standard action.  In that case, Burrow will tell Claw to stay and then use the breath weapon.  Once he does so, he tells Claw to attack!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 29, 2004)

Burrow calls upon his earthern heritage and spits forth a small storm of pebbles and stones at the creature, who howls in rage and pain as the rocky shard bite into its leathery, dessicated skin though its nimbleness saves it from the worst of the blast. Before the air is even clear though, Claw eagerly leaps into the fray, ripping into the pale flesh with his massive claws though they seem to have little effect-- the bloodless furrows close up as soon as he makes them.

The creature ignores Claw and concentrates on you, opening another shallow cut along your chest and lunging for your throat again. You manage to throw your arm up in time though its teeth bites deep into your flesh. Again, you feel that foul lassitude trying to deaden your limbs but you shove it aside, blood pounding in your ears.

You hear a mocking, hissing voice in your head: "Little morsssel fighting back is he? Good, good... we likesss to play with our food, yesss...."

Initiative (status):
Thing Trying to Eat Burrow (slightly injured)
Burrow (84/100)
Claw (69/69)

Burrow used his breath weapon for 8 points damage but the creature managed to make his Reflex save for half. It will be another 3 rounds before he can use his breath weapon again. Claw landed two hits with his claws 18+8=26 and 9+8=17 but missed with his bite 9+3=12. One claw did 5 points and the other did 7 points but both were negated by the creature's DR.

The creature attacks again, landing another bite and claw for 6 and 3 points respectively. You made both Fort saves easily with 18+11=29 and 17+11=28.

If I somehow misread Burrow's action for this round, please let me know.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 29, 2004)

Burrow speaks firmly to Claw, "Claw - down.  Seek - Donner and his dogs."  The mephling jerks his head in the general direction of the gate.

Claw looks at Burrow with a confused look and Burrow feigns staggering a bit, as if he is tired or overly weary.  "Hurry, boy - you must find Donner.  I think this creature has posioned me.  Soon, he will know my secret and devour me *whole*."

With that, Burrow collapses upon the ground, wild shaping into a rat...


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Oct 30, 2004)

You feel your body constricting and growing fur and a tail as you drop to four feet, most of your wounds closing as your body re-forms itself. Claw gives you one last dubious look before trotting off in the direction of the gate, his claws clicking over the stones.

The creature looks amused and scoops you up easily, disregarding your struggles, and holds you in front of its face. It spreads its mouth in a malicious toothy grin.

Again, you hear in your mind its inhuman hiss as it chuckles darkly: "Food to go! How convenient!"

Initiative (status):
Thing Trying to Eat Burrow (slightly injured)
Burrow (95/100)
Claw (69/69)

Burrow healed 11 points from wildshaping. Claw withdrew, so did not provoke an AoO. The creature tries to grapple Burrow, and Burrow took his AoO and hits 13+12=25 but fails to inflict damage due to the creature's DR so the grapple proceeds. The creature succeeds on the touch attack, and Burrow  loses the opposed grapple check 4-4=0 vs 21. It now has a hold on him and move him into its square by winning another opposed grapple check 16-4=12 vs 19.

Burrow's Stats: AC 19 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +5 _wild_ armor); Spd 15 ft., climb 15 ft., swim 15 ft.; Grp -4; Atk +12 melee (1d3-4, bite), Str 2, Dex 15, Con 10; Fort +7, Ref +5. No reach as a Tiny creature.

Ashy, I also noticed that Burrow's saves listed on his sheet don't factor in his cloak of resistance so you should probably change that. I forgot to add those in for his previous saves, though it doesn't matter since he made them all anyway.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 31, 2004)

Burrow continues to struggle, as would a rat, but makes no other move to defend itself...yet...



OOC: Changes made.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 1, 2004)

Grasping your rat body firmly in its clawed hands, the creature bounds off into the maze of streets of lower Torch, giggling to itself all the while and humming badly out-of-tune. The other inhabitants see it coming and scurry out of it way like mice, eager to avoid its attention.

Eventually, it slows in front of a hovel, not so different from any number of other hovels in this town, and looks around slyly around before slipping inside. It's not much of a place, really; the few pieces of furniture inside are stained and broken, the walls have gaping holes in places, all the doors are missing, and the floor is scattered with piles of bones, most of them bearing teeth marks. The stench of rot is unbelievable.

Settling itself on a 'comfortable' patch of ground, it turns its entire attention towards you. "Now, little morsssel, we ssshall be able to devour you at our leisssure, without any nasssty interruptionsss...." it hisses, its unnatural long tongue licking at its chops. "Oh yesss.... but firssst we sssee how long it takesss for you to die...." It grip tightens mercilessly, sharp claws digging into your vulnerable belly, on the verge of breaking skin.

Initiative (status):
Burrow: 95/100
Thing Trying to Eat Burrow: slightly injured

Burrow makes another grapple check to struggle free to keep up appearances 18-4=14 vs 20 but as not surprisingly, has no luck.

I then re-rolled initiative, since we fell out of combat mode while the thing was dragging Burrow off. He has the chance to take an action before it tries to slowly squeeze the life out of him or do something else equally unpleasant.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

Burrow, tiring of this game, wildshapes into a rhinoserous.  He attempts to time it at such a time as to wind up on top of the creature holding him.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 2, 2004)

Shedding fur for skin of tough leather and suddenly multiplying in mass and size by a couple orders of magnitude, you wind up atop a very surprised fiend, pinning him under you with your bulk. Snarling, it tries to kick you off with its powerful hind legs and scramble away but you overpower it easily.

"Not readysss to give up yet?" It bares its teeth in a rictis of a grin. "No matter, we will still have your sssoul in the end."

Initiative (status):
Burrow (100/100)
Thing Trying to Eat Ashy (slightly injured)

Burrow heals another 5 points from his second use of wildshape. Since he was still grappled at the time of his wildshape, he tries to keep a hold on the creature as he changes and succeeds 17+20=37 vs 21. On the creature's turn, it tries to escape, but fails 23 vs. Burrow's 8+20=28 and 8 vs. Burrow's 4+20=24.

Burrow's Stats: AC 21 (-1 size, +0 Dex, +7 natural, +5 _wild_ armor); Spd 30 ft.; Grp +20; Atk +15 melee (2d6+12, gore); Str 26, Dex 10, Con 21; Fort +12, Ref +3.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 2, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Realizing that you're not another employee trying to pester him with yet more questions about food decorations or schedule conflicts, Ivth takes a moment to compose himself. When he next looks you in the face, his expression is much improved, though it's hardly cheerful. He crosses his arms and cocks an inquiring eyebrow. "I might be able to do that," he says evenly. "It depends on what your business with him is. Badurth doesn't like to be troubled by... frivolous matters. Tell me, and I'll pass the word to him. If he finds it interesting, he'll bite. If not," Ivth shrugs, "perhaps you'll have to come up with a more... compelling reason."




Flaust uncharacteristically pauses to think on how she should phrase her replyWeellllll.......  She starts, Me ol' Uncle Badurth hasn't seen me for about - a LONG time. Months, years even! And I thought, seeing as I'm in the neighbourhood, I'll drop in to see how the ol' codger is keepin', right? The thought that she shouldn't be the one talking right now makes a scant visit in her conciousness and quickly flees in terror, far too swiftly for it to register to any effect. So she continues regardless. And then there's me partener Praetol. He's said I should say "Yallo!" if I ever was 'ere cos him and ol' Uncle Badurth go back a w-a-y-ssss..... (Well, you know.) Flaust nudges the Genasi with her elbow in a far too familiar fashion. 

Suddenly, this wasn't so much fun. Quite boring really. So Flaust grins a fake grin and steps over to Donner, slipping her arm abour his shoulders. Well, I have to go, uh, use the "facili-ties", Ding-bat 'ere can tell ya what's ya needs to know. and with a silly curtsie, the little Tiefling turns and walks off hurridly - far from that boring conversation - and did her best to get a glass of yummy milk.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 2, 2004)

One of Ivth's eyebrows arches at Flaust's first statement, quickly followed by the other as she continues to blather. By the time she is beating her hasty retreat, both of them are so high they've nearly disappeared into his hairline.

Ivth turns to Donner with a clearly skeptical look. "Care to explain?" he asks drily.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 2, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Shedding fur for skin of tough leather and suddenly multiplying in mass and size by a couple orders of magnitude, you wind up atop a very surprised fiend, pinning him under you with your bulk. Snarling, it tries to kick you off with its powerful hind legs and scramble away but you overpower it easily.
> 
> "Not readysss to give up yet?" It bares its teeth in a rictis of a grin. "No matter, we will still have your sssoul in the end."
> 
> ...




Burrow begins goring the thing over and over again.  He moves nothing on his body, save his massive head, until the wretched creature under his tree-like legs moves no more...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*Blade Stopthrust, female spiker fighter 12*

*Blade steps up when it becomes apparent (again), that Flaust has managed to bungle things up again.*

"My pardons Ivth.  We're looking for a manor by the name of Daubei's Obscure Woe, and we were told that Badurth was the man to see if you wanted to know anything about things in the Torch," Blade says politely, her violet eyes open wide.

[OOC - Diplomacy +4]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 3, 2004)

Vlad sighs as Flaust retreats, reminding himself to suggest Blade or someone else the next time the tiefling decides to lead.  _If we're to die, then I'd rather it be quick and orderly._


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 3, 2004)

Kiaros smiles at Flausts antics and continues to observe the progress of the group.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 4, 2004)

"Daubei's Obscure Woe? Hmmm... never heard of it. Very well, I'll consult with him. Wait right here; I'll be just a short while." With a swish of robes, Ivth gives the workers a few last instructions, then stalks towards a pair of grand staircases in the back. 

He returns a few moments later, with a slightly disgruntled look on his face. "Badurth will see you now," he says a bit stiffly and waits silently as the group collects itself to follow.

He leads everyone up to second floor to a small but sumptuously appointed dining room. It is filled with the sweet and pungent smoke of pipeweed, and heated to a nigh-uncomfortable degree by a large, roaring fireplace. The chamber is dominated by a single mahogany table, flanked by a few chairs. As you enter, you catch a glimpse of a scantily clad elven dancer being hurried out of a side door by another servant. Once everyone has made their way in, he excuses himself and shuts the door behind you.

Seated at the table in front of a partially eaten meal is a shriveled old elf with chalky black skin. His inky, almond-shaped eyes turn to narrow bloodshot slits as he looks you up and down. Long white hair spills haphazardly in front of his face and over his shoulders. He wears a tunic of midnight silk, and a red cloak covers his thin shoulders despite the warmth of the room.

Taking a long drag from a stem of pipeweed, he tosses the butt onto his meal and gestures for you to take a seat, if you wish. Leaning back in his chair and folding his hands across his lap, Badurth asks in a hoarse wheeze, "What would bring you berks to want to stick your noses into an old, forgotten thing like Daubei's Obscure Woe?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

"The life of a friend, and the fate of many others," Blade says with a bow to the man.  She politely declines to sit in order to avoid puncturing the man's furniture.

_What manner of creature is *that*?  He has obviously massed so much power in his years that we are but more than insects to him, his arrogance speaks volumes._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 4, 2004)

Vlad, fascinated by Badurth, sits and carefully listens to the conversation.  He allows Blade to speak, as she's far more articulate and pleasant than he is.  _I wonder what keeps him on so long here.  Why not pass beyond?  What could he be looking for?_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 4, 2004)

Without further ado, Burrow does his best to impale the foul thing on the tip of his horn. He is somewhat hampered by the resilience of the creature's supernaturally tough hide but the sheer might of his chosen animal form overwhelms its fortitude, punching through skin to pierce organs and tear flesh. The monster, realizing the seriousness of its predictament after the first blow lands, begins to fight back in earnest, though most of its frantic attacks go wild. In the end, it dies ignominiously with a gurgle as Burrow drives his horn through the its black heart.

Initiative:
Burrow (97/100)
Thing That Had Been Trying to Burrow (dead)

First round, Burrows hits 17+15-4=28 for 5+3+12+1-10=11 points. Creature whiffs. Second round, Burrow hits 8+15-4=19 for 1+5+12+1-10=9 points. Creature manages to land a claw for 3 points in return. Burrow makes his Fort save 4+12=16. Third round, Burrow hits 4+15-4=15 for 2+4+12+1-10=9 points. Creature whiffs. Fourth round, Burrow hits 13+15-4 =24 for 5+6+12+1-10=14 points and the thing dies. The -4 penalty to hit comes from being grappled and applies to both sides. The -10 penalty to damage comes from the creature's DR.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 4, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> "Daubei's Obscure Woe? Hmmm... never heard of it. Very well, I'll consult with him. Wait right here; I'll be just a short while." With a swish of robes, Ivth gives the workers a few last instructions, then stalks towards a pair of grand staircases in the back.




Kiaros follows him to make sure there are no ambushes awaiting the group. Taking special note of the elven dancer, _..a favorite, perhaps a confidante?.._, he studies the room and its occupant.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Zoe follows the others upstairs, after the meeting has been arranged. Since Blade already addressed the elf, who seems to be Badurth, and the one who might be able to tell them about Daubei's Obscure Woe, she takes a seat and remains silent for now, keeping an eye on Badurth, while tapping her fingers nervously on the armor protecting her right thigh.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 5, 2004)

Guzzling the milk until the cup was empty and recieving a milky-moustache for her enthusiasm did't notice the others leave with the Genasi.

So when she made a quick scan of the area, she just assumed they had gone for a dip into the jink-fountain and that they'd be back again soon.

Deciding the best way to pass the time was to "earn" herself a little extra jink, Flaust cases out the patrons of the establishment for an easy mark. 



Spoiler



Search +9 or Spot +11


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

Donner remains relatively quiet when dealing with the dark-elf, his gruff manner only going over when a strong hand is needed.  He scratches Grizzle behind the ear.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Without further ado, Burrow does his best to impale the foul thing on the tip of his horn. He is somewhat hampered by the resilience of the creature's supernaturally tough hide but the sheer might of his chosen animal form overwhelms its fortitude, punching through skin to pierce organs and tear flesh. The monster, realizing the seriousness of its predictament after the first blow lands, begins to fight back in earnest, though most of its frantic attacks go wild. In the end, it dies ignominiously with a gurgle as Burrow drives his horn through the its black heart.
> 
> Initiative:
> Burrow (97/100)
> ...




Burrow gores the creature a few more times and then he tramples on it for several more minutes, just to be sure (or perhaps to make himself feel better).  He then, still standing atop the creature, waits several minutes, watching the wounds, specifically noting if the creature has any sort of regenerative abilities.  _'Blasted fiends'_, he thinks to himself, _''ey don't have th' common decency to stay dead!'_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 5, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Kiaros follows him to make sure there are no ambushes awaiting the group. Taking special note of the elven dancer, _..a favorite, perhaps a confidante?.._, he studies the room and its occupant.



[Kiaros rolled Hide 6+24=30, Listen 12+20=32] When you follow Ivth up to see Badurth (before everyone else), the drow is alone save for the dancing girl and a silent manservant who brings him food and clears away the dishes. Ivth converses with him quietly for a moment or two, and though their voices are low, you are able to pick up the gist of their exchange with little trouble. Nothing is mentioned that would alarm you or indicate that Ivth knows more than he pretends to, though you do notice that Badurth looks rather intrigued by the mention of Daubei's Obscure Woe. He bids Ivth to bring the party in, casually overruling the genasi's protests about the credibility of the group. After Ivth leaves, Badurth casts a few spells, none of which appear to have a physical manifestation, and then settles down to wait, puffing on his pipeweed and watching the elven girl whirl gracefully amidst a swirl of gauzy veils and scarves with detached interest.




			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Guzzling the milk until the cup was empty and recieving a milky-moustache for her enthusiasm did't notice the others leave with the Genasi.
> 
> So when she made a quick scan of the area, she just assumed they had gone for a dip into the jink-fountain and that they'd be back again soon.
> 
> ...



[Flaust rolled Spot 14+11=25] You prowl around the edges of the festhall, avoiding the suspicious glances of the bouncers. There's no lack of marks in this place, what with half the patrons drunk and the other half even drunker. For instance, you spy several humans standing in front of a cage with an tiefling lass writhing salaciously inside it....


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 5, 2004)

Sidling up near to the humans and acting all non-descript (Or as much as she can.), Flaust makes an effort to look like she is watching the dancing girl with the men whilst usuing her body to block the movements of her hands as they try to fleece the marks' purses or other easily retrievable belongings. 



Spoiler



Slight of Hand +14


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "The life of a friend, and the fate of many others," Blade says with a bow to the man. She politely declines to sit in order to avoid puncturing the man's furniture.



Badurth smiles thinly. "An answer which is nearly no answer at all," he chuckles, not seemingly offended in the least. Steepling his hands in front of him, Badurth considers the group through lidded eyes. "Very well, you wish to know where this estate, this Daubei's Obscure Woe lies, while I have a business to run." He waves at the luxurious surroundings around him dismissively. "No, no, not the festhall... that is merely a pleasant diversion. Foremost, I am an information broker... how do you planars put it? Ah yes, a 'merchant of the chant.' And this dark will run you 5,000 gold, no questions asked." He shrugs languidly. "I would be willing, however, to reduce the price in exchange for information. Your choice."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 5, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow gores the creature a few more times and then he tramples on it for several more minutes, just to be sure (or perhaps to make himself feel better).  He then, still standing atop the creature, waits several minutes, watching the wounds, specifically noting if the creature has any sort of regenerative abilities. _'Blasted fiends'_, he thinks to himself, _''ey don't have th' common decency to stay dead!'_



You watch it very, very closely but the bloody smear on the ground shows no signs of knitting itself back together ever again. The jellied organs don't even so much as twitch.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 5, 2004)

Vlad raises an eyebrow.  "Information?  I'm not agreeing to anything, but before I even consider it, I'd like to know what you want to know.  It *seems* like a fair trade, but I'd like to know its exact terms."


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 5, 2004)

Kiaros considers the dark-elf briefly. He had long since rid himself of any old Elven hatreds towards that race, but that only meant that he distrusted him as much as almost everyone else in the Multiverse.
He frowns momentarily when he hears the offer. Money was so much easier to take back than information. But on the other hand, since he didn't have any money the decicion was clearly out of his incorporeal hands.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> You watch it very, very closely but the bloody smear on the ground shows no signs of knitting itself back together ever again. The jellied organs don't even so much as twitch.




Burrow, satisified that the creature will not return to haunt him (at least in this form), wildshifts into a hawk and flies away toward the city gate - his original destination.  Along the way, he keeps a sharp eye out for Claw...


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 8, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Sidling up near to the humans and acting all non-descript (Or as much as she can.), Flaust makes an effort to look like she is watching the dancing girl with the men whilst usuing her body to block the movements of her hands as they try to fleece the marks' purses or other easily retrievable belongings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[Flaust rolled Sleight of Hand 16+14=30] You deftly nick their belt pouches and tuck them into the folds of your cloak. Too engrossed in their appreciation of the dancing girl, they barely even notice you're there.




			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Vlad raises an eyebrow.  "Information?  I'm not agreeing to anything, but before I even consider it, I'd like to know what you want to know. It *seems* like a fair trade, but I'd like to know its exact terms."



Badurth nods in acknowledgement. "Of course... Tell me why you're looking for Daubei's Obscure Woe, what you hope to find there, and how you even came across that name in the first place. Answer those three questions and I shall reduce my price to 1,000 gold. Is that specific enough for you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

"If we may have a moment to discuss this in private?" Blade says.  Assuming it's granted, she suggests they step into the hallway to talk.  "Do you think it's safe to tell him?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 8, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow, satisified that the creature will not return to haunt him (at least in this form), wildshifts into a hawk and flies away toward the city gate - his original destination. Along the way, he keeps a sharp eye out for Claw...



You find the polluted air currents much easier to navigate than the mud and debris-choked streets, and soon the gate is in sight. It appears to be flanked by a squad of bugbears and a floating orb around its leering mouth. You circle around and spot Claw padding cautiously along one of the streets, sticking close to the sides. He is a little worse for the wear, sporting a ripped ear and a minor gash along his flank from a scuffle from another of Torch's more pugnacious denizens. He seems to have come out the better though, if the blood on his muzzle is any indication.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 8, 2004)

In response to Blade's question, Vlad shrugs.  "At the risk of being cynical, I daresay he could find out what he wants to know whether or not we tell him."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 8, 2004)

Sidling away from the group of men in a nondescript fashion, Flaust finds herself an empty table away from others, preferrably away from bouncers or such and sits and watches the crowd for more marks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Stepping outside to the others, Zoe nods to Vlads assessment. _“Yes, I don't think it's a problem. He already knows the important part, *that* we are looking for something there. The rest doesn't make much of a difference. Tell him that we found a hint to this location in the possession of some baatezu, that we are trying to find a cure for a disease caused by them or their allies and that we hope to find answers there.”_

After that, Zoe quickly reenters the room to keep an eye on the drow.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> You find the polluted air currents much easier to navigate than the mud and debris-choked streets, and soon the gate is in sight. It appears to be flanked by a squad of bugbears and a floating orb around its leering mouth. You circle around and spot Claw padding cautiously along one of the streets, sticking close to the sides. He is a little worse for the wear, sporting a ripped ear and a minor gash along his flank from a scuffle from another of Torch's more pugnacious denizens. He seems to have come out the better though, if the blood on his muzzle is any indication.




Burrow alights upon the ground near his friend and returns to his normal form.  A look of worry, mixed with relief crosses his features as he embraces his dear friend.  "Faith an' begora, lad!  Looks as tho' you had a bit o' a rough go of it as well!"  The druid then casts cure light wounds on the dire badger (unless he feels that a lesser or greater spell is needed).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Stepping outside to the others, Zoe nods to Vlads assessment. _“Yes, I don't think it's a problem. He already knows the important part, *that* we are looking for something there. The rest doesn't make much of a difference. Tell him that we found a hint to this location in the possession of some baatezu, that we are trying to find a cure for a disease caused by them or their allies and that we hope to find answers there.”_
> 
> After that, Zoe quickly reenters the room to keep an eye on the drow.



  *Blade nods.*  

"Very well.  I believe that is two hundred and fifty from each of us that are actually _here_," Blade points out, and then goes into the room again.

"We shall tell you what you wish to know.  We are looking for Daubei's Obscure Woe because we are searching for the cure to a disease we believe can be found there.  We found mention of it in the possessions of some baatezu we defeated, and have reason to believe the disease was caused by the baatezu.  The answers to our questions is what we seek from Daubei's Obscure Woe," Blade says simply, and reaches into her bag to pull out her portion of the fee.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2004)

Donner mutters something about the wretched air as he claps down his share.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 9, 2004)

Vlad sighs at Blade's suggestion.  "I don't object to the idea behind splitting his fee evenly, but I'm afraid I'm rather short at the moment."  He counts his change.  "I only have about fifty-nine and four, which I'm happy to give over.  Any suggestions?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“I only have about two hundred in coins myself, hopefully one of you can front the rest for now.”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

"I have enough to cover you for now," Blade says simply, taking the time to count out an extra three hundred and fifty, and taking the other hundred and fifty from Zoe, leaving her with fifty, and taking none from Vlad.  "I would not leave you penniless.  I know you will make up for it later.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 9, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow alights upon the ground near his friend and returns to his normal form.  A look of worry, mixed with relief crosses his features as he embraces his dear friend.  "Faith an' begora, lad!  Looks as tho' you had a bit o' a rough go of it as well!"  The druid then casts cure light wounds on the dire badger (unless he feels that a lesser or greater spell is needed).



Claw snuffles Burrow's hair affectionately and seems very, very glad to see you, virtually knocking you down in with his welcome. The _cure light_ takes care of his minor wounds and the two of you set off towards the gate not too far away.

The gate towers nearly three stories and is carved into the likeness of a giant, snarling face, with the gaping mouth serving as the opening. It is guarded by a band of grubby bugbears in patchwork armor and equipment, backed by a large, floating eye. Currently, they're amusing themselves by tormenting and bullying a small kobold. When you approach, the largest of them, a scarred, mangy-looking fellow with hideous dental hygiene flicks a bored eye at you and grunts out, "5 jiinx" in badly-accented Common.

Gate to Upper Torch​


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Zoe nods appreciatively towards Blade, happy that at least someone was level-headed enough to bring some money on this trip.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "We shall tell you what you wish to know.  We are looking for Daubei's Obscure Woe because we are searching for the cure to a disease we believe can be found there. We found mention of it in the possessions of some baatezu we defeated, and have reason to believe the disease was caused by the baatezu.  The answers to our questions is what we seek from Daubei's Obscure Woe," Blade says simply, and reaches into her bag to pull out her portion of the fee.



Badurth merely waits patiently as Blade counts out the jink, lighting another pipeweed stem in the meantime. When you are done, he takes a deep breath of smoke and then wheezes out, "A cure for a disease caused by the _baatezu_, you say? Curious...." He looks thoughtfully at you for a moment, then continues. "Daubei's Obscure Woe is actually a tiny stretch of land located somewhere in the first furnace of Gehenna... but can only be reached through a ruined building here in Torch. It was once an estate run a long, long time ago by a well-to-do basher but no one's been in or out of the place in decades. It's reputed to be haunted, you see." A trace of sardonic humor creeps into his wrecked voice as if privy to some amusing inside joke, "Or at least that's how the chant goes."

Badurth crooks a long, thin finger. "Do you have a map of Torch? I can show where it is... or would you prefer a guide?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 9, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Sidling away from the group of men in a nondescript fashion, Flaust finds herself an empty table away from others, preferrably away from bouncers or such and sits and watches the crowd for more marks.



You are seated at a small side table looking for your next victims when a tall, blonde human male dressed in a long greatcoat approaches you. A large owl is perched on his shoulder, its right eye milky and blind. "Excuse me, miss?" he asks politely with a distinctly foreign accent-- you guess he's probably a Prime.  "I'm sorry to bother you, but I'm looking for a someone-- a woman, about yea high..." he gestures to about shoulder height. "She has short, blonde hair and blue eyes..." he proceeds to give a quick description, but unfortunately, you don't recall seeing anyone here fitting the depiction.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 9, 2004)

"Thank you."  Vlad says this quietly, with a touch of embarrassment.  Despite his years as a Dustman, he's never quite let go of his natural dwarven pride.  He lets someone else pick between the map and the guide, although if asked, he volunteers his preference for the map.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 9, 2004)

Kiaros grins at the mention of the haunting. Although most of them were thoroughly insane it could still be interesting to meet some of his own kind.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 10, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> You are seated at a small side table looking for your next victims when a tall, blonde human male dressed in a long greatcoat approaches you. A large owl is perched on his shoulder, its right eye milky and blind. "Excuse me, miss?" he asks politely with a distinctly foreign accent-- you guess he's probably a Prime.  "I'm sorry to bother you, but I'm looking for a someone-- a woman, about yea high..." he gestures to about shoulder height. "She has short, blonde hair and blue eyes..." he proceeds to give a quick description, but unfortunately, you don't recall seeing anyone here fitting the depiction.






Spoiler



Sense Motive +9



For a moment, Flaust considers spinning a yarn to see if she could bob this newcomer, but thinks better of it. With a polite pointy finger, she gestures to the door and offers, She hasn't been 'ere since I've been about. But then that 'asn't been long. Get ye gone Clueless, I got business to get on with. And with that, she looks to call over a server to get her a glass of milk and the whereabouts of that Genasi so she could find out where her friends were and why they were taking so long - all the while being wary of the man and his mangy bird, hand sliding under the table to her sword's grip to be ready for danger at a second's notice.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 10, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Claw snuffles Burrow's hair affectionately and seems very, very glad to see you, virtually knocking you down in with his welcome. The _cure light_ takes care of his minor wounds and the two of you set off towards the gate not too far away.
> 
> The gate towers nearly three stories and is carved into the likeness of a giant, snarling face, with the gaping mouth serving as the opening. It is guarded by a band of grubby bugbears in patchwork armor and equipment, backed by a large, floating eye. Currently, they're amusing themselves by tormenting and bullying a small kobold. When you approach, the largest of them, a scarred, mangy-looking fellow with hideous dental hygiene flicks a bored eye at you and grunts out, "5 jiinx" in badly-accented Common.
> 
> Gate to Upper Torch​




Burrow opens his hand and shows the gathered guards ten times the amount asked.  "This should cover th' fee....for meself and th' kobold."  Burrow meets their gazes with a smile on his lips, but steel in his eyes.  "Don'cha agree?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 11, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> For a moment, Flaust considers spinning a yarn to see if she could bob this newcomer, but thinks better of it. With a polite pointy finger, she gestures to the door and offers, She hasn't been 'ere since I've been about. But then that 'asn't been long. Get ye gone Clueless, I got business to get on with. And with that, she looks to call over a server to get her a glass of milk and the whereabouts of that Genasi so she could find out where her friends were and why they were taking so long - all the while being wary of the man and his mangy bird, hand sliding under the table to her sword's grip to be ready for danger at a second's notice.



The man makes a gentlemanly nod. "Ah. Thank you for your time, miss," he says cordially and moves on. You watch him suspiciously for a few minutes, and see him approach other tables, making the same gestures, asking the same question, and getting rebuffed with varying degrees of civility. Nonetheless, he keeps at it with a careful, dogged, and diplomatic persistence. [Flaust rolled Sense Motive 11+9=20] Satisfied that he meant no harm and had simply been a chance encounter, you turn to hail a serving wench, you order another glass of milk and ask after Ivth's whereabouts at the same time.

The waitress points you towards one of the side halls, where you find him overseeing the setup for a lavish banquet this time. He briefly massages the bridge of his nose when he sees you coming, but his voice is reasonably civil when he grates out, "Yes? What do you want now?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 11, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow opens his hand and shows the gathered guards ten times the amount asked.  "This should cover th' fee....for meself and th' kobold."  Burrow meets their gazes with a smile on his lips, but steel in his eyes.  "Don'cha agree?"



The bugbear leader's eyes widen in astonishment and greed, and then he bursts out laughing in deep guffaws. "Aye..." he says, snatching the jink from Burrow's hands. "...tho' not even his muth'er would pay a green for the little worthless rat! Ho! You boys, lay off 'here!" He smacks his comrades roughly, getting them to release the kobold, who merely wobbles in place all battered and dazed. The bugbear makes a lazy swipe that sends him sprawling towards you. "Get gone, ya sad bag 'o meat, be'fores I change my mind!"

As you leave, the bugbears are too busy gloating over the easy jink to pay any more mind to you, but you notice the beholder following your progress up the street thoughtfully.

Away from the gate, the kobold is pathetically grateful, groveling in the dust and kissing your feet without reserve. "Ooooooo! Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou! *yip* I thought I's wuz bugbear dinner fer sure! *yip* I owes you my life, yes I do! (smack!) Grateful I am! Yes, yes! *yip* Thankyouthankyouthankyou! (smack!)" He continues in this vein for several minutes....


----------



## Ashy (Nov 11, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The bugbear leader's eyes widen in astonishment and greed, and then he bursts out laughing in deep guffaws. "Aye..." he says, snatching the jink from Burrow's hands. "...tho' not even his muth'er would pay a green for the little worthless rat! Ho! You boys, lay off 'here!" He smacks his comrades roughly, getting them to release the kobold, who merely wobbles in place all battered and dazed. The bugbear makes a lazy swipe that sends him sprawling towards you. "Get gone, ya sad bag 'o meat, be'fores I change my mind!"
> 
> As you leave, the bugbears are too busy gloating over the easy jink to pay any more mind to you, but you notice the beholder following your progress up the street thoughtfully.
> 
> Away from the gate, the kobold is pathetically grateful, groveling in the dust and kissing your feet without reserve. "Ooooooo! Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou! *yip* I thought I's wuz bugbear dinner fer sure! *yip* I owes you my life, yes I do! (smack!) Grateful I am! Yes, yes! *yip* Thankyouthankyouthankyou! (smack!)" He continues in this vein for several minutes....




Burrow nods to the bugbears and beholder, and remains silent until he is well out of their ear shot.  Then, he responds to the kobold.  "You do indeed owe me your life, lad, and now you must repay me in the following ways.  First, you must learn to do good to others and then do so daily, regardless of the personal cost.  Secondly, you must dedicate your life to gaining knowledge and become a student of gaining knowledge in every manner.  Do you understand?  If so, then you may go on your way and may the light of Knowledge and Learning shine 'pon you and make clear your path..."  Burrow smiles at the kobold.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 11, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The waitress points you towards one of the side halls, where you find him overseeing the setup for a lavish banquet this time. He briefly massages the bridge of his nose when he sees you coming, but his voice is reasonably civil when he grates out, "Yes? What do you want now?"




Adopting the pose and expression of the cutest little girl she could think of, Flaust looked about *supposedly* innocently, We-elllll... I was wonderin' like, if'n a loverly blue-skinned fellar such as yerself would be so kind as ta show me th' way to where m' friends went? I've been ever so lonely out 'ere and none of these bashers are particularly interestin' to talk to. Would ya help li'l me? she looks him straight in the eye with her own inky blacks.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 18, 2004)

Ivth gives Flaust a suspicious look down the length of his beaky nose, then sighs gustily. "Very well," he says tersely, "Come along then." Waving for her to follow him, he leads her up a grand staircase, down anonymous but opulent hallways, to a baroque door made of dark wood. He raps sharply once, twice on it before opening it and stepping inside without waiting for a reply from the other side of the door.

Meanwhile, Badurth has just finished telling the rest of the group about Daubei's Obscure Woe and was asking if they preferred a map or a guide to the estate. Vlad volunteered his preference for a map but there was pregnant pause as everyone realized that Flaust was still in possession of the map... and that she was not there.

However, at that moment, there came a loud knocking and seconds later, Ivth walks in with Flaust in tow. Badurth looks irritably at his majordomo, eyes narrowed in distemper. "I thought I told you--" he starts to hiss, but Ivth interrupts him. 

"Forgive the intrusion, master," he answers coolly. "But your _niece_ is with this group, so I thought her presence here would not be remiss. And now, if you will all excuse me... I've got other duties to attend to." He nods politely to everyone and departs with a smart flap to his robes, leaving Badurth to glower after him. 

"Impertinent little scamp...." he mutters under his breath. The old drow shifts his glare to Flaust. "I have no nieces," he croaks testily. "None that I permit in my presence alive, anyhow...."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

"She's rather barmy in the head sir.  Wouldn't hurt a fly that didn't hurt her first, but still speaks whatever catches her fancy without thinking about it," Blade quickly explains.  "But on the original subject, I would like a map as well."


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 18, 2004)

As Flaust was about to reply, Blade intervened. Thankfully. 

The tiefling saw the Drow for what he was and was rightfully afraid.

And strangely....... silent and well behaved.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2004)

_Niece?  That's interesting._  Vlad cocks a quizzical eyebrow at Flaust.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow nods to the bugbears and beholder, and remains silent until he is well out of their ear shot.  Then, he responds to the kobold.  "You do indeed owe me your life, lad, and now you must repay me in the following ways.  First, you must learn to do good to others and then do so daily, regardless of the personal cost.  Secondly, you must dedicate your life to gaining knowledge and become a student of gaining knowledge in every manner.  Do you understand?  If so, then you may go on your way and may the light of Knowledge and Learning shine 'pon you and make clear your path..."  Burrow smiles at the kobold.



The kobold stops his groveling and cocks his head, an expression of confusion stealing over his face. "Uhm.... yous want me to do... good deeds? *yip* Likes not secretly pee in Ironsnout's stew after he beats me up? Or not bob jink from the bubbers lying' in the gutter? *yip* Stuffs like that? I'm susposed ta learn from 'em instead?" He makes a disgusted face and looks very dubious but then his expression brightens momentarily. "I learn lots, already! Yes! *yip* Like ta stay upwind from Rotgut when he farts and nots to drink the Head Banger ale at the Drunken Sow! *yip* And ter stay quiet and hidden when the big ones git mad.... yes?" he looks up pleadingly at you from the ground, eager to please.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Giggling silently under her breath, Zoe turns to Flaust and says: _“Please, hand the map over to our _friend_ Badurth, so we can complete this _conversation_.”_ Turning to the dark elf, she adds. _“Yes, we have a map.”_


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The kobold stops his groveling and cocks his head, an expression of confusion stealing over his face. "Uhm.... yous want me to do... good deeds? *yip* Likes not secretly pee in Ironsnout's stew after he beats me up? Or not bob jink from the bubbers lying' in the gutter? *yip* Stuffs like that? I'm susposed ta learn from 'em instead?" He makes a disgusted face and looks very dubious but then his expression brightens momentarily. "I learn lots, already! Yes! *yip* Like ta stay upwind from Rotgut when he farts and nots to drink the Head Banger ale at the Drunken Sow! *yip* And ter stay quiet and hidden when the big ones git mad.... yes?" he looks up pleadingly at you from the ground, eager to please.




Burrow chuckles at the words and actions of the kobold, patting Claw upon the head lovingly.  "Well now, lad - sort of yes and sort of no.  Would ye care ta come along wit' me fer a while and learn by watchin'?  Might be the watchin' and learnin' be easier than th' talkin' and learnin', eh?"  The melphling smiles at the kobold...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Giggling silently under her breath, Zoe turns to Flaust and says: _“Please, hand the map over to our _friend_ Badurth, so we can complete this _conversation_.”_ Turning to the dark elf, she adds. _“Yes, we have a map.”_





It takes a moment for Zoe's words to sink in before Flaust (Still trying her best to behave.) rummages around in her bag for the map, producing it for Badurth's perusal.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 20, 2004)

Badurth seems to pay Flaust no more mind and accepts the map without a word. Unscrolling it, he smooths it out in front of him and taps an area on the far side of Dohin with a bony digit. "Here," he rasps creakily. "You'll be able to recognize the compound by its outer walls-- what's left of them." He shrugs. "It's not in a good area of town, but then, there is no good part of Torch." He looks around blandly at the party and raises an inquiring eyebrow. "That will be sufficient, I trust?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow chuckles at the words and actions of the kobold, patting Claw upon the head lovingly.  "Well now, lad - sort of yes and sort of no.  Would ye care ta come along wit' me fer a while and learn by watchin'?  Might be the watchin' and learnin' be easier than th' talkin' and learnin', eh?"  The melphling smiles at the kobold...



The kobold looks nervously at Burrow. "Uhm.... yous smile awful lots... yous not really planning to secretly eat me or sumthin' later, right? *yip* I iz tough and stringy, not tasty at all, no, no!"


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 20, 2004)

Uncle Badurth? Does anyone lives there or anyfin'? Cos, if they does, we could bring some cakes or somethin' else so they might let us in and offer us tea!  Flaust exclaims with a squeel, hands clapping in excitement.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The kobold looks nervously at Burrow. "Uhm.... yous smile awful lots... yous not really planning to secretly eat me or sumthin' later, right? *yip* I iz tough and stringy, not tasty at all, no, no!"




"No, no lad, not a'tall."  Burrow beings to walk away, glancing at his map and then heading for the Festhall.  "Come along if ya like, if not, may Knowledge an' fortune smile 'pon ya."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Uncle Badurth? Does anyone lives there or anyfin'? Cos, if they does, we could bring some cakes or somethin' else so they might let us in and offer us tea!  Flaust exclaims with a squeel, hands clapping in excitement.



  "Aaaand we're going to take our leave now.  Thank you very much Badurth for your assistance," Blade says with a slightly strained smile, talking as she drags Flaust out by her collar.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Zoe can barely hold her breath and not burst into laughter at the sight, then quickly follows Blade outside. _“Just don't listen to her... farewell!”_

Outside she turns to the others: _“Good, now we have some directions, so let's see if we can find out more about this wretched disease! And let's hurry before the black-skinned elf is finally losing his temper.”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 20, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> "No, no lad, not a'tall." Burrow beings to walk away, glancing at his map and then heading for the Festhall. "Come along if ya like, if not, may Knowledge an' fortune smile 'pon ya."



You start making your way to the festhall, and when you look back, the kobold is no longer in sight, having scampered off somewhere. [Burrow rolled Spot 17+10=27] However, a studied glance around shows his small form trailing you cautiously some distance behind, sticking close to the shadows, curiosity and distrust warring on his narrow reptilian face.

You find the _Festhall of Falling Coins_ easily enough, it being a massive two-story basalt structure sitting impressively amongst the ramshackle splendor (such as it is) of Upper Maygel. The gritty fumes from the nearby active volcanic spire coats everything in a fine layer of soot and ash, coloring the world red, black, and gray. In contrast, the light and sounds spilling from festhall doors seems almost golden, beckoning travelers to investigate.

Pushing the double doors open, you enter to find a vast, arching hall lit with hanging brazier and roaring fireplaces that keep the chill at bay. Placed centrally in front of the doors, where it will be sure to catch the most attention, is a large fountain that throws up a dazzling display of coins instead of water, lending the place its namesake. It is unguarded but oddly enough, no one tries to take a single jinx.

As you scan the crowds for someone who might point you in the direction of this 'Badurth' Rithonis mentioned, you notice a _very_ familiar group of people headed in your direction....


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Aaaand we're going to take our leave now. Thank you very much Badurth for your assistance," Blade says with a slightly strained smile, talking as she drags Flaust out by her collar.



As you hurriedly make your exit, Badurth's hoarse voice follows, rich with dark amusement. "While _I_ may occasionally overlook the babblings of the mentally incompetent, I suspect there may be others who are not so forgiving... still, you are welcome in these halls again, provided you cause no trouble."

Navigating the plush corridors back to the main hall, the party spots a familiar small figure standing near the festhall's entrance with a large badger looking around....


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Noticing the familiar shape of the little mephling druid, Zoe smiles and walks over to him.

_“Now, if that isn't our friend Burrow over there. Had a nice journey? Come, we will tell you what's up, while we are on the way.”_


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Noticing the familiar shape of the little melphling druid, Zoe smiles and walks over to him.
> 
> _“Now, if that isn't our friend Burrow over there. Had a nice journey? Come, we will tell you what's up, while we are on the way.”_




While outside, Burrow smiles a shy smile when he notices the kobold tentatively following him.  "Seems we'll have ta get 'is name after all, fuzz ball...", the melphling chuckles to Claw, scratching him behind the ear.

As if on a whim, Burow pulls out a small sack and gathers a fair amount of the dust and ash, filling it as full as possible.  He stashes the sack for future use, commenting to Claw, who has been looking at him strangely.

"One never knows when he'll need some ash, suren, and this is likely the best on the planes!"
---------------------------------------------------------------
Upon seeing Zoe, memories long buried come rushing back and a large smile splits the melphling's small face.  He hurries to her and gives her calf a hug and Claw growls playfully, rolling over to expose his underbelly to the woman.

"T'is good as gold ta see ya, lass!  Good's'gold!  There is much to discuss, but not here and not now."  Burrow looks arond Zoe's legs to the others, "Whither head we, lass?"  He looks up to her with excited, expectant eyes.

OOC: Updated character sheet


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

"An old ruin called Daubei's Obscure Woe, over near the edge of town.  It _is_ good to see you," Blade says with a smile.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 20, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "An old ruin called Daubei's Obscure Woe, over near the edge of town.  It _is_ good to see you," Blade says with a smile.




Burrow smiles at his old friend and salutes her sharply in the manner of the faithful of Heironeous and then extends his hand to shake her's - a sign of intimate friendship with a spiker.  "T'is good to see ya as well, lass.  How's Heironeous been keepin' ya?"  He shoots her a playful wink...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 20, 2004)

A small wave starts as she see's Burrow appear, then Claw rolls over and Flaust loses her control and springs over to the cutest of all badgers and rubs furiously laughing with glee.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 21, 2004)

Burrow chuckles and nods, a smile in his eyes, to Flaust.  Claw, on the other hand, buries her in a wave of fur and saliva; his massive tongue licking her brutally and mercilessly.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 21, 2004)

Donner grins at the mephling, "what kept ya?"  He pats the mephling on the back with a resounding fump but before that goes any farther, the mephling is nearly toppled by Grizzle who greats the druid with a flurry of happy licks and nuzzles.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

After scratching Claw for a moment with her gloved fingertips, while kneeling down on one leg, until Flaust goes into a rubbing clinch with the badger, Zoe gives Burrow a friendly clap on the back and stands back up, her silvery full plate armor rattling only in a whisper, while she moves. Pushing her long blonde hair back behind her shoulders, she then replies: _“What she said,”_ while nodding to Blade. _“It must be over there.”_ Zoe then points into the direction, where she suspects the Obscure Woe from the entry on the map Badurth added to it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

*Blade shakes Burrow's hand back with a grin, and laughs at the actions of Claw and Grizzle.  Once the animals' exuberance is spent, she looks in the direction of Daubei's Obscure Woe.*

"Come everyone, this quest is not one that can wait for long.  Let's get a move on," Blade says finally, and heads out in the direction of their destination.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2004)

Vlad smirks at Burrow.  "Still alive, are you?  Then you're no better off than we are, at the least, and I've nothing to be jealous of.  Seriously, it's good to see you again." 

Hrothgeat, sharing some elemental heritage with the mephling, is far more excited to see him, saying in Terran, "Thank the gods you're here.  He gets to be a downer sometimes.  What's new?"  The dwarf pretends not to hear his familiar.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 21, 2004)

Feeling sufficiently slobbered by the badger, Flaust wipes her face off on her sleeve, then dusts herself down. Nothing makes her happier than a badger-bath!

Seeing Blade move off onto their destination, Flaust runs off to travel a little ahead of the group so she could act as an advance scout of sorts, slyly (So as not to draw unwanted attention.) checking the contents of the pouches once belonging to the marks she bobbed in the Drow's establishment.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Donner grins at the mephling, "what kept ya?"  He pats the mephling on the back with a resounding fump but before that goes any farther, the mephling is nearly toppled by Grizzle who greats the druid with a flurry of happy licks and nuzzles.




Burrow grins from ear to ear as he sees his halfling friend and he opens his mouth to reply just as Grizzle lets into him with a sloppy tongue to the mouth.  Spittering, sputtering, and laughing, the melphling hugs the large hound and then reaches past the massive dog's neck to shake Donner's hand.  "'Ad a spot o' trouble wit' a fiend outside th' gate...he tried to eat me."  Burrow winks at his friends, "He found rhino a bit...hard ta chew..."

The melphling chuckles, scratching Grizzle behind the ear.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 22, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Vlad smirks at Burrow.  "Still alive, are you?  Then you're no better off than we are, at the least, and I've nothing to be jealous of.  Seriously, it's good to see you again."
> 
> Hrothgeat, sharing some elemental heritage with the mephling, is far more excited to see him, saying in Terran, "Thank the gods you're here.  He gets to be a downer sometimes.  What's new?"  The dwarf pretends not to hear his familiar.




Burrow smiles at the dwarf's compliment and retorts, "Ya can be jealous of a fiend outside th' gate, who is now a dab o' jelly, at least in this realm.  I've little doubt th' poor soul is bein' punished severly now fer failin', but he should'a known ta pick 'is battles... And t'is good to see ya as well, Vlad."

The mephling then bows his head to the mephit, and replies in Terran, "Greetin's, son o' th' stones, t'is good indeed to see a cousin here so far from home.  There's much to discuss, suren, but behind closed and warded doors is the place best fer th' doin'..."

Burrow then falls into step beside Donner, following Zoe, Blade and Flaust.  As they walk, he glances back to see if the kobold is still tagging along.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 23, 2004)

You all head off towards Dohin, taking the massive suspension bridge spanning the two volcanic spires nearby. It is a truly cyclopean affair, measuring dozens of city blocks in length, and in looking over its edge, the people and buildings of lower Torch resemble little more than insects swarming across an anthill, so high up it is. In fact, lounging on the bridge and watching the poor sods below scrabbling to survive seems to be a popular pastime among the hoi poi.

Dohin lacks the bustle of Maygel but its peace is sullen, not placid, with violence just simmering beneath a thin veneer of cold indifference. Sometimes, this erupts into outright bloodshed, and more than once, your group has to detour around sudden vicious knife fights spilling into the streets. There seems to be no Watch or law of any kind; no one makes any attempt to curb the hostilities and bodies lie where they fall, unless their comrades are so kind as to loot them or (more rarely) drag them off.

In passing through another gate (also guarded) and descending down the side of the mount, you note the neighborhood is getting increasingly decrepit and neglected. Only the most wretched live here, eking out a barely sustainable existence among the filth and pestilence and odd killer frog. They view you with a simple-minded mixture of fear and covetness, hating you for your skin and faces unmarked by plague, bodies unwithered by starvation, and fine clothes to ward off the chilly wind.

Finally, you come across a nearly collapsed building that was once surrounded by a solid walled courtyard, though it looks like much of the stone have long since been carried off by scavengers looking for building material. It's approximately located where Badurth said Daubei's Obscure Woe would be. Razorvine and other creeping weeds spreads over much of the yard, covering the rubble from the ruined wall and a few small outbuildings and threatening to make footing arduous, if not downright painful. Fortunately, what remains of the entranceway seems a little clearer due to the presence of several sunken paving stones. Several not-so-small rodents scurry about the debris, retreating reluctantly into the thick weeds at your approach. On one side of the courtyard seems to be a small, forgotten graveyard, the headstones barely visible beneath the growth. In the center of the graveyard, a statue of a man leans heavily to one side, the stone wrapped with vines. Ahead of you, the ironbound door leading to the interior of the decaying mansion hangs slightly ajar, seeping dust and darkness and silence.

Burrow: 



Spoiler



[Burrowed rolled Spot 7+10=17] You take an occasional casual glance around and catch a few flashes of a small horned shadow darting from building to building. It appears that the kobold is still following you cautiously, though he dropped further back with the addition of all the new people to your company. He creeps closer once the group heads into lower Dohin, his fear overcoming his uneasiness of your friends.


Flaust: 



Spoiler



You check the pouches, finding a total of 23 gp, 12 sp, and 37 cp. You also find a rough stone with multicolor amber and brown bands running through it as well as a boiled egg of some indeterminate sort wrapped in a large leaf.


Kiaros: 



Spoiler



[Kiaros rolled Spot 8+20=28] In the course of your stroll across town, you notice that the party seems to have picked up a few extra hangers-on. There's a lone kobold skulking along, mostly intent on Burrow, though he looks more nervous and fearful than threatening. More concerning is the group of tiefers spread in a loose v behind and to the sides, keeping pace with the group. If you wish to do something before the group gets to the estate, just let me know.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“What a pleasant place to be,”_ Zoe remarks with obvious cynism. _“Let's scan this rubble before the poor sods around gather enough guts or exasperation to test their luck.”_

 With a quick motion of her left hand and accompanied by prayers and words of power, Zoe casts a series of spells, before taking a step through the inviting doorway and into the darkness of the mansion.


OOC: Casting _Shield of Faith_, _Aid_, _Bull's Strength_, _Blindsight_ and _Freedom of Movement_.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Burrow looks over the bleak and wasted landscape, his eyes not missing those trapped to live within; tears form around the edges of his eyes, "By the whispering words of lore, these poor, poor souls, living in th' darkness spawned by ignorance and hatred, if only we could do something for 'em."  He shakes his head, patting Claw's head slowly for comfort.  The big badger rumbles a comforting growl, sensing his friend's discomfort.

As they enter into the courtyard, the mephling passes through the weeds and vines without care, somehow able to avoid their barbs and stickers, it seems as if the very plants themselves move before him and close behind him; like a wake around the hull of a ship.  "So this be where we're stayin'?", he asks incrediously...

While waiting for a response, Burrow speaks softly to the group.  "There be a kobold followin' me, but fear not, as I saved 'is skin at th' gate and I think the poor soul 'as takin' a likin' to me.  Should anythin'....messy....break out, please try and not kill the poor horned lad, eh?"  The mephling winks, and then adds, "No need to make a fuss at this point; I think it'll be best to let 'im come to us in 'is own due time."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

*More than once Blade had to restrain herself, or be restrained by her friends, from intervening in fights, or moving to help the endless amount of the cold, hungry, and helpless.  She is nearly shaking from combined anger, outrage, and sorrow by the time they reach Daubei's Obscure Woe.*

*She takes several deep breaths to calm herself, going over several prayers in her mind while Zoe casts her spells.  _By small kindnesses are wars won and hearts changed, but far more wars and hearts will be lost if we are not able to stop this sickness..._ Blade reminds herself, clenching her fist around her dire flail.  When she speaks, her voice is tight and controlled.*

"Let us take a quick look about the grounds before entering the mansion.  I do not wish to be attacked from behind for the lack of a bit of exploration."


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

At Blades words and Zoe's spells, again Burrow asks, "Is this th' spot that we're lyin' our heads this night?"

It is apparent that the mephling is not accustomed to setting a perimeter around his bedroom before retiring for the evening...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 23, 2004)

"Just out of curiosity, why is it Daubei's *Obscure* Woe?"  Vlad follows Zoë's example and casts a series of spells.  _No sense in making myself too inviting of a target_.

*OOC*: _Mage Armor (7 hours, +4 armor bonus to AC, AC 22), Protection from Arrows (7 hours, DR 10/magic against missiles, prevents 70 hp damage), Stoneskin (70 minutes, DR 10/adamantine, prevents 70 hp damage)._


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Seeing his companions casting pre-combat preparation spells, Burrow sighs and follows suit.  "No rest fer th' weary, eh lad?", he asks Claw and casts _stoneskin_ upon himself.

The badger grumbles, but flexes his massive shoulder muscles as if preparing for a good, solid fight...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Stopping in her tracks and whirling around to look at Burrow, Zoe replies to his now repeated question: _“I thought you knew why we are here? This must be the place we found mentioned in that manuscript. Daubei's Obscure Woe, the place where Daru ib Shamiq disappeared.”_

_“And no worries about your little friend, as long as he doesn't try to kill me first...”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 23, 2004)

Vlad muses on the name of the place out loud.  "The place where Daru ib Shamiq disappeared.  Yet, 'obscure' basically means 'to hide' or 'forgotten, not commonly known' — a couple thoughts, then: perhaps Daru or Daubei (both or either) haven't disappeared so much as they have been hidden.  Two different things, to be sure.  Or, perhaps, something forgotten rests here; the cause of Daubei's Woe being forgotten and lost to time.  No matter either way, I suppose, but the thoughts might help us later on."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

*Blade makes her own battle preparations, making sure her daggers are loose in her sheaths, and gripping her dire flail, Silver Slayer, with her gauntleted hands.  As she prepares herself, she catches sight of Burrow's little shadow, and goes over to the kobold.  Kneeling down to bring herself closer to his level, she reaches into her bag, and comes up with a silver dagger.  Holding it hilt-first towards the kobold, she indicates that he should take it.*

"You can use this to help defend yourself and others.  It will even pierce the hides of devils.  Use it in good faith," Blade says as she gives it to him.  It's a bit big for the little creature, but it's better than having him going about unarmed.  Unfortunetly Blade had no armor that would fit one so small, and she made an immediate promise to herself to remedy that lack as soon as she had some free time.

OOC - Blade is giving the kobold a Medium alchemical silver dagger.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Burrow smiles when he sees Blade accept the kobold but his eyes grow wide when Zoe wheels on him.

"S-sorry, lass, I did not mean ta offend.  I merely thought we were goin' ta have a spot o' rest first...  Ya know, a dram ta drink and a speck ta eat?  Perhaps some jab and then a jig??"  The mephling waggles his mouth in a pantomime of talking and does a half hearted little dance, all without taking his eyes from the fiesty Faerunian...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Well, I'm afraid, you missed that part, friend,”_ Zoe says with a big smile. _“We've been in the tavern just before coming here.”_


----------



## Ashy (Nov 23, 2004)

Burrow shakes his head sadly, "Always a bar's maid and never a bar...", he says, jokingly...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 24, 2004)

The journey wasn't so awful to Flaust. Whilst the terrain and climate were pretty cruddy, the ugly housing and downtrodden inhabitants seemed rather like her own home, The Hive. The fighting, was a different matter. Much to the wariness of her friends, Flaust found these events delightful, if not down right comical. One instance, she found herself in the middle of two humans and an orc, all fighting over a poor mangy dog who had apparently somehow been voted this eveing's "dinner"; only all three had decided this at the same time. Rusty knives flashed out from belts and boots, and blood was spilt. Though not Flaust's. She squeeled with glee as the angry orc tried to gut her, but managed to stab his opponent in the thigh instead as she bent to pick up a pretty stone. She giggled as the stab victim in turn managed to lance his own weapon through the orc's eye, though had aimed at the girl's mid-drift and missed, just as she stretched her achey bones. Flaust would have enjoyed the spectacle further if Blade hadn't dared to once again reach into the fight and pull her out by her collar. 

Forgetting the insident almost as soon as they had moved on, Flaust, along with the others surveyed the scene of Daubei's Obscure Woe. 

_What a dreary place. I hope none are left here to make us more melancholy...._

Seeing Vlad and Zoe and Barrow cast upon cast upon cast, she couldn't begin to wonder if trouble weren't arrivin' anytime soon? She smacked her lips and decided to look like she was getting ready for whatever it was that "might" be coming too so as not to be left out. She tightened straps, pulled hard on laces and made sure buckles were fastened tight, all the while looking about to make sure she hadn't missed exactly what the others were preparing against. 



Spoiler



Spot+11


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Blade makes her own battle preparations, making sure her daggers are loose in her sheaths, and gripping her dire flail, Silver Slayer, with her gauntleted hands.  As she prepares herself, she catches sight of Burrow's little shadow, and goes over to the kobold.  Kneeling down to bring herself closer to his level, she reaches into her bag, and comes up with a silver dagger.  Holding it hilt-first towards the kobold, she indicates that he should take it.*
> 
> "You can use this to help defend yourself and others. It will even pierce the hides of devils. Use it in good faith," Blade says as she gives it to him.  It's a bit big for the little creature, but it's better than having him going about unarmed.  Unfortunetly Blade had no armor that would fit one so small, and she made an immediate promise to herself to remedy that lack as soon as she had some free time.



The kobold backs away in alarm, peering at you from behind a large piece of rubble with wide ruby eyes. But as you hold out the dagger patiently, he timidly creeps forward to examine it with ginger interest. "Uhm.... yous say this for me? *yip*" he asks in evident confusion. After some gentle prodding, he takes it cringingly, as if expecting the whole thing to be a taunt or cruel trick. When nothing happens, he makes a few experimental slashes with it and then tilts his head curiously at you. "Why yous give shiny sword to nobody like me? *yip* People gives stuff, always wants somethin' in return. Whats you want?"

In the meantime, you take this chance to get a better look at the little guy, and note with some relief that he isn't entirely unprotected; he's wearing dirty patchwork leather armor-- not pretty and likely vermin-infested, but serviceable in a pinch. He also carries a tiny sliver of a dagger at his waist though you suspect the blade to be rusted and notched, judging from the condition of the battered scabbard. Aside from a crude pendant of a mouse skull hanging about his neck, that seems to be the extent of his gear, though.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Meanwhile, Zoe moves around the courtyard and towards the entrance of the mansion, when her gaze falls once again upon the statue in the center of the graveyard.

 Taking a few steps to the side, she strides towards the graveyard and the statue, to see, if there are maybe some inscriptions left on it, which might be left in a decipherable condition. With her gloved hand, she brushes the vines away carefully.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> The kobold backs away in alarm, peering at you from behind a large piece of rubble with wide ruby eyes. But as you hold out the dagger patiently, he timidly creeps forward to examine it with ginger interest. "Uhm.... yous say this for me? *yip*" he asks in evident confusion. After some gentle prodding, he takes it cringingly, as if expecting the whole thing to be a taunt or cruel trick. When nothing happens, he makes a few experimental slashes with it and then tilts his head curiously at you. "Why yous give shiny sword to nobody like me? *yip* People gives stuff, always wants somethin' in return. Whats you want?"
> 
> In the meantime, you take this chance to get a better look at the little guy, and note with some relief that he isn't entirely unprotected; he's wearing dirty patchwork leather armor-- not pretty and likely vermin-infested, but serviceable in a pinch. He also carries a tiny sliver of a dagger at his waist though you suspect the blade to be rusted and notched, judging from the condition of the battered scabbard. Aside from a crude pendant of a mouse skull hanging about his neck, that seems to be the extent of his gear, though.



  "I wish nothing in return.  Just defend yourself well, that's all I ask.  And if you have need of food or anything of that nature, just ask us," Blade says with a nod.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I wish nothing in return.  Just defend yourself well, that's all I ask.  And if you have need of food or anything of that nature, just ask us," Blade says with a nod.




Burrow approaches the couple, a smile upon his features.  "Ya've nothin' to fear from my friend, Blade, lil' one.  She is as true a friend as one'll ever know."  His smile is punctuated by a nod.  Then his face darkens and he looks to the mansion before them, pointing with his rounded chin.  "We are going in there, lil' one and much danger lies within.  If ya mean to follow me in there, ya'll need to stick closer to us, do as we say and be ready to protect yourself.  Also, I'll need to know your name."

Burrow's smile returns.  "So, do ya mean to follow me in, then, lad?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 24, 2004)

The little kobold looks surprised by Burrow's question. "My name iz Rupert, yes! *yip* But most times, I get called 'hey, you!' or 'runt'... grrrrr!" Then the first half of Burrow's statement sinks in and he blanches under his brown scales. "Yous going in _there_!? Yous all barmy! *yip* Place looks like no good, not at all! I iz not that smart, *yip* but even I knows that em--"

But the rest of Rupert's statement is lost when the wind rises suddenly with a moan, and its icy fingers seem to sink straight into your bones and settle there. The undergrowth, previously filled with the soft rustlings of wildlife, has grown ominously quiet. In the brief silence, Rupert lets out a terrified squeak. "Badplacebadbadbad!!"

There is the sense of something hideously corrupt and baleful awakening and coming to attention... and seconds later, you are all plunged into shadowy darkness. The ruddy glare of Torch's sky dims to a deep maroon and you are little more than dark silhouettes to each other in a deepening twilight.

In front of Zoe rises a terrifying spectre: a large, bestial form with great tattered wings and four arms, each ending in powerful talons. It grips a sinister greataxe in two of its claws and its golden eyes shine vacantly like lamplight with a millennia of madness. Eldritch runes seem burned into its essence, its insubstantial flesh writhing in torment around them. Its twisted and deranged visage fills you with a nameless dread that threatens to overwhelm you and sap your strength and vigor. The ghostly fiend shrieks in rage and pleasure both and attacks Zoe savagely, it enchanted blade cutting a gash in her thigh. Fortunately, the blessing of Shaundakul cushions the blow.

Initiative (status):
Flaust (51/51, -4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Vlad (85/85)
Burrow (100/100)
Grizzle (62/62), Aegis, Arbor, and Tor (33/33, -3 Str, -3 Dex, -3 Con)
Fiendish Ghost (uninjured)
Rupert (uninjured, ability damaged)
Zoe (100/104+15, +4 Str)
Blade (106/106)
Claw (62/62, -4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Kiaros (54/54)
Donner (94/94)
Hrothgeat (42/42, -4 Str, -4 Dex, -1 Con)

Everyone made a Fort save, except Kiaros who was immune. Blade, Burrow, Donner, Grizzle, Vlad, and Zoe all succeeded and took no ability damage. Aegis, Arbor, Claw, Flaust, Hrothgeat, Rupert, and Tor failed; results are listed above (hit points have been adjusted for lower Con). Ghost made a single attack against Zoe, hitting her for 19 points of damage.

Encounter Map​
_Map Notes: Everyone is identified by the initial of their first name, except Blade who is identified by an "S" (for Stopthrust/spiker) and Arbor, who is identified by a "R" (for aRbor/riding dog). PCs are in gray, companions are in white, and enemies are in red. The triangles are headstones, the cross shape is the statue, dashed boxes are ruined outbuildings, and each square = 5 feet. When moving, please use the coordinates along the top and left side to identify the space your character is moving to._


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 24, 2004)

Kiaros drifts along behind the group, a silent underground shadow appearing only for the briefest moments in the open. He continues to view the depravity and squalor of Torch with little more than a calm indifference. He had seen mortal beings devour themselves and eachothers for millennia. It was foolish, wasteful and vile, but it was their nature. 



			
				Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Kiaros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If he was around when the group spoke about the kobold he won't concern himself about it, more than smiling to himself briefly. _So, they have picked up a little pet. I wonder how long he'll last._ 



Spoiler



When he notices the tiefers he will not alert the group, knowing that doing so would alert the tiefers thay they had been discovered. He will instead fall behind the group and watch the stalkers more thoroughly, making his way up and down their ranks looking at them from behind, beneath and from the sides. He'll try to determine how many they are, who's their leader and what their intent is.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 24, 2004)

Kiaros: 



Spoiler



There are a total of 7 tiefers and they seem to have two leaders, a fellow with donkey-like ears dressed in leather and another berk with black teeth, black nails, and black eyes dressed in a chain shirt. Most of them appear to be rogue types and are quite familiar with the territory when you were in Upper Dohin, less so when you descended into the lower city. [Kiaros rolled Listen 17+20=37] From bits of whispered conversation, you decipher that they are part of one of the thieves' guild in Torch, and that they suspect the party to have been hired by another guild for some mission or other. The guy with the donkey ears seems quite eager to confront the party but the other tiefer persuades him to wait and follow.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 24, 2004)

Vlad sighs and reaches into a belt pouch, removing a scroll of _bless_.  After casting the spell, he moves against the wall just north of the door, waiting for the party's bashers to move in before he advances.

*OOC*: _Center the bless spell at the intersection of D/E 12/13 — the intersection right between Burrow and Donner (10 rounds, +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves against fear effects).  Move to H10._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 24, 2004)

_OOC: Oops, just noticed this. Kajamba Lion, the stoneskin spell requires 250 gp worth of granite and diamond dust as a material component but I could not find that under Vlad's equipment... So until he finds/gets some of that, Vlad cannot cast the spell. _


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 24, 2004)

*OOC*: _Okay, no worries.  It'll change his tactics, but not much else.  Thanks._


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Seeing the terrifying ghostlike creature rise from the ground before her, Zoe stops dead in her tracks. She was expecting trouble in the mansion, but not _this_. Since her companions seem already aware of the danger, there is no need to utter a warning.


If down to 20 hp or less...

Endangered from the assault of the four-armed aparition, Zoe begins to voice a prayer to Shaundakul, while her right hand starts to glow in an eerie white and refreshing winds disturb her blonde hair. As she lays her hand flat upon her chest, the revigorating energies of her spell immediately flow through her body. Afterwards, she draws her sword, while slowly getting closer to the ghost.

OOC: Cast _Heal_ on the defensive (Concentration +19); 5 ft. step to G6; draw sword.


If down to 60 hp or less, but still above 20 hp...

Endangered from the assault of the four-armed aparition, Zoe begins to voice a prayer to Shaundakul, while magical energies form around her right hand and refreshing winds disturb her blonde hair. As she lays her hand flat upon her chest, the revigorating energies of her spell immediately flow through her body. Afterwards, she moves back a few steps, drawing her sword while she does.

OOC: Cast _Vigor_ on the defensive (Concentration +19); Move to G10, draw sword.


If above 60 hp...

Drawing her sword from the scabbard on her back, Zoe gets ready for the unavoidable. She swings her massive sword wide and powerful towards the fiendish undead, while slowly getting closer to it.

OOC: 5 ft. step to G6; draw sword; Power Attack 4, Attack +15, Damage 4d6+16.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 24, 2004)

Donner quickly leaps astride Grizzle Fastmount Ride take 10 = 26, telling Aegis and Tor to stay put, he urges his riding companion to leap over Claw Jump +20 as he charges the spectre with his longsword.  Power Attack for 6; +1 Ghost Touch Longsword +16 (2d6+24, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

*Blade slams down her faceplate, and begins to run towards the apparition, Silver Slayer ready to hammer the hideous ghost.*

OOC - Charge the ghost.  +21 (1d8+9/x2/B, Silver Slayer, _+2 ghost touch dire flail_).  If she can't charge, she moves to E6 and looks menacing.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 25, 2004)

The cold and the shrieking... Couldn't anyone around this town be quiet?! 

Then the apparition appears, hideous and axe wielding.

Flaust shivered. She didn't feel well. Something about this place, or the four-armed dead'n. She felt groggy and weak, like that time she had drunk from the puddle next to Chaleex the Death Slaad's mushroom shop. Her movements less fluid than would be expected, she rummaged around in her magic bag for a potion, unstoppered and drank the pink contents down in a few gulps. 



Spoiler



Guzzle Potion of Lesser Restoration and hope it helps! 



Looking the to the ghost, she drew Clipper and stalked to the main building to see if she could find a way of skirting around and flanking it, all the while being careful to keep her eyes open for any more "suprises".



Spoiler



Move to *i18*


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 25, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Kiaros:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Spoiler



_Guild-thieves_, Kiaros thinks contemptuously, _they couldn't be too great a threat._
_Perhaps a little distraction will dissuade them._

Kiaros moves to the top of the V, waits until he's right underneath the donkey-eared stalker and then moves up and attempts to take posession of his flesh.

If he's successful and unnoticed he'll make a sign to the other leader that he spotted something following them, move stealthily away from the formation until he's out of their view, draw the knife of the thief and slit its throat. Then he'll repeat the procedure with the other leader and the other thieves all the way down their ranks. He will always attack the rear-most thief when it seems like noone's looking too closely in his direction.

Hide (Dex):..............24 (10+6+0+8)
Bluff (Cha):.............19 (10+9)
Disguise (Cha):.........21 (10+9+0+0+2)
Malevolence DC: 15+9= 24


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 25, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> There is the sense of something hideously corrupt and baleful awakening and coming to attention... and seconds later, you are all plunged into shadowy darkness. The ruddy glare of Torch's sky dims to a deep maroon and you are little more than dark silhouettes to each other in a deepening twilight.
> 
> In front of Zoe rises a terrifying spectre: a large, bestial form with great tattered wings and four arms, each ending in powerful talons. It grips a sinister greataxe in two of its claws and its golden eyes shine vacantly like lamplight with a millennia of madness. Eldritch runes seem burned into its essence, its insubstantial flesh writhing in torment around them. Its twisted and deranged visage fills you with a nameless dread that threatens to overwhelm you and sap your strength and vigor.
> 
> ...




ooc: Malevolence works only on corporeal beings, right? I can't posess the ghost?

Kiaros watches the battle unfold with grim resignation. Truly, there was little he could do to hurt their foe. It could neither be posessed, drained or sneakily attacked. It, on the other hand, seemed more than strong enough to be able to do considerable damage to himself. If he could find a strong body to inhabit he might be able to do some impact, but apart from his companions and their foe the place seemed nearly abandoned.

 Kiaros moves inside the building (I-12, floor) to see if there's some handy flesh around.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 25, 2004)

Kiaros: 



Spoiler



One by one, each of the thieves falls under your ghostly thrall and leaves the sight of their 'friends', only to breathe their last in some abandoned backalley. The last three, however, started to suspect something when their comrades never returned but in the end, it didn't matter because their uncertainty and confusion only made it easier for you to get the drop on them. You rise from the last, drunk on the rush of mortal terror and outrage-- their feelings are always so much more intense than your own faded ones-- and giddy with the influx of death energies, leaving an eerie line of corpses behind the party as a word of warning to leave them alone. The group never even noticed anything was amiss.


_OOC: Yes, you cannot possess incorporeal beings or beings that do not have a soul to displace, such as constructs or mindless undead._


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 25, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Kiaros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Kiaros grins widely as he speeds up on his way back to the group. Doubtless most of them would question his coldhearted murder of their stalkers, would have been troubled my the moral implications of the merciless act. Kiaros was only too happy to spare them a troubled conscience. His actions had been necessary, Torch was no place for compassion. And, after all, he did not need to sleep at night anyway.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 29, 2004)

Claw growls low in his chest as the horrid creature appears, snapping Burrow out of his conversation with the kobold.  "Hold!" the mephling calls to his companion, instantly sensing the dire badger's desire to attack.  Seeing Donner's attempt to get past Claw, Burrow commands the badger once again, "Down, lad, down!", trying to get the massive bulk of fur, claw and muscle to crouch low to the ground.

The mephling then looks to Rupert, speaking quickly, his haste apparent on his features.  "Now, listen, lad, I'll give you some added protection against this thing, but ya might do well to stay back fer a bit...  Don't resist me spell, lil' one..."  With that, Burrow casts _barkskin_ on Rupert.

As soon as he is done, Burrow asks, "What can ya tell me 'bout this place, Rupert?"  Again, the fact that time is precious is in no way lost upon the kobold as the mephling speaks.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 30, 2004)

*Round 1*

The syrupy sweet taste of the potion flows over Flaust's tongue and strength floods back to her limbs, though the debilitative affliction from the ghost's ghastly visage still lingers. Creeping cautiously around to the south side of the mansion, she sees nothing but the remains of the two outbuildings moldering quietly under a carpet of weeds. When she rounds the corner she notices she is now free of the unnatural darkness that had fallen upon the party a few seconds ago.

Vlad pulls out a scroll and mutters a verse of prayer; everyone suddenly feels buoyed by the warm presence of divine regard. He then sidles next to the manor's wall, moving carefully closer to the tormented spirit. Behind him, Hrothgeat flutters his wings nervously as he trails his master clumsily, taking refuge behind the comforting bulk of the dwarf. The mephit was never the most graceful of creatures to begin with and now his movements are stiff and ponderous.

Burrow invokes the power of earth over the kobold to toughen his scales, and Rupert holds his head and screws his eyes shut comically as the spell washes over him. He looks about ready to flee but something in Burrow's mild tone compels him to tarry. Pointing at the shadowy bulk of the manor shakily, Rupert manages to squeak out, "House made of stone, see? Stone makes good building, but no one takes any. *yip* That a very very bad sign... means house not really empty. *yip* Means something keeping everyone away, yes, yes." Curling up into a small ball at the base of the truncated gate post and steadfastly refusing to look at the ghost, he moans, "Now wes knows what...."

In the meantime, the ghost rips into Zoe viciously, its wraithlike axe cleaving through muscle and plate even as its insubstantial claws slip past her armor to rip more intimately at her flesh. The wounds they inflict are minor, mere scratches, but she can feel them tearing at the core of her being, leaving her feeling weakened and enervated. [Zoe rolled Concentration 19+16=35] Grievously injured, she calls on the benediction of her patron deity, and he responds, closing her wounds and chasing the deadly lassitude from her body. Thus rejuvenated, she hefts her sword, and steps up to face the beast.

Seeing her friend threatened, Blade moves to aid Zoe, but the press of people and creatures around her hampered her efforts and it takes her a few precious seconds longer than she would have liked. Hovering just outside the range of the creature's claws, she scowls threateningly at the creature, her fingers tightening on the grip of _Silver Slayer_.

Grimly, Kiaros slips past everyone and into the mansion proper. Dust lays heavy on the entry chamber, which is deserted and has long since fallen into glorious decay. The dark depths of a hallway yawns before him, and he can dimly make out a number of doorways along its length. [Kiaros rolled Listen 9+20=29] Alert for any signs of life, he hears a very faint crunching sound coming from somewhere ahead and to his left.

[Donner rolled Ride 17+22=39] Leaping onto Grizzle's back, Donner urges his mount forward. Bounding across the brush-choked yard, they leap into the fray, Donner's longsword flashing spectrally in the dim light. Catching a flicker of movement in front of him, he slashes at it instinctually but unfortunately, it is the poor lighting playing tricks on his eyes and he finds himself cleaving through thin air.

Feeling drained, Aegis, Arbor, and Tor whine uneasily in the presence of such unearthly malevolence and crowd around Burrow and Claw's familiar presence while the badger hunkers down and growls deep in the back of its throat, heavy claws digging little furrows in the dirt.

Initiative (status):
Flaust (51/51, -1 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Vlad (85/85)
Burrow (100/100)
Fiendish Ghost (uninjured)
Rupert (uninjured, ability damaged)
Zoe (104/104, +4 Str)
Blade (106/106)
Claw (62/62, -4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Kiaros (54/54)
Donner (94/94) on Grizzle (62/62)
Aegis, Arbor and Tor (33/33, -3 Str, -3 Dex, -3 Con)
Hrothgeat (42/42, -4 Str, -4 Dex, -1 Con)

Ghost attacked Zoe. It did 22 and 21 points of damage respectively with two axe swings, missing on the third swing, and then swiped at her with its claws. The claws did little damage comparatively, at only 2 and 5 points, but drained 4 and 2 points of Con. Since this dropped her total to 14 hp (with a max of 68 hp), she casted _heal_. Donner charged and rolled 14+22-6=30 to hit but unfortunately, his attack missed due to rolling 16 (on d100) on the miss chance from the _deeper darkness_. The double line around him indicates he's mounted.

Encounter Map​
_OOC: Flaust, the potion of lesser restoration restored 3 points of ability damage; rolled randomly to determine it was Str-- probably just as well as Str 6 would have left her rather encumbered. Vlad, bless has a radius of 50 feet and is centered on the caster. Blade could not charge due to obstacles and/or other characters in her way. Donner cannot take 10 in the middle of combat (unless he has a class special ability that allows this) though he made his Ride check for a fast mount normally. Also note that his Ride modifier is +22 as per this post._


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

Burrow screws up his face and draws Avalanche.  The club trembles in his hand like the beginning rumbles of the earth before a quake.

The mephling grins...

He speaks quickly to Aegis, Tor, Rupert and Arbor (OOC: isn't there another riding dog?), "You lads stay here behind th' wall.  Claw'll protect ye..."  These words are followed quickly by instructions to the dire badger. "Keep them behind the wall, lad, and guard. Let me know if'n trouble arises..."

He then charges into combat, runing as quickly as his stubby legs will carry him.  As he runs, he yells, "Someone needs to get rid o' this darkness!"

OOC: Burrow moves to E8.  Also, DM, this is a judgement call on your part - would planar tolerance work against this deeper darkness?  If it is a negative energy kind of deal then it _might_...    I don't think it would, but hey - it doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 30, 2004)

_OOC: Planar tolerance grants immunity to natural planar effects-- which deeper darkness is not. If Torch was normally shadowy, then Burrow could then ignore it but this is an artificial condition imposed by a magical effect.

Ack! You're right about the third hound! So sorry about that, Ferrix!  Thanks for catching that, Ashy. Fixed the combat maps and posts 273 and 288. The third hound is labeled "R" for aRbor._


----------



## Ashy (Nov 30, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> _OOC: Planar tolerance grants immunity to natural planar effects-- which deeper darkness is not. If Torch was normally shadowy, then Burrow could then ignore it but this is an artificial condition imposed by a magical effect._



_

OOC: Gotcha -I figured as much - just grasping at straws!  _


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

*Blade slides forward towards the ghost, and hammers Silver Slayer down upon it, the glittering silver head striving to strike the ghost's insubstantial flesh.*

"Leave her be!" she screams to it.

OOC - Moving to F5 and full attack.  +17/+12/+7/+16 (1d8+8/1d8+5/x2/B, Silver Slayer, _+2 ghost touch/+1 dire flail_)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2004)

"Hrothgeat, stay where you're at.  You're in no shape to be messing around with the dead."  Hugging the side of the building, Vlad makes his way to an advantageous spot near the melee.  Although he wasn't as competent in close quarters as his companions, he wasn't exactly useful from far away either.  When he reaches his destination, he swings his chain out at the ghost, muttering a small blessing to Wee Jas as he does.

*OOC*: _Move to J7, and attack with *+1 spiked chain, evil outsider bane*, +11 melee, 2d4 damage, functions as +3 (+13 melee) and does 2d4+2d6 if the ghost counts as an evil outsider._


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Realising how dangerous this ghostlike creature is, Zoe hesitates for a moment, pondering what to best do against this apparition.


OOC: Delaying into next round (after Vlad).


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 30, 2004)

Donner manuevers around to hopefully flank with Zoe, and yells to his companions, "one of ye casters get rid of this blasted darkness!"  He'll then swing at the ghostly creature with his longsword again. Power Attack for 6; +1 Ghost Touch Longsword +16/+11/+6 (1d6+12, 19-20/x2)









*OOC:*


The feat Saddleback let's Donner take 10 on ride checks even in combat.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Nov 30, 2004)

_OOC: Oops, just realized I forgot to subtract Donner's Power Attack from his to hit roll in the last post (not that it mattered in the end).  Ehr, now corrected. One of these days, I'll get your character right, Ferrix. 

As for the take 10 on Ride, sorry, I was working from the FR Campaign Setting version of Saddleborn. Forgot about the updated version in Player's Guide. Right, got it now. Which means Donner's Ride modifier drops to a still respectable +19._


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 1, 2004)

Blinking a little at the added brightness of the area, Flaust, now certain that she is far out of the Ghost's field of vision, starts moving to find a different way into the house. Perhaps a backdoor? Though, she's careful and keeps an eye open for trouble just the same. Where there's one guard, there's bound to be another somewhere about the place. 



Spoiler



Move to O 20, Spot +11, Move Silent +15


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 3, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Grimly, Kiaros slips past everyone and into the mansion proper. Dust lays heavy on the entry chamber, which is deserted and has long since fallen into glorious decay. The dark depths of a hallway yawns before him, and he can dimly make out a number of doorways along its length. [Kiaros rolled Listen 9+20=29] Alert for any signs of life, he hears a very faint crunching sound coming from somewhere ahead and to his left.




Knowing that he needed to move quickly Kiaros makes his way directly towards the sound, floating trough the stone in the floor until he's directly underneath it. Then he will look up cautiously to see what exactly it is that he has found.
A part of him still glories in the sensation of _All that Life_ and can't wait to find another host. He smiles in mixed anticipation and irony towards himself as he makes his way forwards.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 10, 2004)

*Round 2*

[Flaust rolled Move Silently 16+14=30] Flaust inches forward very quietly through the brush and rubble, alert for any other nasty beasties lurking about, but all is quiet here in the south side of the courtyard. The bulk of the manor lies to her left and she sees a few narrow windows (which she might be able to wriggle through with some effort) but no door on this side. [Flaust rolled Spot 18+11=29] From her vantage point, all the rooms appear dark and empty.

Vlad creeps around the corner of the mansion, keeping a wary on the ghost as he maneuvers past a headstone into position. The ghost's eerie lamplike eyes snap unerringly on him as he approaches, and quick as a viper, the ghost lashes out with a claw, reaching right through the tombstone to strike at him. Gritting his teeth against the taint of its touch, Vlad returns the favor, swinging his spiked chain in a whistling arc. It passes through the insubstantial flesh of the ghost like a knife through thick smoke, disrupting its essence briefly but the ghost hardly seems fazed, though it is much angered. [Vlad rolled Wisdom 14+1=15] It is hard to tell with a ghost and in such bad lighting, but it seems that its spectral flesh restored itself immediately after he pierced it. Meanwhile, Hrothgeat seems more than happy to follow Vlad's orders and stays right where he is, pressed up against wall.

Burrow also moves up cautiously, though he is careful to stay out of the creature's range. _Avalanche_ rumbles comfortingly in his grip.

Confronted by the press of so many deliciously hateful living beings, the ghost howls in frenzy and launches an flurry of attacks, seeking to slay the shining soul in plate that had called upon the holy magic that it so despised and the short, hairy one who had actually had the audacity to hit it. There is a loud clang as its axehead meets plate and Zoe staggers a little under the painful force of its blows. Its flesh may be insubstantial, but the wickedly sharp weapon felt quite solid indeed! She is spared its claws, which reaches for Vlad instead, seeking to suck the very life from his body. Two blackened gashes appear across his torso, joining the other one already present, the flesh around their edges gray and withered though blood continues to seep into his clothes in a slow trickle.

Then, Blade rushes into the fray as well, swinging _Silver Slayer_ ferociously. The less magicked head passes harmlessly through the fiend but the other head of her dire flail smashes into it with a satisfying thump, finding its mark despite the darkness. The ghost wails in pain and rage as Blade pummels it mercilessly with each deft swing and it turns to glower at Blade malevolently. Though she knew each of her blows were good solid ones, the monster is surprisingly resilient, shrugging off the worst of them with fiendish fortitude.

Inside the mansion, Kiaros floats through the familiar darkness of stone, his ghostly senses directing him towards the tug of another life force until he is nearly on top of it. He can hear the crunching quite clearly now, along with little grunts of pleasure and the rustle of paper. He pokes his head up curiously to see what manner of creature it is and finds a bloated wormlike... _thing_ sitting curled atop a pile of half-eaten books. It is about 3-feet long, with a humanlike head and tiny, withered humanoid arms. It chomps happily on a fat book and grins moonily at him, with an expression of benign disinterest. Kiaros notes absently that he appears to be in a library of some sort as the walls are covered with shelves of books, though most of them are actually lying spilled all over the floor.

Following up on Blade, Donner slashes at the undead horror with fiercely with own ghost-touched blade, taking advantage of the creature's distraction. His first two slashes bite deep, splattering ectoplasmic blood all over the nearby headstones but the ghost twists away from his third strike, snarling with ever-increasing wrath. He too, notices the unnatural toughness of its hide, which manages to deflect the majority of abuse he's trying to heap on it.

In the meantime, Zoe watches and waits for the perfect opening....

In the background, the dogs back up nervously behind the relatively safety of the low wall as Claw stands by the gate, growling, shielding them with his greater bulk. Rupert continues to huddle by the gate post, silver dagger clutched tightly in his hands.

Initiative (status):
Flaust (51/51, -1 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Vlad (49/61, -4 Con)
Zoe (59/104, +4 Str)
Burrow (100/100)
Fiendish Ghost (injured)
Blade (106/106)
Kiaros (54/54)
Donner (94/94) on Grizzle (62/62)
Claw (62/62, -4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Rupert (uninjured, ability damaged)
Aegis, Arbor and Tor (33/33, -3 Str, -3 Dex, -3 Con)
Hrothgeat (42/42, -4 Str, -4 Dex, -1 Con)

Ghost took an AoO at Vlad as he moved, doing 3 points of damage and draining 2 points of Con with a claw. Vlad swung at the ghost with his spiked chain and rolled 15+12=27 to hit, doing 2+3-10=0 points of damage. The ghost then took a full attack, dealing 22 and 23 points of damage to Zoe with 2 axe attacks (missing on a third), and clawing Vlad for 6 and 3 points damage and draining 1 point of Con with each. Blade also took a full attack, hitting all four times; the first attack 10+18=28 did 8+9-10=7 points of damage, the second 6+13=19 did 4+9-10=3 points of damage, the third 15+8=23 did 6+9-10=5 points of damage. She rolled 3+17=20 for her off-hand attack but it misses due to the creature's incorporeality (20 on d100). Donner followed with a full attack as well, hitting on his first two attacks with a 20+22-6=36 (sadly, undead cannot be critted) and 17+17-6=28 for 3+12-10=5 and 5+12-10=7 points of damage respectively. His third attack missed 5+12-6=11. I put in little lines to indicate where windows are for Flaust and Kiaros (and Vlad, who can see the one he's by). The worm thing has no initiative (yet) because it's not hostile.

Encounter Map​
_OOC: Kajamba Lion, I believe your touch AC (without mage armor) should be 16, not 12 as you have written on your character sheet since deflection bonuses apply. Sadly, although the ghost used to be a fiend, it's type is now undead, and so Vlad's weapon's outsider bane property doesn't kick in. Isida, I think the damage with Blade's attack bonuses with Silver Slayer is 1d8+9/1d8+6, not 1d8+8/1d8+5. Ferrix, I had Donner flank with Blade instead since he couldn't make a full attack action if he moved to flank with Zoe._


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Burrow winces as he see Zoe take another brutal hit.  "Hold on, lass, I'm'a comin'", he yells as he runs to her side.  Once there, he waits for an opening and strikes with all his might with _avalanche_.

OOC: Move to F4 and attack with avalanche - +13/+8 (1d4+5+1d6 sonic/x2/B, Avalanche, +2 thundering club wielded two-handed) - bear in mind that Burrow is stoneskinned...


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 10, 2004)

He'll continue to swing at the ghostly creature with his longsword, his anger apparent, looking to the casters, "can any of you bless a man's blade?"

Did you include the +2 for flanking?  It didn't matter who I was flanking with, it just helped in general.  I imagine either some sort of material damage reduction (silver probably) or DR 10/good, hopefully not both.

Power Attack for 6; +1 Ghost Touch Longsword +16/+11/+6 (1d6+12, 19-20/x2)


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 10, 2004)

_OOC: Yep, I did. Donner's to hit bonus should be 12 BAB + 5 Str + 1 size + 1 magic + 1 morale (from Vlad's bless) + 2 flank - 6 Power Attack = +16, just as you specified in your post. I don't think I missed anything..._


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Zoe clicks the heels of her boots together while shaking her head at Donner, then she whirls her mighty sword around to strike at the incorporeal fiend with lightning speed. Biting her teeth from the pain she decides to attack in a careful way, however, devoting as much of her attention to the ghost's weapons as to her own.


OOC: Activate _Boots of Speed_; Combat Expertise 5, Full Attack +15/+15/+10 (Damage 4d6+12 _good_); AC 34, touch 22.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

*Smiling that _Silver Slayer_ managed to hit the malevolent ghost, and counting any hit as a victory, Blade still realizes that they need more.  She reaches deep within herself for the well of goodness and light that has driven her life.*

"You will face the Wrath of Hieroneous, fiend!" she cries as she floods the weapon with light 

OOC - Taking a standard action to align my weapon to the forces of good!  Will step back 15' if he looks like he's going to smack me while I'm doing this.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 10, 2004)

Mouth askew with some sort of curiosity over the windows, Flaust slinks over to the nearest, and stopping just below the sill, decides that a quick pause to listen for any "curious" or "dangerous" noises that will help her decide if she'll climb inside, all sneaky-like.



Spoiler



Listen+7, Climb, if needed +8, Tumble if required for landing inside +14 and all this as (move)silently +15 as possible!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> He'll continue to swing at the ghostly creature with his longsword, his anger apparent, looking to the casters, "can any of you bless a man's blade?"




"Not today, sadly!", the mephling yells...

OOC: Please note I edited my post...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 10, 2004)

_Ugh.  That didn't work quite so well. Maybe something simpler?_  Vlad backs away from the combat, trying to stay well out of range of the ghost's attacks (or at least as best he can).  A few brief incantations and a gesture later, four balls of energy, loosely resembling skulls, fly out of the dwarf's outstretched hands at the ghost.

*OOC*: _K8, L7, L6, L5 (20 feet), magic missile (4 missiles at level 7)._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 10, 2004)

_OOC: Urk! I'm sorry, Kajamba Lion. I just realized Vlad could have moved from H9, H8, I8, to J7 and attacked with his spiked chain without provoking an AoO last round, which was probably what you intended in the first place (I moved him H9, H8, I7, J7). Do you wish for me to go back and change that?

Incidentally, if Vlad moves as you have him move now, he would provoke an AoO from the ghost upon leaving J7. If you wish to cast without having to worry about AoOs or Concentration checks, he may just want to take a 5' step back or to the right. If he wants to move further, he could take a withdraw action, but that takes a full round so he won't be able to cast a spell as well._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 10, 2004)

*OOC*: _Nope — I'm willing to roll with it as is, but thanks._


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 11, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Inside the mansion, Kiaros floats through the familiar darkness of stone, his ghostly senses directing him towards the tug of another life force until he is nearly on top of it. He can hear the crunching quite clearly now, along with little grunts of pleasure and the rustle of paper. He pokes his head up curiously to see what manner of creature it is and finds a bloated wormlike... _thing_ sitting curled atop a pile of half-eaten books. It is about 3-feet long, with a humanlike head and tiny, withered humanoid arms. It chomps happily on a fat book and grins moonily at him, with an expression of benign disinterest. Kiaros notes absently that he appears to be in a library of some sort as the walls are covered with shelves of books, though most of them are actually lying spilled all over the floor.




Kiaros sneers at the thing in disappointment, both at finding something so seemingly weak and insignificant and for having been spotted. Whatever that thing was, whatever it's purpose here (except the obvioius) it could not be left alive. And maybe, just maybe, the creature would have some use after all.
Kiaros moves silently forward, passes trough/into the creature and attempts to take control.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 13, 2004)

*Round 3, Part 1*

[Flaust rolled Listen 8+7=15] Pausing for a listen but hearing nothing other than the distant clash of arms as her friends engage the ghost (who sounds positively enraged if all the snarling and wailing are any indication), Flaust creeps over to a window and peeks in. The room appears to be a dilapidated bedroom of some sort and is obviously deserted. [Flaust rolled Move Silently 13+14=27, Tumble 10+13=23] Limber as a cat, she wriggles through the tight square opening and lands lightly inside, her feet stirring up little puffs of dust. The chamber seems to have been rather elegant at one time, but now the bed is drowned in dust and mildew and the chest of drawer and mirror has been smashed by support beams fallen from the ceiling. Ruddy light from the fiery skies of Torch filter through holes in the ceiling, casting an ugly red glow over everything. Across from her, the door to a darkened hallway beyond hangs half-ajar.

Vlad decides to try a different tack after he realizes that his weapon could do little to harm the creature but that the converse was certainly not true! The ghost takes another swipe at him as he hastily retreats but its spectral claws rake nothing but air as the dwarf dashes behind another headstone and then darts up towards the statue. From behind its relative safety, he murmurs words of arcane power, sending four grayish skull-like missiles streaking towards the ghost with an authoritative gesture. They punch through the specter and dissipate, tearing great plumes of ectoplasmic matter from its body and sending it writhing in spasms of pain. The three slashes across his own chest continues to sting more than they should and Vlad realizes that he is still bleeding, slowly but steadily.

Invoking the magic of her boots, Zoe finds herself faster and lighter on her feet, better able to anticipate her enemy's next move. Dropping into a defensive posture, she takes gauges her foe carefully and attacks, but the first swing goes wide as an unseen root catches her foot. Undaunted, she rights herself almost immediately and is gratified to see her sword sweep through the creature, its holy runes flaring to life in crackling challenge of the fiend's hideous corruption. A dreadful scream rents the air as it feels a large chunk of its essence burned away by the weapon's purity. Faster than any normal human could move, Zoe brings up her blade for a third blow but the ghost is already phasing out of blade's path, not eager for a second confrontation with the baneful weapon.

As his friends press their attacks, Burrows rushes in from the opposite side, hoping to take advantage of the creature's distraction but again, the movement of a living being nearby seems to attract its attention and it swings around to pin him with its glowing gaze and a swipe of its talons. Fortunately, his protective spell holds and all Burrow feels is the muted chill of the claw's passing. He swings his club with all his might at the beast's kneecaps, but in the darkness, accidentally mistakes some low bushes instead. They're flattened now, though.

Hemmed in by foes from three sides and woefully injured, the ghost decides it definitely doesn't like the way things are going and to regroup. With a final roar, it dives into the ground, and the sudden silence is nearly deafening the little cemetery....

Meanwhile, inside the mansion, Kiaros slides easily into the worm-thing's mind, finding nothing there but a shattered psyche that he can brush aside with nearly no effort. It has the flavor of being human once, though that was so long ago and dim that it was but just an echo of a time mostly forgotten. Now, it is driven mostly by instinctual urges-- the desire for food (wood! paper! yum!) and... more food (more wood! more paper! yum!). The pathetic remnants of its soul curls up next to Kiaros' own, incurious and simple, content to let him assume control of its malformed body.

Initiative (status):
Flaust (51/51, -1 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Vlad (46/61, -4 Con)
Zoe (59/104, +4 Str)
Burrow (100/100)
Fiendish Ghost (badly injured)
Blade (106/106)
Kiaros (54/54) in Worm Thing (6/6)
Donner (94/94) on Grizzle (62/62)
Claw (62/62, -4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Rupert (uninjured, ability damaged)
Aegis, Arbor and Tor (33/33, -3 Str, -3 Dex, -3 Con)
Hrothgeat (42/42, -4 Str, -4 Dex, -1 Con)

Ghost takes an AoO at Vlad as he moved, but it missed. Vlad's four _magic missiles_ did 5+3+5+2=15 points of damage to the ghost, as he succeeded on his SR roll with an 18+7=25. Vlad also took 3 points of bleeding damage from the three slashes he received from the ghost's claws. Zoe takes a full attack action on the ghost, missing on her first attack 1+20-5=16, but hitting on her second 10+20-5=25 and third 14+15-5=24 attacks. Her second attack does 8+12=20 plus 7 points of holy damage. Her third attack misses due to the ghost's incorporeality (42 on d100). This is her first round of haste. Ghost takes another AoO at Burrow as he moves in, hitting with a claw for 6 points but Burrow's _stoneskin_ absorbs the damage (it's currently at 104/110). Burrow takes a swing at the ghost, 5+14=19, but the hit misses due to the darkness (16 on d100). The ghost takes a withdraw action into the ground, and does not provoke AoO from threatening characters.

At this point, I'm going to give the characters who've already declared their action this round but have yet to go (with the exception of Kiaros, since his action isn't dependent on the ghost) a chance to re-declare their actions for this round since their target has now vanished. Those who have already gone can (names in gray in the initiative order) also declare their actions for next round.

Kiaros' Stats: AC 11 (+1 size); hp 6; Init +0, Spd 10 ft.; Grp -1; Atk +4 melee (bite 1d3-2); Str 6, Dex 10, Con 12; Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +2.

Encounter Map​


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Vlad, while you are there, maybe you can take a look at the statue, if it has any inscriptions, which might tell us more about this apparition or this place in general.”_

Considerably slowing down all of a sudden and taking a step back from the scene, Zoe tightly grips the handle of her sword with one hand, while using her other to perform the complex gestures meant to invoke the divine power of Shaundakul while forming words of prayer with her lips. The moment she has her spell cast her hand touches her chest and revigorating magic flows into her body, starting to close her many wounds.


OOC: _Boots of Speed_ no longer active; 5 ft. step to F7; Casting _extended Vigor_ (duration 44 rounds).


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 13, 2004)

Vlad shrugs and takes a quick look at the statue, to see if there are any obvious markings.  He then, muttering a grim benediction and with a burst of bright red positive energy, heals himself.

*OOC*: Quick glance at statue, _lay on hands_ (10 hp, bringing his totals up to 56/61 hp).


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

Kiaros recoils when he senses the true nature of the worm, amazed he didn't recognize the Larva for what it was. Mixed with pity for the pathetic creature is a strong dreadful realization that this is the kind of creature he would have turned into if he had failed to cheat death. With a blubbering sigh he turns away from an introspection that had become suddenly painful. 

He looks around trough the beady eyes of his new form at the library around it. Fighting a strong pang of hunger he begins to move around, rummaging in the piles of ancient books for the treasure he had traveled to Torch to find.

If he finds other books which appear to be valuable, fine and expensive covers, artistically handwritten or just particularly old tomes, he'll put them in a little pile of their own. He had never been able to overcome the instincts of thievery.

(I'm hoping the thing has arms...)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*Blade pauses as the retreat of the ghost, and holds her power within herself.*

"Is everyone doing all right?" she asks, looking around to see if Rupert managed to survive the encounter.  "How about we get inside before he comes back?"


----------



## Ashy (Dec 13, 2004)

Burrow nods knowingly, seeing as he had the final blow upon the creature (at least in his mind) and he sets pats avalance lovingly.  "All t'was needed was a little mephling ta get th' job done, eh?"  He winks at Zoe playfully...


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Ya, I think you scared it away, Burrow,”_ Zoe says, while winking back.

Turning to Blade, she adds: _“I doubt it will be hindered inside, it can pass through walls after all.”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 13, 2004)

From somewhere in the darkness by the front gate comes Rupert's wavering voice, "Horrible ghost iz gone, yes, yes? *yip*"


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Ya, I think you scared it away, Burrow,”_ Zoe says, while winking back.




Burrow chuckles and begins looking around for possible clues as to the creature's origin or its reason (if any) for attacking...


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> From somewhere in the darkness by the front gate comes Rupert's wavering voice, "Horrible ghost iz gone, yes, yes? *yip*"




The mephling cocks a brow, "Perhaps, lil'one, but it may come back wit' friends...You and Claw look afta the hounds, won't ya now?"


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2004)

Flaust stayed as still as she could. She imagined herself a statue, a marble effigy of a Tiefling Goddess, created to ward over the spirits of lost bedclothes. 

It was watching her - she "knew" it. 

The bed.... Out of the corner of her eye, she found it hard to tell now, but she "knew' it's eyes had found her as she slithered in through the window. Bed's were known to be quite dangerous in some parts (You know?). 

The pale-skinned girl holds still and counts to ten, then, with a feral scream leaps onto the bed and hacks at it with her sword. Dust and fabric and a little down fly everywhere and once she felt quite sure that his particular bed would harm no-one ever again, she hopped off an searched about the room for any treasures before going to the door to peer at what could be outside waiting for her.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 14, 2004)

OOC: ROTFL!!!!!  Oh, sooo perfectly BARMY!!!  Bravo!!!  Bravo!!!


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 14, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> The mephling cocks a brow, "Perhaps, lil'one, but it may come back wit' friends...You and Claw look afta the hounds, won't ya now?"



"W-with... with friends!?" yelps Rupert. "Iz not dead? *yip* Iz gone off to get friends!? I not knows waily ghost-things have friends!" he laments. 

_OOC: Aw, screw it, we're dropping out of initiative. It'll get too messy trying to keep this in rounds._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 14, 2004)

Both Vlad and Zoe take a little time to tend to their wounds while the others take stock and Hrothgeat flits over to rejoin his master. Vlad takes a quick glance at the statue he's standing next to but there's nothing terribly remarkable about it-- it appears to be an eroded effigy of a human male, with vines and creepers growing out of its many cracks. [Vlad rolled Spot 16+3=19] A worn inscription chiseled into its base reads, "Daruib Chamek."

Now that they're no longer in the heat of battle, everyone near the cemetery notices that this area of the courtyard is colder than usual, even for Torch, with an unusual oppressiveness of the spirit that seems to draw the joy and warmth out of life and light. Vlad, who is most conversant with the ways of the dead and undead, recognizes it as the taint of negative energy, which flows unusually strong here. He also recalls seeing arcane runes etched into the ghost's flesh (nearly burned into its soul, one might say), which by his experience was highly irregular... though unfortunately, its significance is lost on him.

From somewhere in the depths of the mansion, comes a single loud scream, sounding suspiciously Flaust-like though not particularly terror-filled. More predatory-like, really. It doesn't come again.

Flaust: 



Spoiler



[Flaust rolled Search 6+9=15] After valiantly vanquishing the nefarious bed (hah! it will never bother sleepers again!), she gives the room a quick once-over and discovers that despite initial appearances, there is _nothing_ of value in the room. The chest of drawers is completely empty, the golden gleam on the dented mirror frame is just gilt, and the mattress and pillows on the bed are filled with sawdust, not feathers. It seems like someone went to the trouble of making the place _look_ nice at a casual glance, without ever intending to ever live here. [Flaust rolled Listen 15+7=22] Moving to the door, she sees only a dark and musty hallway with doors all along its length (see last combat map) though she can hear something shuffling? dragging? in room across and to the left from hers.



Kiaros: 



Spoiler



[Kiaros rolled Search 8+18=26] Inching his way tediously around in the library and gathering books, he quickly comes to the realization after coming across the fifth copy of "The Succubus and the Chaste Paladin" that the place is filled with multiples of common books full of mostly useless information or dubious entertainment value. It seems like someone went to the trouble of making the place _look_ impressive at a casual glance, as if it was only for show and they never intended the library to be actually used. His ruminations are briefly interrupted by a savage scream coming from somewhere nearby, sounding rather Flaust-like but not especially alarmed, followed by strange whumping noises.



_OOC: Wow, I just realized there's not one rank of Knowledge (Arcana) amongst the lot of you..._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 14, 2004)

_OOC: Oh yeah, and I nearly forgot to mention: yes, the worm-thing has arms. Little withered ones, but they're sufficient for moving books around. No legs though. Not anymore.... _


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2004)

He continues searching for a little while, but soon decides that anything of value would probably be kept at a safer location. He slips out of his borrowed flesh, unwilling to stay in that pathetic form for another second, and makes his way towards where the scream emanated from.
_It's so like Flaust,_ he thinks with a smile,_ getting into trouble._


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

While her body is mending slowly but steadily, Zoe keeps up with her original plan and moves towards the entrance of the mansion, intent to enter.

_“Sounds like Flaust is already inside. Let's see what she has found.”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2004)

Vlad sighs, wishing that less of his time training as a wizard was spent in actual battle and more in study — maybe then he'd know the significance of the runes.  Shrugging, he tries to cast a _lesser restoration_ on himself, knowing at least that the negative energy that suffuses the area will make it at least slightly difficult.  "Flaust's already inside?  While we were here fighting that ghost?  That little witch."  The dwarf attempts to be angry, but his better nature, his knowledge of Flaust's typical behavior, and his normal laconic self all combine to make it sound flatter, less involved, and, in the end, not really that angry.  By the time he gets to "witch," the dwarf has the beginnings of a small smile in his eyes, but it never touches his mouth or the rest of his face.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

"Flaust getting in trouble?  This surprises everyone... how?" Blade points out with amused exasperation.  Shaking her head, she starts inside, trying to find the source of the scream.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Burrow merely chuckles, whistles to the hounds and Claw and calls Rupert to come along as he follows the group to investigate.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 15, 2004)

A curious Flaust, one eyebrow raised peers into the darkness of the corridor.

_Blasted bed was up to no good! Fancy trying to put one past me and think I'd fall for it's "I'm too cheap to be able to afford feathers in my quilt and pillows" act! I wonder if it has laid any other false trails about this cave?_

She of course, knew that the bed and room were actually a fabricated lie. And poorly done it seems. But common sense really did point out that the bed had to die. Making sure to remember to tell someone about the pretend bedroom, Flaust stepped cautiouslly out and sidled up to the dor where the shuffling noises were coming from. Taking a few seconds to make sure there were no surprises to jump out at her from the darkness, she gently and everso slowly turns the door handle and cranes her head around to peer inside.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 16, 2004)

The front doors of the mansion has been rusted in place after decades of disuse, and it takes the combined efforts of Donner, Blade, and Zoe to push them open with a loud screech that echoes off the stone walls of the entryway. Bits of aged wood break off in their hands.

With the patch of unnatural darkness still covering a considerable portion of the  northern part of the estate, the room is only dimly lit by wan reddish light coming through the small window to the south. It is enough to illuminate a decayed and ramshackle chamber, mostly bare save for threadbare tapestries hanging from the walls and broken bits of furniture piled in the corners. A thick covering of dust blankets everything; obviously no one has been in here in a very long time.

A single corridor leads deeper into the mansion's depths; Flaust stands just a little ways in, peering at something inside the room to the north (B), Kiaros' spectral form hovering just behind her.

Flaust: 



Spoiler



She moves cautiously down the empty hallway only to run into Kiaros floating through a side wall, looking somewhat amused. Otherwise, the hallway appears empty, and the only tracks in the dust are her own. A quick glance into the room he just exited from reveals that it is a ruined library, with some sort of worm _thing_ happily munching on books strewn all across the floor, perfectly oblivious to the most amount of excitement the place has seen in decades. A loud protest by the rusty hinges of the front entrance announces the arrival of the rest of the party.



Kiaros: 



Spoiler



The worm thing immediately returns to its little book pile and  starts blithely feeding again as soon as Kiaros releases control of it. He moves towards where he heard the scream only to run into Flaust creeping down the hallway towards the library door. She is covered in sawdust and sporting a self-satisfied smirk. The screech of the front door behind him tells him that the rest of party have also entered the manor.



Map of Mansion​*Key:* A= entryway, B= library, C= ????, D= ????, E= ????, F= bedroom, G= ????. (???? indicates unknown rooms)


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 16, 2004)

Flaust's mouth twitched from a smirk into a look of annoyance. What was sat in the room was fat. And it ate books. And it was fat, and, it was eating books... Anything that ate books was obviously a total waste of space and not worth her attention. Afterall, everyone knew books were best kept to sell to clueless primes who were easily taken in with lies of which demon prince of the Abyss had previously owned them.

The tiefling saw her friends enter and singled out Vlad. Her smirk returned. Oooohhhh Vla-adddd? She sing-songed out to the grim dwarf. We guessed we would find something of interest here in this shabby mansion and we did - your last love interest! Come retrieve her from her intellectual feast and retame that heart that once left you out in the cold. Her manner of speech was quite unlike anything her friends had heard her use before. None of the usual course Hive street urchin was recognizable, but the gentle and alluring lilt of a high-born lady was very apparent.

Not waiting for a reply, the small girl walks off down the corridor 



Spoiler



Towards the door of Room C, where she will again listen briefly at the door before gently opening it and peering inside.


 her saunter a surprisingly noble, strut compared to her usual cocky gait.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Seeing that Flaust does not seem endangered... not more than usually at least... Zoe heads off to the first room to the right, slightly shaking her head.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

*Blade rolls her eyes, and peers in to see what Flaust is talking about.  Wrinkling her nose at the ugly creature, she then joins Zoe across the hall at the doorway to the room opposite the library.*


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Inwardly shrugging Kiaros moves towards room C to see what he can see, the negative energy in the building giving him a pleasant feeling of being a little less dead.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

Burrow moves to the doorway of the library and stops dead in his tracks.  A frown overcomes his features as he takes in the horrific abomination before him.  A mental itch forms in the back of his brain - an itch that really needs scratching.  "So we're just gonna march about this place whilst this...THING...wallows about, devouring books that might lend us precious information?"  The displeasure and tinge of sarcasm is evident in his voice.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow moves to the doorway of the library and stops dead in his tracks.  A frown overcomes his features as he takes in the horrific abomination before him.  A mental itch forms in the back of his brain - an itch that really needs scratching.  "So we're just gonna march about this place whilst this...THING...wallows about, devouring books that might lend us precious information?"  The displeasure and tinge of sarcasm is evident in his voice.




"The thing is harmless, a lost soul that was once human." Kiaros answers without turning towards him, a note of sadness in his voice. "The books appear to be worthless."


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

Burrow arches a brow, but says nothing...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 16, 2004)

Vlad, who had followed but remained quiet until now (as he had no real good response to Flaust's teasing), turns to Burrow.  "Is that really any way to be talking about one of my old flames?"  The dwarf, a twinkle in his eyes from the pleasure of actually having a response to someone's teasing, tries to see if he can get any closer to the books that are not being eaten so as to see their titles and so on.  If he gets too close, he'll ask the thing if she's read anything interesting lately.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

Burrow opens his mouth to apologize, but seems confused by the dwarf's teasings...  The usually talkative mephling closes his mouth and shrugs his shoulders, moving back to the door to see if Rupert, the hounds, and Claw are coming along.

Claw, who seemed to be watching the spot where the ghost was only a few moments before, finally senses that his friend is looking for him.  Shaking his massive head, the dire badger moves over to the door, looking warily back to the graveyard every other step.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 17, 2004)

The room across from the library appears to be another empty bedroom, in the same shabby condition as the rest of the place, though the bed in this one doesn't sport large stab wounds. Blade and Zoe do a quick check of the room and don't find anything more threatening than some dust bunnies of an unusual size lurking under the furniture.

Vlad moves into the library only to be summarily ignored by its sole occupant (as long as he doesn't try to take the book it's eating away from it or prod it with a sharp object). The worm thing watches the coming and goings of various people with mild disinterest, making little grunts of pleasure as it gnaws contentedly on thick tome. It seems quite incapable of communication as all attempts to talk to it are met with blank stares and more chewing noises. Looking at the books themselves, Vlad quickly discovers the truth of Kiaros' words-- there are multiple copies of the same books, many of which were of dubious value to be begin with, information or entertainment-wise. Who needed four copies of all ten volumes of "The Temptation of Elminster" anyway?

In the next room (C) over, Kiaros and Flaust find another largish chamber that appears to have once served as an alchemist's laboratory of some sort. It is dominated by long tables covered with glassware and tools, most of them broken or rusted past the point of use. Various containers from bottles to jars to barrels line the shelves, labels faded and peeling from years of neglect.

The dogs follow Donner and Claw inside, with Rupert bringing up the rear. The kobold still has the little dagger Blade handed him out, and he looks around the entry room nervously, eyeing the ratty tapestries as if he was afraid they'd come to life and eat him. Lots of things ate kobolds. Why not malevolent wall furnishings?

Flaust: 



Spoiler



[Flaust rolled Spot 19+11] As she is sauntering down the hallway towards the last room on the left, the subtle glimmer of a planar portal coming from the door at the end of the hall catches her eye.



Map of Mansion​*Key:* A= entryway, B= library, C= laboratory D= bedroom E= ????, F= bedroom, G= ????. (???? indicates unknown rooms)

_OOC: As a point of clarification, Serpenteye, the unusual concentration of negative energy is only found in the little graveyard in the courtyard; the manor doesn't possess any excess negative energies.

And my apologies to any Elminster fans-- just a bit 'o gentle joshing there... _


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Slowly making her way down the corridor, Zoe stops at the next door to the right and opens it to check the interior.

_“This doesn't look like there is much to find here, except for dust and dirt. I hope this lead isn't going to turn into a dead end. Maybe there is a flight of stairs leading down somewhere?”_

 Zoe has put her sword back into the scabbard on her back meanwhile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 17, 2004)

"Well, let's check out the rest of the building before we go knocking on walls and floors, shall we?" Blade suggests, and takes the next room on the right.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 17, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> In the next room (C) over, Kiaros and Flaust find another largish chamber that appears to have once served as an alchemist's laboratory of some sort. It is dominated by long tables covered with glassware and tools, most of them broken or rusted past the point of use. Various containers from bottles to jars to barrels line the shelves, labels faded and peeling from years of neglect.




Kiaros, noting the decrepit state of the room and with neither knowlege nor interest in alchemy, makes a cirquit around the room, then moves on. Using his unual methods me begins searching for hidden rooms or compartments in the walls and floor.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 17, 2004)

Shrugging, Vlad heads off to follow Blade, Zoë, and the rest.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 18, 2004)

Kai.... O?  Flaust turned to see where the ghosty-elf was, but guessed he had gone off on one of his "search for more things that are 'obviously SO MUCH more important' jaunts". She walked down the hall and stood before the "glowy door" a finger tapping at her lower lip in contemplation.

_A glowy doorthing! Now, I have to do something here. Yes, something important and urgent. Umm.... No, I washed my underwear before I left the Cage, and besides, I haven't worn their other side yet. Hrm... Now what was it again?_ 

The girl jumped in the air with realisation and a whoop(!) and straightened herself, readying to open the door and see what was on the other side. Before she could decide whther it was worth her while actually going through, that is.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 18, 2004)

Burrow pokes his head into the lab, hoping that maybe he can find some rare herbs or something of the sort.  _'Won't hurt to look...'_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 18, 2004)

Blade, Vlad, and Zoe poke their heads into the next room (E) to find _yet_ another empty, dilapidated bedroom. As manors go, this one certainly is repetitious.

[Kiaros rolled Search 7+18=25] Fwooshing through the walls and floors, he finds no secret chambers or compartments in the laboratory... just a few mouseholes that aren't even worth the dried rodent droppings in them.

[Burrow rolled Int 12+0=12] Alchemy wasn't exactly his strong point but as Burrow peruses the laboratory shelves, he suspects that like the library next to it, this room is mostly for show. It seemed to be missing a few vital components, like braziers for heating mixtures or scales for measuring compounds or a number of those bizarre twisty glassware he always saw in other labs. He does find some mild salts and acids among the bottles on the shelves, though not the full complement of chemicals and reagents one would expect.

Map of Mansion​*Key:* A= entryway, B= library, C= laboratory D= bedroom E= bedroom, F= bedroom, G= ????. (???? indicates unknown rooms)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 18, 2004)

The mephling exits the lab, brow cocked, and quickly catches up with the others.  "There be somethin' wrong here - all of this seems more fer show than anythin'.  Multiple copies of books in th' library, the lab's not properly stocked in any manner - t'is as if someone was tryin' ta make this place seem to be something that it is not..."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 18, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Kai.... O?  Flaust turned to see where the ghosty-elf was, but guessed he had gone off on one of his "search for more things that are 'obviously SO MUCH more important' jaunts". She walked down the hall and stood before the "glowy door" a finger tapping at her lower lip in contemplation.
> 
> _A glowy doorthing! Now, I have to do something here. Yes, something important and urgent. Umm.... No, I washed my underwear before I left the Cage, and besides, I haven't worn their other side yet. Hrm... Now what was it again?_
> 
> The girl jumped in the air with realisation and a whoop(!) and straightened herself, readying to open the door and see what was on the other side. Before she could decide whther it was worth her while actually going through, that is.



Before Flaust could actually lay a hand on the doorknob, a low, moaning sound disturbs the peace of the mansion. It quickly grows into a high-pitched whine and an inky shape pulls itself together from the very shadows around the doorway. It coalesces into a dark-skinned gargoyle-like creature with a pair of horns curled around a vaguely demonic visage. Its glowing red eyes gleam like embers in the dark hallway. "Thou shalt not pass," it booms in a deep, hollow monotone. Though it does not attack, it looks ready to defend the door if need be.

The Just-So-Everyone-Knows-Where-They-Are Map​


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 18, 2004)

Burrow: 



Spoiler



[Burrow rolled Spot 10+10=20] When he steps into the hallway, he can make out the subtle gleam of a portal just behind the bulk of the guardian creature.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Blade takes in the empty room with a sigh, and goes to step back into the hallway.*

"There may be some kind of hidden compartment here, but we can search after we know what's in the last room," she says.  As she enters the hallway, she starts and brings up _Silver Slayer,_ her dire flail, at the sight of the ghost-demon.  "Flaust, get away!"


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2004)

Kiaros, drawn by the noice, moves towards the demon trough the ceiling. Looking down from it from above he thinks to himself; _Now, that's much better._

(ooc: Does it appear to be corporeal?)


----------



## Ashy (Dec 18, 2004)

'_Not again..._', Burrow thinks to himself.  He then bellows, "Th' creature's guardin' a portal, suren!"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 18, 2004)

"It is?"  Vlad furrows his brow and watches carefully, waiting to see what people do.  "Maybe there's a way we can get by it (a password?) without fighting; it's not attacked us yet."


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 18, 2004)

Face scrunched up and eyes shut tightly, Flaust was rather surprised to not have felt those words sprayed at her as well as bellowed. _One of the few  joys of "ghost-daemons"! No bad breath!_

With pale-skinned shrug and a small nod, Flaust starts to turn and walk back the way she came from, Right you are! she replied sauntering right past her team mates toward the front door.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Hearing the noise in the corridor outside, Zoe sticks her head through the door to see what's happening there. Since the ghostly gargoyle does not yet seem to be attacking, she hesitates herself and listens to what the others are saying.

_“A password... just try the name of the one we are looking for here maybe? Tell him we are here to meet Daru ib Shamiq.”_


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

Donner groans, but relaxes as he slumps back and rubs between Grizzles ears, the other three dogs surrounding him with anxious licks after being frightened by the big ghost.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 20, 2004)

Burrow walks up to the ghost-demon, but does not get within striking distance.  "Why can we not pass, guardian?"


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 21, 2004)

Unlike the ghost that confront you in the courtyard, this creatures seems quite solid and corporeal, despite the odd manner of its manifestation. Its great wings, though mostly useless here in the narrow hallway, serves admirably to block all access to the door beyond (excepting Kiaros, of course).

Since Flaust makes no attempt to attack nor move past it, it leaves her be, though its attention shifts to Burrow as the mephling approachs. "My master commands me thusly. None shall disturb him," it replies tonelessly. Its manner of speaking is strange, archaic.

Vlad: 



Spoiler



[Vlad rolled Spot 18+3=21] Peering around the bulk of the creature, he can make out the telltale glimmer of a portal in the doorway, just as Burrow said.



Blade: 



Spoiler



[Blade rolled Spot 11+1=12] Taking a cue from Burrow, she looks for the telltale glimmer of a portal beyond the creature, but its bulk blocks her view and she is unable to make out anything at the moment.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_Maybe the guardian will react to any of the words we found in the last few weeks_, Zoe thinks to herself, then steps out of the doorway and into the corridor, to boldly confront the guardian.

_“We are here to see your master, Daru ib Shamiq, in a matter linked to the Maeldur. Now let us pass, guardian of the Gloom.”_


----------



## Ashy (Dec 21, 2004)

Burrow looks from the creature, to Zoe, and then back to the creature, nodding slightly...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 21, 2004)

Vlad relaxes and waits to see if Zoë can somehow convince the creature to move away from the portal.  _Perhaps there's another way — an offering?  Some sort of "key"?_  The dwarf continues to ruminate on this, holding back any suggestions until he's certain of them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 21, 2004)

Kiaros hovers on the edge of violence, waiting for his companions to talk their way past the guardian. He prepares himself for taking posession of the fiend if they should fail.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 22, 2004)

"My master hast not spoken to anyone for many long ages but his last instructions to me were very explicit," the guardian rumbles, unmoved by Zoe's command. "I cannot permit thee to pass." It pauses uncharacteristically for moment, then a trace of emotion enters its flat voice. "However, if thou shouldst absolve of me of my _geas_... then I would be responsible for the portal no longer."


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 22, 2004)

About to exit the manour, Flaust's ears picked up the Guardian's words and span about. No! She shouted running back toward her friends. No releasing from gae's's's or anything else of the sort! She panted slightly and leaned heavily on Zoe's shoulder and continued. If'n you've been a bad one to have been left this burdensome punishment, then you'll stay put and like it! She berated the Guardian, finger wagging in it's direction. 

There must be some other password we can use or somethin'? This time obviously addressing the group.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 22, 2004)

Burrow nods at Flaust's words, and adds his own, "Or likely ye'll run amok, causin' death and horror should we free ya.  I think that'll not be th' path we'll be troddin', lad..."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 22, 2004)

"Absolve you of your geas?  If we did this, what would happen — aside from being able to pass through the portal?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“What exactly are your instructions?”_ Zoe asks the guardian.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 22, 2004)

The guardian bristles slightly at Flaust's scolding, not so dispassionate as not to evince some indignation at her reading of its situation. "I am not _geased_ here as punishment," it growls stiffly. "I was summoned and bound here by Daru ib Shamiq to guard yonder portal to mine utmost ability. But it has been centuries since my master has bestirred himself and the empty years grow wearisome." It shrugs and its voice returns to its previous impassivity. "However, if thou truly seekest passage, then thou must either absolve my _geas_ or release me into the embrace of death if thou art able. Either way, I wouldst be free of this tedious duty."

Its ruby gaze shifts to Vlad. "Shouldst thou manage the former, nothing would happen. I would depart peacefully and thou mayest explore the chambers beyond to thine heart's content. I have little interest in these mortal realms, and even less of its inhabitants. Shouldst thou choose the latter, then a great deal of mayhem will likely result." It seems neither elated nor dismayed by the possibility... merely resigned.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Zoe recalls what she knows about a _Geas_ spell.


OOC: Spellcraft +17.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 23, 2004)

Zoe: 



Spoiler



[Zoe rolled Spellcraft 15+17=32] She's heard of _geas_ before, though they usually don't last this long. However, it's possible that a the guardian was bound was some very high-level variant of the standard spell (see PHB)-- if Daru ib Shamiq was from the clan that sired the General of Gehenna, he must be quite powerful indeed. Regardless, _geas_ may only be ended by fulfilling the conditions of the _geas_ (which may be different from the 'day-to-day' instructions of guarding the portal-- that is, the creature may have a set of instructions for dealing with intruders, but have a different set of conditions for fulfillment of its _geas_). She's heard they might also be broken by a _remove curse_ but that requires a caster more powerful than the one who laid the _geas_ in the first place.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 23, 2004)

In response to the ghost-demon's words, Burrow harumphs slightly, but otherwise says nothing....


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“There must be some condition to end this unusual spell. Normally it should have been gone long ago, but it must be a very powerful spell from a very powerful magician. I don't think we have the means to end it otherwise.”_

Zoe then turns to the guardian once again.

_“When will you have fulfilled your Geas, guardian, can you tell us, what your master has ordered you to do?”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 27, 2004)

The guardian shrugs. "If the _geas_ were abated, then my actions would be mine own once more and not subject to the whims of my master... 'twould be irrelevant for him to give me orders and I would not follow them in any case." It looks vaguely hopeful. "Dost thou wish to wish to break the _geas_? None have been able to fathom its significance but perhaps thou mayest succeed where others hath failed. Certainly, few enough have bothered speaking to me at all."

Reciting, the monster repeats the words Daru ib Shamiq had said to it so many years ago on the day of its summoning:

_"By the iron chains of oath I bind thee,
Until the ends of time should find thee.
But the strictest of duty may be tempered by charity,
Given freely and without the presumption of surety.
For if another should ever grant thee thy dearest gift,
Then by its light in the gloom unseen, thy onus will lift."_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 27, 2004)

"I think the keys for us here are in the last two couplets, lines three through five.  But what sense of "surety" are we looking at here?"  Content to ruminate on the riddle a little bit more, the dwarf keeps his initial suspicions to himself, silently saying a small prayer in case of the worst.  _If it should come to *that*, Lady, grant me hope of your eventual embrace._


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“I would be glad to lift this bonds off you, but, alas, it sounds like another person must take your place.”_


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

After a moment contemplating over a few words, Zoe whispers: _“Don't forget me!”_

Then she turns to the guardian again.

_“*I grant thee thy freedom, guardian. From this moment forth, thy bonds shalth be lifted!*”_


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 27, 2004)

Flaust's eye's widen as Zoe's words reverberate in a sickening slow-motion effect in her head. NooOOOooooOOooooooo!!!! Her equally slowed and appropriately deepened yell comes out.
Little does Flaust know, that her actions are equally as "slow-motion'd" and so she acts out her "mad rush" to stop Zoe, though for everyone else, it just looks like she is acting slow and looks as silly as any mime one might see outside the Great Bazaar in Sigil. 

(NB - Flaust by no means stops nor even reaches Zoe and so truly looks nothing but silly.)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 27, 2004)

Vlad sighs, suspecting his fears have been confirmed.  "Are you sure, lass?  It's a high price to pay."  The dour dwarf looks a little beaten and somewhat shaken.  It was one thing for him to consider it, and perhaps even do it, but it was another thing entirely for her to do it.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 27, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“A great man once said, while explaining my divine bond to me: ‘Aid those in need and trust in the Helping Hand.’ And this is what I do.”_


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 27, 2004)

As Zoe finishes her sentence, Flaust makes a strange strangling noise and falls uncermoniously to the ground and curls up into a slow-motion ball.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> After a moment contemplating over a few words, Zoe whispers: _“Don't forget me!”_
> 
> Then she turns to the guardian again.
> 
> _“*I grant thee thy freedom, guardian. From this moment forth, thy bonds shalth be lifted!*”_



Zoe's words hang heavily in the hushed air for a long moment and then, silently, the subtle shadows lingering around the doorway and guardian melts away like morning dew before the sun, leaving the hallway dim still, but startlingly normal in a way it _hadn't_ been.

She holds breath, and waits for the chains of Shamiq's _geas_ to fall upon her instead, but nothing happens. She feels the same as she always does, unfettered by the unnatural compulsion of a spell.

The creature looks surprised, then delighted as it flexes its claws and wings tentatively, as if testing the boundaries of some unseen cage and finding them gone. A look of gratitude appears on its face and it smiles toothily, bowing low at Zoe's feet. "Thou hast my eternal gratitude, lady, for daring to extend thyself in altruism in a place that has none," it rumbles humbly. "I thank you from the bottom of mine heart." It hesitates a moment, then adds in a self-conscious tone, "...It pains me to impose further, but I have one more favor to ask of thee, lady, if thou permits it?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2004)

*Blade looks at Zoe with an expression of great respect, and gives her a small bow.*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 31, 2004)

Vlad, curious, waits to hear what the guardian wants.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 31, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

After voicing a thankful prayer to Shaundakul and wiping away a drop of sweat, Zoe turns to the guardian and says: _“Every creature deserves to wander wherever it wants to. This includes you and me as well. I cannot make you any promises, but I am willing to listen to what you have to ask. So, speak on!”_


OOC: Using Sense Motive (+17) to find out if the guardian is trustworthy, while they talk.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 31, 2004)

[Zoe rolled Sense Motive 11+17=28] She senses nothing but sincerity and gratitude from the beast currently paying obeisance at her feet; its smile showed it had more teeth than any reasonable creature ought but nothing of its words or manner have the ring of subterfuge or artifice.

The creature bows its horned head, "Then name me, as it pleases thee... I have none, and would fain carry an appellation from mine liberator to start my new existence." This, Zoe knows, is a great honor, for names have power, and can shaped the ones who bear them.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 31, 2004)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“A great honor, I will have to think about that for a while.”_

Zoe smile faintly, while thinking about an appropriate name.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 1, 2005)

Peeping up from her fetal position, Flaust grins from ear to ear at the mention of naming the toothy guardian. Fido! Name it Fido! Or Squeeker! Or Lassie! Or Pete! Or Meat-hook! Or Elminster! Or, Or or......  And she go's on to list umpteen more.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 1, 2005)

Burrow cocks a muddy-colored brow, but otherwise remains silent, watching the events unfold...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2005)

Kiaros breathes a proverbial sigh of relief that he hadn't needed to interfere. His greatest fear, besides his fear of death, was to be trapped like ghosts so often were by their own obsessions. A spell like this one were just too similar. Now, with the gease broken it would be safe to take posession of the fiend... something Zoe would no doubt oppose...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 3, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

After a few moments, Zoe says: _“I know, that names carry quite a bit of power, but I do not want to take this power away from you, so I chose a name, which represents yourself as I see you here. I will call you *Rockhorn the Reborn*.”_


OOC: Sorry, this sounds like a monster from Diablo , can't think of a really good name for a gargoyle (apart from Goliath, that is ).


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 3, 2005)

"Rockhorn the Reborn," it rumbles to itself slowly, rolling the name around on its tongue and nods, pleased. "A fine name, lady. I shall wear it with pride." It stands up and plucks a few strands of dark fur from its pelt and carefully hands them to Zoe. "If thou shouldst ever find thyself in need of assistance, scatter these hairs to the winds whilst invoking the name Rockhorn the Reborn and I shall appear to aid thee the best that I am able."

The creature inclines its head at the rest of the party in farewell and abruptly shifts, disappearing from view in the blink of an eye. All that's left of its erstwhile presence is some hoofprints in the dust. Before you stands the doorway it had been guarding, looking exactly the same as the other doors lining the corridor.

During the exchange, Rupert had cautiously crept up behind Burrow and now gives the mephling a timid tug on his sleeve to catch his attention. The kobold points at Zoe, though only when he thinks she isn't looking. "Zoe helps big demon beast like Burrow help me, even though she no hafta... *yip* Why? Why yous help people for no reason?" he asks in a whisper, looking confused.

Blade: 



Spoiler



[Blade rolled Spot 17+1=18] With the creature now out of the way, you are able to make out the faint glimmer of a portal from the edges of the closed doorway.



_OOC: A name that sounds like it came from Diablo isn't bad for a vaguely demonic-looking thing, really. It certainly has the whole curling horns bit going for it.  Though Goliath would have been a good name too._


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 4, 2005)

Watching the Beetroot the Reborn give his thanks and pull out his short and curlies as a gift for Zoe caused Flaust to giggle a little. She had seen this coming a mile off. Poor, poor Zoe. Now she would have to bear Beetroot's children. She shuddered at the thought.....

The portal now free for the party to enter, Flaust flips to her feet and dusts herself off.

She motions to the glowing doorway with a thumb, Shall I check i' out then? and makes to enter with much confidence in her strides.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 4, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Zoe takes the offered bits of fur and puts them away while nodding a last time at the demon-gargoyle's departure. _“I hope you remember this day...”_ she says, after the creature has vanished, speaking of the granting of freedom rather than the promise.

Then she turns to Flaust.

_“Milady,”_ she says, while bowing down in a curtsy and performing a wide gesture with her arm towards the door, a faint smile playing around her lips.

_“Be careful, there could be more than just one way the entrance is guarded.”_


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 4, 2005)

With a cheeky grin and wink, Flaust draws Clipper out of it's scabbard and, with her fingers holding her nostrils shut as though she were about to jump into a deep pool of water, she bounds the last steps to the portal and with an abrupt halt, carefully tip-toes through.....


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 4, 2005)

Vlad stays quiet and watches the portal to see if Flaust comes back and what to do next.  _Well, that worked out.  Nasty thing, eternity._


----------



## Ashy (Jan 4, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> During the exchange, Rupert had cautiously crept up behind Burrow and now gives the mephling a timid tug on his sleeve to catch his attention. The kobold points at Zoe, though only when he thinks she isn't looking. "Zoe helps big demon beast like Burrow help me, even though she no hafta... *yip* Why? Why yous help people for no reason?" he asks in a whisper, looking confused.




Burrow chuckles, "Ahhh, lad.  Y'see, some folk care about others and try an' help 'em whenever they can.  I know t'is a world far removed from your's, but most decent and lovin' folk try and help those in the world, not rule o'er it..."  He smiles lovingly and pats the kobold on the back gently.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

A smile creases the gruff face of Donner, a rare occasion indeed.  "Well put lass, now shall we be gett'n on then?"

He calls Aegis, Tor and Arbor to his side, giving each of them a playful tussle on the head, he whispers to them to watch over the little one known as Rupert if things get rough.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

A smile creases the gruff face of Donner, a rare occasion indeed.  "Well put lass, now shall we be gett'n on then?"

He calls Aegis, Tor and Arbor to his side, giving each of them a playful tussle on the head, he whispers to them to watch over the little one known as Rupert if things get rough.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 5, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow chuckles, "Ahhh, lad.  Y'see, some folk care about others and try an' help 'em whenever they can.  I know t'is a world far removed from your's, but most decent and lovin' folk try and help those in the world, not rule o'er it..."  He smiles lovingly and pats the kobold on the back gently.



This obviously is a foreign concept to Rupert, who gives Burrow a highly dubious look but gives his words some thought anyway. "*yip* Iz it bad to want to rule the world?" he asks earnestly, after a moment.

Meanwhile, opening the door reveals a plane of utter inky blackness in which absolutely nothing can be discerned, instead of leading out to the rear of the mansion's overgrown courtyard as expected. Flaust bounds up to it and as she tip-toes the last few steps through, it appears to the rest of you as if she had been bodily sucked right into the void without so much as a by-your-leave.

Flaust: 



Spoiler



You feel a great force wrenching you through the plane of the doorway as soon as your foot crosses its threshold. Passing through the portal feels like moving through a jellied membrane, and the air on the other side is unpleasantly warm and moist. The sensible stone and wooden walls of the mansion have been replaced by a cave generously covered in slime. You appear to be at one end of a large, roundish chamber poorly lit by a rusty glow with no discernible source. It is _hot_ here... not volcano hot, but definitely well above body-temperature hot.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> This obviously is a foreign concept to Rupert, who gives Burrow a highly dubious look but gives his words some thought anyway. "*yip* Iz it bad to want to rule the world?" he asks earnestly, after a moment.




Burrow replies smoothly, without missing a beat, "If your version of rulin' requires that others are needlessly hurt, then, aye - t'is a bad thin' indeed...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 5, 2005)

Vlad evaluates the portal's inky blackness approvingly, but with an underlying concern and skepticism.  "Now there's a portal that I can appreciate.  Do you suppose Flaust's okay?"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 5, 2005)

"Only one way ta find out", Burrow remarks manner-of-factly.  He draws _Avalanche_, whistles for Claw and then steps into the portal.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 5, 2005)

Kiaros hovers trough the portal, letting himself be seen for a moment before he once again pass into the stone.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 6, 2005)

Shrugging, the dwarf follows, with Hrothgeat in tow.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Donner grins, with a nod of his helmeted head he trots Grizzle through the gate, his three other hounds following on his heels.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 6, 2005)

Allowing her eyes to get used to the new lighting and giving her body a moment to try to get at least a little accustomed with the heat, Flaust first takes in the details of the slimy cave 



Spoiler



Spot +11


, then doing her best to move from cover to cover, scouts on ahead a little to see what is about to greet her group. 



Spoiler



Hide +15, Listen +7


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 6, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Kiaros hovers trough the portal, letting himself be seen for a moment before he once again pass into the stone.



Kiaros floats through the portal only to find himself passing through the wall of the manor and right into the courtyard behind it. From this side, there is no door, only a blank wall of stone. Hmmm... apparently, his lack of a corporeal body is not conducive to portal activation, at least in this instance.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Being near the door, Zoe had stepped through the portal right after Flaust.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 6, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Kiaros floats through the portal only to find himself passing through the wall of the manor and right into the courtyard behind it. From this side, there is no door, only a blank wall of stone. Hmmm... apparently, his lack of a corporeal body is not conducive to portal activation, at least in this instance.




Kiaros looks around in confusion, shifting quickly into annoyance, then he floats back trough the wall, looking for a likely body to borrow. If he sees any kind of animal (not belonging to the party) he'll try to posess it.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 7, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Kiaros looks around in confusion, shifting quickly into annoyance, then he floats back trough the wall, looking for a likely body to borrow. If he sees any kind of animal (not belonging to the party) he'll try to posess it.



There are a few rodents scurrying around, and the book-eating worm-thing in the library, of course. Since Kiaros finds the worm-thing repellent, he opts for a nice, inconspicuous rat instead and scampers through the doorway after his friends. The animal's primitve, instinctual mind recoils in terror of the starless black of the portal and Kiaros feels a surge of adrenaline as its flight impulse is engaged, though it hardly seems aware that it is no longer in control of its body. Then the portal has him in its grip and he is bodily wrenched through....


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

OOC: Is Rupert comin'?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 7, 2005)

As each of you touch the inky darkness of the portal, you feel an incredible force wrenching you irresistibly through it, coupled with the incomparably disgusting sensation of moving through a jelly-like membrane. The air on the other side is unpleasantly warm and moist, and narrow corridor has been replaced by a large, roundish cavern covered with a thick buildup of greenish mucus. At the rear of the party, you hear Rupert declaring, "...heads are all barm-- ewwwww!", followed by a squelching noise and an outraged yip. It is hot here, uncomfortable so, and each of you are soon broiling in your respective habiliments, though the humidity is such that sweating brings no relief. The place is murkily lit by some unseen source of rust-colored light that casts a bloody tinge over everyone and everything.

Flaust barely has time to get her bearings before the rest of the party comes piling through behind her, panting dogs, growling badger, slimed kobold and all. She moves forward a little so they don't plow into her, keen eyes darting about for signs of a welcome, friendly or otherwise....

As the party sorts itself out, a large form is spurred to movement in the shadows of the far corner, and a surprisingly long, gray arm-- covered with dripping boils and scabs --reaches out into the light. The horrid arm beckons you a little closer, then bids you to stop. Now that you can see the shadowy form more clearly, you wish that you couldn't. Gray, flabby skin stretches tight over long, gangly bones in some places, yet hangs in multitudinous folds in others. Yellow, pus-filled eyes stare out at you but seem to see nothing. The thing stinks of age and disease.

Its mismatched jaw ops as if to speak. Then the twisted creature gives a heavy, wet sigh. "I've been waiting for you for a long, long time," it croaks.

Daru ib Shamiq​
Flaust: 



Spoiler



[Flaust rolled Spot 5+11=16, Listen 17+7=24] To her left and right, she can just make out narrow crevices in the rock that look like they might be passages to other chambers. Other than the creature's laborious breathing and the sounds of the party behind her, she hears nothing else.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 7, 2005)

Modrons! She cursed and wafted the air infront of her nose. This fiend's as lathly as they come!

Then, raising a curious eyebrow, Flaust stands in a crooked pose with fists on hips, her sword still in hand, dangling loosely it's tip touching the slime a little.Come to fink of it - he's a bit of a looker like me ol' man! 

Making sure she was out of the being's reach, she curtsie'd to the disgusting fellow. Allo there! I'm Princess Thinzabell of the Neverwanttogothere lands! These are my faithfull merry band of chefs and bakers. We came here to seek your secret recipe for making Hellchat a l'orange!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Immediately after entering, Zoe has stepped to the right to not block the way for others to come through the portal. It takes a moment to accommodate to the new surroundings and the annoying heat and humidity, and she is about to cast a spell of comfort, when her eyes catch the greyish form. While Flausts speaks to the being, Zoe mutters a quick prayer while weaving an invisible pattern with her free hand and starts to look at the creature from her position.


OOC: Casting _Detect Magic_.

Besides, how much time has passed since page 13? ;-) Most of the spells Zoe cast have a duration of 12 minutes, are those still active?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 7, 2005)

Zoe: 



Spoiler



Her _detect magic_ fizzles in the oppressive atmosphere, alerting her to the fact that they're very likely no longer in Torch (the Outlands), but on another plane. Suddenly, she recalls Badurth's words about Daubei's Obscure Woe, and how it was actually located in the first layer of Gehenna.... unfortunately, that doesn't help her knowing what spell key she needs to get her divination spells to work.



_OOC: It's been about 10 minutes since the end of the ghost battle so all her spells should still be up, except for the extended vigor. She should be at full hit points again._


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 7, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> As each of you touch the inky darkness of the portal, you feel an incredible force wrenching you irresistibly through it, coupled with the incomparably disgusting sensation of moving through a jelly-like membrane. The air on the other side is unpleasantly warm and moist, and narrow corridor has been replaced by a large, roundish cavern covered with a thick buildup of greenish mucus. At the rear of the party, you hear Rupert declaring, "...heads are all barm-- ewwwww!", followed by a squelching noise and an outraged yip. It is hot here, uncomfortable so, and each of you are soon broiling in your respective habiliments, though the humidity is such that sweating brings no relief. The place is murkily lit by some unseen source of rust-colored light that casts a bloody tinge over everyone and everything.
> 
> Flaust barely has time to get her bearings before the rest of the party comes piling through behind her, panting dogs, growling badger, slimed kobold and all. She moves forward a little so they don't plow into her, keen eyes darting about for signs of a welcome, friendly or otherwise....
> 
> ...




Kiaros squeaks, then exits his vermin flesh. His ghostly form bows slightly to the fiend. "I believe you have some answers for us."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 7, 2005)

Burrow wrinkles his pudgy little nose and furrows his brow, but remains silent, at least for the moment.  He pats a growling Claw on the head gently, trying to shush him.  Never taking his eyes from the creature before him, he tries to help de-slime Rupert as best he can...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

After her spell seems to have failed, Zoe just watches while the others talk to the creature.


OOC: 



Spoiler



So, how much does Zoe know about this stuff... Would all spells fail then, or just divinations?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 8, 2005)

Vlad scowls at the mucus surrounding him, but says nothing — like so many other things (water and blood, for instance), mucus is the stuff of life and far from the dwarven dustman's realm of concern.  When he sees the creature in front of them, any philosophical objections to its lair cease.  _Daubei's obscure woe, indeed._  He concentrates on the creature, studying it.

*OOC*: _If I can detect evil, I'd like to, but if I can't hide it, I won't bother.  I don't want to jam up the works for the party._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 8, 2005)

Zoe: 



Spoiler



Usually only a school of magic or a group of spells with similar themes (all [fire] spells, for example) are affected. [Zoe rolled Spellcraft 4+17=21] Since the spell actually went off, but fizzled (as opposed to nothing happening at all), Zoe can tell that divinations _can_ work here, but that she's missing some sort of condition to enable them to do so. Given that it's a lower plane, it's probably something unpleasant....



Vlad: 



Spoiler



The noisome creature in front of him radiates an aura of mind-staggering evil (it _is_ a fiend, after all) which dwarfs the faint but pervasive emanation of malevolence this entire chamber is bathed in. Suddenly, he recalls Badurth's words that Daubei's Obscure Woe was not actually located in Torch, but in the first furnace of Gehenna.



_OOC: Spellcasters, I've put up a post clarifying some points about magical conditions on the planes and spell keys. It can be found on the 2nd post of this thread (which is where I'm collecting all supplementary campaign information). Please give it a read, and if you still have questions, just drop me a line in the OOC thread. Thanks!_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 8, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Kiaros squeaks, then exits his vermin flesh. His ghostly form bows slightly to the fiend. "I believe you have some answers for us."



"You've come here about Maeldur et Kavurik," the ancient creature-- Daru ib Shamiq-- states plainly. "You don't know what it is, what it does, or where it is. And you expect me to tell you." It wheezes in a ghastly imitation of a weak chuckle. "The funny thing is-- I will. I might even tell you my secret recipe for hellcat a la Shamiq, little princess... if you think you have the stomach for it."

It holds up a bony finger, topped with a claw encrusted with unnameable fluids. "There's a condition." Its dry, cracked lips curl into a grimace. "There's always a condition-- whether they tell you about it or not. Heh. Believe me-- you're talking to one of the oldest deal-makers and string-pullers in existence." The mockery of the smile disappears, "I do not exaggerate, nor am I a braggart. I saw the powers that now live a-borning, and the powers before them as well. But you must know this, or you wouldn't be here." It waits with the patience of stone for you to mull its terms over.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> "You've come here about Maeldur et Kavurik," the ancient creature-- Daru ib Shamiq-- states plainly. "You don't know what it is, what it does, or where it is. And you expect me to tell you." It wheezes in a ghastly imitation of a weak chuckle. "The funny thing is-- I will. I might even tell you my secret recipe for hellcat a la Shamiq, little princess... if you think you have the stomach for it."
> 
> It holds up a bony finger, topped with a claw encrusted with unnameable fluids. "There's a condition." Its dry, cracked lips curl into a grimace. "There's always a condition-- whether they tell you about it or not. Heh. Believe me-- you're talking to one of the oldest deal-makers and string-pullers in existence." The mockery of the smile disappears, "I do not exaggerate, nor am I a braggart. I saw the powers that now live a-borning, and the powers before them as well. But you must know this, or you wouldn't be here." It waits with the patience of stone for you to mull its terms over.




Kiaros raises an eyebrow at the fiend and waits for Flaust's reply.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 8, 2005)

_OOC: Oops, Shamiq was talking to Flaust, not Kiaros, about the recipe (hence, the 'little princess' bit). I should have put a note in the text saying he switched focus to her for that bit... oh well, the dangers of trying to talk to more than one person at a time and all... :\_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 8, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> _OOC: Oops, Shamiq was talking to Flaust, not Kiaros, about the recipe (hence, the 'little princess' bit). I should have put a note in the text saying he switched focus to her for that bit... oh well, the dangers of trying to talk to more than one person at a time and all... :\_




_Ooc:
I thought it was an Elf joke , and the reference to food an insult to his incorporeality. I can edit the post if you want._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 8, 2005)

_OOC: Well, if Kiaros looks anything like Legolas, then perhaps the comment would not be entirely unjustified...  But yes, please edit. The comment was never intended to be an insult... just the DM trying to juggle too many things at once. _


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 9, 2005)

Nodding along with the fiend's words, Flaust did her best to seem interested, but as soon as the fiend had opened his filthy mouth her mind was already wandering. 

_"--- must know this, or you wouldn't be here."_ Her subconcious darted into her playfull memories of once torturing a puppy when she was three and alerted her that the fiend had stopped talking.

She tapped her chin thoughtfully. Hrm.... Yes, you do make some good points. But wouldn't the Royal Blue be more suitable, considering your eye colour? Afterall, that lovely shade of dandelion shouldn't be ignored, instead - complimented!

Flaust seemed very pleased with herself that she had "yet again" gotten out of another sticky situation and made to walk to the back of the group and act as inconspicuous as possible whilst whistling the tune to a particualrly crude pirate shanty.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“We weren't here, if we weren't to find out about your condition.”_ is all Zoe says.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 12, 2005)

Shamiq merely nods, responding to this new voice. "In any case, the condition is this: Do not kill the Maeldur. Instead, tell it that it can be free. It could always have freed itself. It just didn't know. That's how we work, you know. Swear you will free the Maeldur-- swear upon your souls-- and I will tell you how to find it and anything else you wish to know about it."

_OOC: Read over my last post and realized belatedly that it really would have been better off combined with this one.... d'oh! The old noggin' was obviously on vacation over the weekend._


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 12, 2005)

Vlad cocks his head to the side and considers the ramifications of the Maeldur's current state.  _Redemption, possibly?  We should all be so lucky.  Yet, did it not know or did it not care?  A conundrum._  He looks to the others.  "What do you think?  If by freeing it, we could redeem it or help it, I'd be willing.  It's in no shape to face its fate like this.  Unless, of course, this is it.  Of course, I'm not sure that I entirely like the proposition that's on the table in front of us.  There must be some sort of catch to it."  The dwarf looks at the fiend suspiciously, but benignly.  This is, of course, how things _are_ and always had been — this was the nature of fiends, nothing for them to blamed for, any more than a cat seeking milk or a snake shedding its skin.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“The Maeldur deserves to be free,”_ Zoe says, finishing her sentence only in her mind... _from your fiendish schemes. We will have to find a way._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 15, 2005)

Shamiq chuckles wetly, the sound more akin to a hissing wheeze. "Catch? The catch is killing it would be the easiest way of 'freeing' it from the shackles of its current existence. The Maeldur possesses an unique power... one that guarantees it will be forever hunted by both the powers of Good and Evil for the entirety of its life should it regain its own will. But as the human girl says, perhaps it is time to let Maeldur decide its fate itself." With inexorable persistence, the fiend asks again. "Will you swear to free it?"

_OOC: Ehr, everyone? Shamiq isn't going to let the burden of swearing fall only on a few party members._


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Yes, the Windrider be my witness, I swear to help free the Maeldur, if it is in my power to do so.”_


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

"I swear. I swear I will attempt to free it and that it will not die by my hand."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 15, 2005)

Vlad frowns at Shamiq.  "You have my word."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 15, 2005)

Burrow is afraid...he doesn't really know what sits before him, but he is pretty sure that he has a good idea....  He's read books after all - lots of books...and scrolls, and tablets, and all sorts of esoteric knowledge from the innumerable corners of the planes.  One thing that he knows for sure - and sort of deal with this creature is bound to be bad for not only them, but lots of folk.  In fact, very likely bad for everyone but this creature himself...

However, he knows his friends and finally, after much mental wrestling with himself, decides that if he is to perish, it would be best to do so at their sides.

"I...I, too, swear to free this creature.", he says simply and pats Claw gently on the head.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 15, 2005)

"If the mephling gives his word... so do I, I'll free this Maeldur," Donner says with a reserved gruffness.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 15, 2005)

The tiefling girl pokes her head around Zoe's armoured shoulder.

I promise that we'll free him and then kill him. But not before we free him and then maybe only if he isn't so bad. Then we'll kill him. After that we'll free him. But slightly before we killl him really. But over all, we'll free him, then have some yummy milk, then killl him. Then we'll free him and not kill him. Moreover, we'll free him and not kill him until he's free'd and safe and sound. But we won't kill him really. Well, maybe just a little bit. But not really because you said not to. But if he's mean we'll kill him. But if he's not, and that's after we free him we'll leave him alive. But yes, we promise not to kill him. I mean, "I" promise. For now, after yummy milk.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 19, 2005)

Blade gives her assent as well, in her usual solemn and serious fashion. Then a long, uncomfortable silence descends upon the cavern as no one speaks.

Finally, after several expectant moments, Rupert realizes (perhaps with the help of a well-placed nudge) that he too, is required an answer and he clears his throat and whispers, "Uhm... *yip* I swears too, yes, yes... no kill Mayder-thingie..." He shrinks timidly behind Burrow as Daru ib Shamiq's sightless gaze sweeps his way but the fiend moves on.

It sighs, an oddly melancholy sound for one of its kind. "The Maeldur can carve temporary paths through the fabric of the multiverse, granting the fiends the power to come and go as they please to any plane, any world. None of them will admit it, of course, but it's true, all the same.

I don't know where the Maeldur is actually. It's been moved many times and I stopped keeping track years ago. But I know how it can be found. I made sure of that in the early days-- I was always thorough. What you need is a green gem called the _vuulge_. It's an artifact that confers the power to know the Maeldur's location. It also allows you to speak with the behemoth in a language it can understand.

The arcanaloths discarded the _vuulge_ long ago, after they learned to speak with the Maeldur directly. Fools. It passed from hand to hand until it fell into the clutches of a tanar'ri named Tapheon. But he doesn't know what the _vuulge_ is-- doesn't know what it can do. Not surprising. Few, if any, of the younger fiends even have any idea the Maeldur exists. But it knows _they_ exist, oh yes-- the Maeldur knows _all_ the fiends. Pity.

No matter. Tapheon is holed up in a place known as the Fortress of Indifference, on the 348th layer of the Abyss." With that, Shamiq sits upon his mound of slime and ooze stoically, awaiting any questions you may have.

_OOC: Isida, I NPCed Blade briefly to keep this moving since I didn't think Blade would kick up a fuss. Hope you don't mind._


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 19, 2005)

"Ah hell..." the halfling says with a split between the potential for a lovely attack upon the Abyss and some sort of contempt at the annoyance of going through all of this.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

"Monstrous thing..." Blade says softly, though it's not clear if she's speaking of the tanar'ri, Maeldur, or even Shamiq.  She had given her assent, though it pained her to do so.  _Only in just cause do I give my word, and only for the fate of the universe will I break it._  "Then we will go, confront Tapheon, win the _vuulge_, and find Maeldur.  The nature of his power is vast, and to have that power in the hands of evil will only breed more pain.  Let us make haste, for every day he remains captive is a day in which the forces of darkness can pervert his power to a vile use."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 19, 2005)

Flaust yawns theatrically as Blade finished her "eversoserious" reply. 

I fink we should jus' go and bobs this Vulva or whatever it's called from this Tapheon sod and leaves his sodding self alone. Never know what 'arm thems horde types will to to us if we go in spells fizzin' and stickers stickin'!

Stepping out from behind Zoe, she continues.

How'd we gets there anyway?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 19, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Listening to the vows, the others had taken, Zoe gladly notes, that none of them did the mistake, she had feared some of them would. Kiaros' answer especially was particularily clever. This didn't surprise her one bit.

Leaning over to Blade, she whispers into her ear:


Spoiler



_“I'm afraid, we come a few centuries, or even millennia too late to prevent this kind of corruption...”_



Then she turns back to Shamiq, all the while contemplating, whether it would be wise to confront this demon in his lair. He didn't ask for his own safety, after all.

_“So, since the deeds we'll do for you certainly are in your very own interest, I suppose, it would be in your best interest as well, to tell us as much about this Tapheon and the place where he resides as possible. What do we have to expect from him? Do you have any idea what kind of forces this fiend has under his command? Maybe you even know of something, he desperately wants?”_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 19, 2005)

Vlad sighs.  He may follow Wee Jas, which had often brought him into some interesting situations, but trucking with fiends was far beyond the pale.  He was able to reconcile his own personal morals with more abstract ideas, such as the greater good or somesuch, but he couldn't help but think that the scope of their current mission was extremely narrow.  In a multiverse filled with great evils and horrid viciousness, their mission boiled down to satisfying the curiosity of themselves and a diseased warrior. Of course, this synopsis wasn't necessarily meant to diminish the threat of the Maeldur.  But, still, Vlad had the urge to return to his laboratory and his daily meditations, return to Sigil and the Mortuary, leave this quest, which would likely end in the premature death of at least one of his comrades, if not himself, and convince the rest to forsake it, too.  Instead, he waited and listened.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 19, 2005)

Burrow's frown deepens more and more by the moment.  The mephling had ready many, many books on the subject of fiends.  If there was any one thing that resonated from each and every one of them, it was this: fiends cannot be trusted in any manner whatsoever for any amount of time.  Burrow knew that the party was getting themselves into a horrible, sodding fix.  It was now the least he could do to tag along and hope to help them pull through it...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

*At Zoe's whisper, Blade shakes her head slightly, the small spikes on her cheeks picking up glints of light.*

"This I know, but there is always a chance, however astronomically slim, that some good can come of this, and of him.  Is it not for that chance that we take this quest?" she asks rhetorically, and then gives a short bow to Shamiq.  "We shall take our leave of you, Shamiq.  I offer you the blessings of Heironeous in good faith, even if you do not follow him."

*With that, Blade will give another bow, and then turn to leave.*


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“So, since the deeds we'll do for you certainly are in your very own interest, I suppose, it would be in your best interest as well, to tell us as much about this Tapheon and the place where he resides as possible. What do we have to expect from him? Do you have any idea what kind of forces this fiend has under his command? Maybe you even know of something, he desperately wants?”_




"_My_ interest?" Shamiq snorts. "Have you not been listening to a single word I've said, mortals? Must I spell everything out?" It looks into the impenetrable wall of your mistrustful faces and sighs again, wearily. "...You would not believe me in any case. All I have to say is this, then: the ramifications of your decision concerning the Maeldur's fate will affect far more than you can ever imagine. Even if you choose to do nothing at all. But it is not I who thrusts this choice into your hands."

It waves one withered, scabrous arm dismissively. "In any case, Tapheon is a broken sot who lords himself over a motley crew of disaffected tanar'ri... though he is not without his talents. Tapheon fancies himself a bit of a fleshshaper, you see, though a third-rate one at best. Pfeh. He desires only one thing-- revenge against the balor who broke him. More than that, I couldn't say."

Blade: 



Spoiler



Upon giving Shamiq her blessings, she hears its decrepit voice in her head; sinister as it sounds, the voice also seems to hold a vast reservoir of regret behind it. "The wrongs the Maeldur has suffered are countless, many of them by my hands. You speak of Heironeous, so perhaps you will listen where the others will not. To kill the Maeldur would be an easy, but unjust, solution to its existence. But the skeins of the Maeldur's fate are  tangled-- I can only hope you will make the right decision for it, and everyone else, when the time comes."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“I will trust you as soon as you lie dead before my feet, fiend,”_ Zoe says scowling, but it does not seem to be her intent to start a fight, just to make clear what she thinks from the creature before her.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 20, 2005)

"Then why bother asking me anything at all?" retorts Shamiq without rancor. It shrugs apathetically, knobby bones moving unnaturally below wrinkled, sallow skin. "If your distrust blinds you to the big picture, so be it. We have nothing more to say to each other."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 20, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“To hear what you answer...”_

 With that Zoe turns around to leave.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 20, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> "... though he is not without his talents. Tapheon fancies himself a bit of a fleshshaper, you see, though a third-rate one at best. Pfeh. He desires only one thing-- revenge against the balor who broke him. More than that, I couldn't say..."




Burrow pipes up, "Not even the name of the balor?  Nor what was done to Tapheon?"


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 21, 2005)

Flaust picks up where Burrow left off. 

Nor why you live in a slurry pit? Nor why I've a toothache? Nor why you can't go get this Maeldur youself?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 21, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Burrow pipes up, "Not even the name of the balor?  Nor what was done to Tapheon?"





			
				deadestdai said:
			
		

> Flaust picks up where Burrow left off.
> 
> Nor why you live in a slurry pit? Nor why I've a toothache? Nor why you can't go get this Maeldur youself?



"it was Crassag, I believe, who broke Tapheon's back and tore off a wing over some slight or other," Shamiq answers absentmindedly, "Or was it Criassus? Damnable tanar'ri... could never keep track of them all," it grumbles. It ignores Flaust's description of its lair as a 'slurry pit' though it does answer her last question. "Because I'm not interested in finding the Maeldur," it rasps in a long-suffering tone. "As I recall, you were the ones who came to me looking for answers."

Shamiq apparently didn't have any dental advice to give either, since he remained silent on the topic of toothaches, though in getting a good look at his maw, Flaust suspected that was a topic he was little acquainted with. He'd probably never even heard of a toothbrush. At least he didn't have anything fresh caught between his teeth... all of the plaque built up in there had to be at least a few geological ages old.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 24, 2005)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> "_My_ interest?" Shamiq snorts. "Have you not been listening to a single word I've said, mortals? Must I spell everything out?" It looks into the impenetrable wall of your mistrustful faces and sighs again, wearily. "...You would not believe me in any case. All I have to say is this, then: the ramifications of your decision concerning the Maeldur's fate will affect far more than you can ever imagine. Even if you choose to do nothing at all. But it is not I who thrusts this choice into your hands."
> 
> It waves one withered, scabrous arm dismissively. "In any case, Tapheon is a broken sot who lords himself over a motley crew of disaffected tanar'ri... though he is not without his talents. Tapheon fancies himself a bit of a fleshshaper, you see, though a third-rate one at best. Pfeh. He desires only one thing-- revenge against the balor who broke him. More than that, I couldn't say."




"Few beings desire only one thing, unless they seek to accomplish many goals by achieving that one thing..." Kiaros makes a dismissive gesture, "But that's not a relevant point. What matters is that we have achieved what we came here to do. We have heard your deceptive truths and we know our destination."  He turns his head a full circle to look at all his companions in turn and then back to Shamic. "We should depart." He inclines his head a fraction, "Thank you for your assistance, I hope you will find it profitable."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 24, 2005)

Vlad nods.  There wasn't much more to be done or said here, even if he found it questionable that Shamiq could profit from much of anything given his current state. "Off after this Tapheon, then?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 25, 2005)

DM:  [sblock]*Blade thinks another thought clearly back at Shamiq, assuming he can hear her.*

_Then I shall pray I make the right decision.  I will think and consider it even now, for it's clear we cannot afford to be hasty.  Fare you well, Shamiq._[/sblock]

*Blade steps back through the portal, back to the crumbling mansion.  She waits for her comrades to step back through, and nods at each as they do.*

"Then I suppose one of our first questions is, do we have the capabilities to get to the designated layer of the Abyss?  If so, what awaits us there?  If not, how do we get there?" Blade asks the others once the group is assembled.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

Burrow frowns deeply, but if he had to admit it, he would say that he would be happy to leave.  However, he could not shake the feeling that he had just signed his soul away...


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 25, 2005)

Donner feeling relatively stifled in the mucky atmosphere follows Blade without a word, mumbling something about a nice cold river to clean himself off in.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 25, 2005)

"Hmm.  For me, at least, I'll need to prepare some more appropriate spells if we're to go to the Abyss.  What awaits us there?  Likely fiends.  More fiends.  And then some more.  The Fortress of Indifference, however, sounds like a place a Dustman could settle down.  If it weren't in the Abyss, of course."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

After leaving back through the portal, Zoe says: _“Let's head back to Sigil for now. Then we can see how we go on further. Maybe we can find a way from there.”_


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 25, 2005)

The trip back out of Shamiq's lair is as gut-wrenching as the trip in, but at least the heat and humidity are back to a much more tolerable level. In the mansion's vestibule, as you are discussing your next course of action, Rupert tugs on Burrow's sleeve again. "Burrow and his big friends leaving Torch now, yes, yes? To look for Mayder? *yip*" The little kobold hesitates, then plunges on anxiously, his words all coming in a rush and not terribly coherently. "Yous saves Rupert's life, I no worth much, not 50 jinx, oh no, no... *yip*... and then you sez ta be good, watch and listen, and I watches and I listens, *yip* but... but..." Rupert trails off miserably, wringing the ragged remains of his shirt. Suddenly, he drops to his knees and clutches at Burrow's shins, bawling piteously. "I no wanna die!! I no have enuff jink to pay debt but I no wanna go learnin' goodness in Abyss!! *yip* Iz even worse than Torch!! Fiends do especially horrible thingz to good people!! Ask Rupert sum other service, Ibegyou, pleasepleaseplease!! *yip*"


----------



## Ashy (Jan 25, 2005)

Burrow looks to Rupert and it seems that he suddenly realizes what just happened to the poor kobold.  He gasps quickly and then grabs the kobold by the arm and leaps back into the portal with him...


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 25, 2005)

Scratching her backside absentmindedly, Flaust listens to the high-pitched barks and witterings and raises an eyebrow at the little kobold. A cruel smile crosses her features and she steps over to the small dog-like creature.

I is sOOoo hungry! Rupert, I'm not sure yer aware of our li'l group's ways, but when we're hungry, the smallest member 'as to give's his self over to be eaten! So 'urry up and get's yerself ready to be cut apart in even lumps so's the rest of us can fill our poor empty bellies?


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 26, 2005)

"Eeep!! Waaaaaah!!" The terrified kobold flails about in a blind panic as Burrow bodily drags him through the portal once more, away from the smirking Flaust. "Noooooooo!! No wanna be fed to yucky old fiend!! Or cut up and eaten by scary tiefer lady!! Waaaaaah!! I will go to Abyss, yes, yes!! I be good!!" With a whoosh, the two of them find themselves panting in the torpid air of Shamiq's lair once more.

The ruckus, of course, hardly goes unnoticed by the cavern's sole occupant. Shamiq is where you left him, looking a little nonplussed. "What now?" he sighs.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Burrow first looks at Rupert, the look on his face is one mixed with mirth at Flaust and concern for his new friend.  "Don't worry, now lad.  She'll not be eatin' ya.  I'll make sure an' certain o' that..."  He then turns and looks at the fiend and points at Rupert.  "Release him from his oath, if you don't mind.  T'will for suren be th' death o' him and the poor soddin' leatherhead knew not th' words he spoke.  You can sink yer claws deeper into me if'n that's what ya need, but I ask you ta release this one."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 26, 2005)

Shamiq scratches idly at a festering postule along its side. "He swore on his soul," the fiend iterates implacably, unmoved. "It has nothing to do with yours."

Meanwhile, it is slowly sinking into Rupert that he isn't about to be eaten (or worse), at least not yet. Sniffling, the kobold looks up at Burrow timidly, still clutching his knees in a deathgrip. "*yip* I no have to go to Abyss?" he asks, almost hopefully.

Shamiq shifts on its "throne" of mucus and slime with a hideous squelching noise, and appears to peer at the two of them with an incisive gaze, despite the rancid milkiness of its eyes. Its body may be decrepit and feeble but it houses an intellect of frightening proportions, and the fiend grasps the crux of the situation in an instant. "Is this what all that noise is about?" it wheezes fitfully. "Going to that godsforsaken plane?" It waves a gray, gnarled hand negligently. "I care not where you go, or how you get there, little ones, only that you free the Maeldur from its burden when-- or if-- you find it. The rest you can sort out amongst yourselves."


----------



## Ashy (Jan 26, 2005)

Burrow scowls, "No, t'is is nae what 't'is about, you old liar.  T'is about th' fact that ya _think_ ya have m'soul, but in fact, ya do not.  If ya want it, then ye'll free this poor creature from his bond to ya."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 27, 2005)

Shamiq is beginning to look slightly exasperated. "I never asked for any of your souls, neither yours nor his. I asked for your _word_-- sworn on your souls-- to free the Maeldur." It snorts, "I assure you, if I was trawling for souls, I certainly wouldn't have let the lot of you get away with all the sloppy swearing I heard."

The fiend peers at the kobold detachedly, then suggests, "Perhaps you should ask your scaly companion what he thinks. He seems to be under the impression he has a bond to _you_, not I."

Rupert looks confusedly first at Shamiq, then back at Burrow. Hesitantly, he tries to repeat his thoughts. "Yous saved my life. *yip* Yous say 'be good', watch and follow, I watches and follows, and try to learn. Yous very strong, even stronger than Fanatrax! *yip* Yous no fear ghost or slimy fiend... yous barmy enough to go to Abyss! *yip*" The kobold looks down, tail twitching agitatedly. "But I's only little runt. I follows to Abyss, I wind up in dead-book, yes, yes. *yip* But yous said, repay life by learning...."


On the other side of the portal, while the party is pondering their options, Blade remembers that her _compass ring_ may help point towards a proper portal once they returned to Sigil. Failing that, there are always faction archives to sift through-- well, not counting the Xaositects-- and Vlad needed to check up on the magical conditions for the Abyss anyway. Moreoever, Lissandra the Gate-Keeper is a well-lanned blood on the dark of portals, and Kiaros knows she can sometimes be found at the World Serpent Inn-- that's where he first ran into her a few years back.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

"Come my friends.  Once Burrow and Rupert have returned, it is time for us to return to Sigil.  There I may be able to find a portal to where we seek, while others search for routes known to them," Blade points out, and makes ready to leave once the entire party is together again.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 27, 2005)

"Don't you think we've given Shamiq enough trouble for one day, Burrow?"  Vlad grins and says this with just a hint of the trouble he'd like to give Shamiq (and most all fiends) at a later date, even if he knows he'll probably not live long enough to do it.  The dwarf joins Blade at the portal.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 27, 2005)

Flaust sneaks up on Zoe and taps her sholder from behind.

Umm.... Snowy?  She waits for the warrior to turn around before continuing. What about that cuddly "Willow-the-Executioner" that greeted us outside?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“If that thing has any sense of self-preservation, which it certainly does possess, since it fled from us, it won't trouble us on the way out. And we can't follow it into the ground, well Kiaros can, but he cannot hurt it, so there is no point in trying to destroy it.”_


----------



## Ashy (Jan 27, 2005)

Burrow looks at Rupert, a slight hint of realization dawning on his small features.  "Do ya want to go, Rupert?  If so, I shall protect ya."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“If Rupert doesn't want to enter that dreaded realm, he can fulfill his vow by staying in Sigil. He would help us a lot in doing so,”_ Zoe says with a wink.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 29, 2005)

In a small voice, Rupert answers, "No, no.... I no wants to go to Abyss... *yip* but if yous say go, I will go.... mabbe with big group, I nots get noticed and eaten by a grue. *yip*" He, however, doesn't seem convinced of this, and nervously throws a glance over in the direction of Flaust.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2005)

"Don't worry Rupert.  She lost her mind ages ago, and most of what comes out of her mouth is utter nonsense.  She wouldn't have it any other way of course.  Life is one big joke to her, she really isn't going to eat you," Blade explains patiently.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

Burrow lays his hand on Rupert's shoulder and chuckles.  He leads him throught the portal and once they are on the other side, he says, "I'll make sure ye stay as safe as Sigil an' as right as rain, lad."


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 31, 2005)

Rupert brightens immeasurably. "I no haves to go to Abyss? I gets to go to _Sigil_? *yip* Oh thankyouthankyouthankyou!! (smack!)" He gets down and starts kissing Burrow's feet again, with all his usual slobbery enthusiasm.

With that settled, you bid a not-so-fond farewell to Daubei's Obscure Woe (as predicted by Zoe, the ghost doesn't dare show its ugly mug as you leave, and is probably still licking its wounds somewhere below ground) and head back towards the portal to Sigil. Rupert is more than glad to show you the quickest route down, since he seems quite familiar with the maze-like streets of Lower Torch, hopping excitedly from one scaled foot to the other as he leads you down the garbage-strewn streets.

Unfortunately, someone else has other ideas....

Just ahead of you stands the obsidian archway from whence you entered this benighted city, but in front of it, however, an ancient crone, wizen and feeble, sits incongrously atop a muscular stallion blocking your path. The steed is as black as midnight on Pandemonium, and it paws at the ground with fiery hooves. From the horse's saddle hang four long, squirming wormlike creatures with the heads of men.

"Well, well," cackles the hoary old woman, a foul, toothy smile crossing her crooked lips. "Such a band of powerful heroes I've never seen. Off to fight in the Blood War, perhaps? Are you hunting down an artifact made of a lich's hand or eye? Or..." and here, her voice turns sly and arch, "Or maybe you've stumbled your way into a plot you haven't even tumbled to...."

Oppinimos Mar, the Night Hag​


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 31, 2005)

"None of those I'm afraid, good lady.  But we do have tasks to tend to.  If you would be so kind, we must press onward," Blade says politely, ready for treachery from the hag and her nightmareish mount.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 31, 2005)

Burrow raises an eyebrow and Claw growls, but the pair otherwise make no moves.  '_All this in a single day..._', the mephling thinks to himself.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 31, 2005)

Vlad frowns.  "She's right.  None of those are in the cards for the time being.  We have other agendas to tend to in the time before we shuffle off our mortal coils."  He continues in his thoughts, musing on their quest in general. _Like so many other people in the multiverse, we are, essentially, staving off time, hoping to buy as much of it as possible before we die.  But, me, I embrace that, I wait for my time to run out, to hear death's wingéd chariot drawing near.  Why does it feel closer now than it has before?_


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 31, 2005)

Flaust sized up the mounted crone. She licked her lips, thinking furiously. Then it hit her. Granma! She started trotting toward the hag. O Granma it "is" you!

The others noticed that as she was about to go to the side of the hag, that the tiefling stopped short and instead was addressing the fiery horse, arms up and opened wide as if she were walking up to hug the beast.

GM: 



Spoiler



Flaust though had other ideas, Sense Motive +9, she tried to discern whether the hag had an inlking about their little mission, Knowledge(Planes) +9 she also tried to remember if she knew anything about this particular creature she was mounted upon and the worms that were hanging from the saddle. Any move to strike her will result in Flaust shrieking in mock fear and running to one side or other out of view of hte hag so that she might be able to sneak back again in secrecy.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 1, 2005)

The nightmare bares its sharp teeth and snorts warningly at Flaust, sending a choking plume of brimstone and smoke her way, though the crone sitting astride it remains unruffled.

The old woman titters at Blade and Vlad's words. "Well then, little pretty ones, since you seem to be eager to get on your way, I'll just get straight to the point, shall I? I _know_ your little plan, and I know who it's going to hurt. My question to you is this: can you offer me more to keep my bone-box shut than your enemies will to learn my chant?"

Flaust: 



Spoiler



[Flaust rolled Sense Motive 14+9=23] Well, the hag certainly seems _not_ to be bluffing about knowing what the group is up to, though it's unclear exactly what details she knows. [Flaust rolled Knowledge (planes) 9+9=18] You handily identify the worm things hanging behind her saddle as larvae-- souls of evil petitioners that hags and liches and demons use as currency in the lower planes. Mostly, they just lie around. The steed she is sitting on, of course, is a nightmare. These fearsome mounts can move very fast and have the ability to traverse the planes at will.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 1, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Zoe starts to wonder, how could this hag possibly know what they have discussed in the Obscure Woe? Could this be Shamiq's doing? While they talk, she watches the crone carefully, hopefully catching some hints as to whether she speaks the truth or just tries to deceive them.


OOC: Sense Motive +17.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 1, 2005)

Zoe: 



Spoiler



[Zoe rolled Sense Motive 20+17=37] You don't know how she knows, but you are certain the hag is telling the truth about knowing what the group is up to. Every indication of her body language points to her willingness to carry out her threat.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 1, 2005)

"What do you take us for, green, leatherheaded primes?  If you know so much, speak a single word that'll make us think that your words are nothing more than screed..."  Burrow is obviously of the mindset that this hag is doing nothing more than trying to bob a few cutters for some jink.  "After all", he says, "most cutters are always up to something..."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 1, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

_“Yes, how about you tell us whom we are going to hurt so badly with our plan, then we can _maybe_ settle for a more serious topic.”_

Zoe looks like she is close to drawing her sword and thrusting it into the crone's neck, her voice ripe with cynism, it must cost her quite a bit of willpower to restrain herself.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2005)

Vlad sighs and waits to see where things are about to go.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 2, 2005)

"If it's proof you want, my dearies, then proof you shall have," the old woman responds, grinning wickedly. "I know you're looking for a certain creature that controls the fiends' ability to teleport. If something were to happen to it... why, I'd imagine the fiends would find themselves... somewhat limited. Fortunately for you, they've no idea it exists... yet."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Not knowing what kind of treachery had led them into the arms of the crone, but knowing full well, that they would stand little chance to silence her before she could flee, she forces herself to calm down further and finally says:

_“And what is it then, that you are demanding for the honor of your silence?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

"I think you are bluffing, old woman.  You speak of things you barely understand, of fairy tales and stories.  You have no right to impede our passage, as we have important matters to attend to elsewhere.  Stand aside and cease your gossiping, or we shall do it for you," Blade says evenly, her grip on Silver Slayer tightening.  She is tired of delays, of compromising with fiends, and dancing with devils.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 4, 2005)

Flaust, sensing that this is a situation that could turn quite ugly at a moment's notice (Especially with her Granma acting so rudely), slowly and silently backs away from the woman, to a safe distance about 30 feet away, but with a clear line of sight. She then, as stealthily as she can reaches to retrieve Calmer (GM: 



Spoiler



Sleight of hand+14 & Hide+15 & Move Silently +15 to do this as best she can without the hag noticing.


), her other hand hovering over her quiver in readiness to grab an arrow to fire at the hag.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Donner, getting fed up with his groups lack of action, whistles, heeling his dogs to his side.  His grip on his lance steady and waiting.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 4, 2005)

*Zoe Windwalker*

Turning her back to the hag, Zoe continues.

_“Before you tell us, let me fill you in with a little secret of our own. Watch!”_

Zoe then whispers a prayer to the Windwalker while moving her left hand in a complicated pattern. Suddenly, the human vanishes and in her stead a large skeletal creature with a scorpion's tail appears - a bone devil.

Snickering, the creature turns back around.

_“So, you want to tell the fiends, but I tell you, the fiends already know. How's that for a little surprise? Yet, we are not ungrateful for your deeds, _hag_. Tell me, what do you choose as your reward?”_

Hoping to catch the hag unprepared for what to come now, Zoe does not wait any longer. As soon as she opens her mouth for a reply, an ugly green ray springs forth from one of the bone claws and races towards the hag.


OOC: Casting _Planar Exchange_ [PLH]. Using _Dimensional Anchor_ spell-like ability. And hoping that this works out somehow.


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 4, 2005)

As Flaust expected, the situation does suddenly get very ugly very fast. As she is backing out of the plume of smoke from the irritable nightmare, and quietly drawing her bow, she notices Zoe turning her back on the hag from out of the corner of her eye. Within the space of a few seconds, her silver-plated form is suddenly replaced by a gangly 9' foot tall devil, disconcerting several party members in the process.

The hag gapes momentarily in surprise. "You...!" she sputters, but by then the devil-formerly-known-as-Zoe is already acting....

Initiative (status):
Zoe as a Bone Devil (95/95)
Kiaros (54/54)
Donner (94/94) on Grizzle (62/62)
Oppinimos Mar (uninjured) on Nightmare (uninjured)
Flaust (51/51, -1 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Burrow (100/100)
Blade (106/106)
Rupert (uninjured, ability damaged)
Vlad (56/61, -4 Con)

Companions and Familiars:
Claw (62/62, -4 Str, -2 Dex, -2 Con)
Aegis, Arbor and Tor (33/33, -3 Str, -3 Dex, -3 Con)
Hrothgeat (42/42, -4 Str, -4 Dex, -1 Con)

Ability damage from the ghost battle still in effect. Burrow is still _stoneskinned_ (104/110). Ehr, those PCs with animal companions, familiars and whatnot-- just assume they go at the same time as your character. It gets too hairy rolling separate initiatives for them as well. For this first round, I only have an action for Zoe (casting _dimensional anchor_) thus far.

Bone Devil Stats: AC 25 (-1 size, +5 Dex, +11 natural); hp 95; Init +9; Spd 40 ft.; Grp +19; Atk +14 melee (bite, 1d8+5) and +12 melee (2 claws, 1d4+2) and sting +12 melee (3d4+2 plus poison); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA spell-like abilities, fear aura, poison; SQ darkvision, DR 10/good, immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, SR 21, telepathy; Str 21, Dex 21, Con 21, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14; Fort +12, Ref +12, Will +11.

Encounter Map​
_Map Notes: Everyone is identified by the initial of their first name, except Blade who is identified by an "S" (for Stopthrust/spiker) and Arbor, who is identified by a "R" (for aRbor/riding dog). PCs are in gray, companions are in white, and enemies are in red. The hag is not Large, but the nightmare she is riding is. The rectangle behind her is the portal back to Sigil._


----------



## Thanee (Feb 4, 2005)

OOC: I suppose there is still a move action left then, so Zoe's Bone Devil will move right in front of the mounted hag after throwing the ray, to get her within reach (E6/F7).

If she moves away from the bone devil then, the resulting AoO will be used as a trip attack against the riding hag (provoking an AoO as normal).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

*Blade charges towards the hag, drawing Silver Slayer as she does, and comes to a halt ten feet from her.*

"Retreat now, or die by our hands!" she challenges, holding the dire flail out in front of her in a threatening manner.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 4, 2005)

Vlad starts an incantation, attempting to summon a hound archon from Celestia.

*OOC*: _Casts Summon Monster V from a scroll._


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Feb 5, 2005)

_OOC: Where do you wish to place it?_


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 5, 2005)

*OOC*: _Let's say I.10._


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 6, 2005)

*Flaust Tiefling - 6 Rogue/3 Fighter/2 Chaotician, HP's 51/51*

Flaust lets fly with a couple of arrows, not entirely sure her shots will damage the hag, but willing to give it a go if only to take her attention from the others so they might be able to hurt her more. (GM: 



Spoiler



+15/+10 (-1 due to dex mod) dam 1d6+1 (+2d6 vs Lawfull opponents) and +3d6 dam if sneak if applicable.


)


----------



## Ashy (Feb 7, 2005)

Burrow fans out to his left, moving quickly, and then darts back towards the hag.

OOC: double move to C12


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

As "Zoe" moves out of the way, Donner charges in on Grizzle, striking at the hag with his lance.

[ride-by-attack charge from G13 attacking at C7 to A5 (attack, power attacking for 8, +17 (3d6+52, 19-20/x3)]


----------

